# Hulk/Herc  Megathread



## anubis7010 (Jul 10, 2009)

Anybody read hulk comics. What do u think about Skaar, red hulk and who he is,and will we see hulks WWH persona appear again.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 10, 2009)

No. Hulk is too homosexualized by Loeb. I can't even look at it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 10, 2009)

Pak's Hulk will eventually be collected as an Omnibus in later years.

Marvel would be too stupid not to.

Green Scar personality is slated to return in Planet Skaar.

Loeb ruined Hulk.


----------



## anubis7010 (Jul 10, 2009)

once we know who red hulk is then i think the comic will start getting better.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 10, 2009)

Once Red Hulk is retconned out of existence the comic will start getting better.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm sure someone could do something cool with Red Hulk. But I don't think that person is Loeb.


----------



## superattackpea (Jul 11, 2009)

Actually at the end of Red Hulk vol.2 I got the strange feeling this could turn out to be something great. If, buired between all the ridiculous fights, a real plot is SLOWLY developing I could see Rulk becoming a huge event. This of course would take a lot of skilled writing to  pull off and I'm personally not sure Loeb would be up to it. 

I advocate Overdosing Morrison then handing over whatever ideas come out of his mouth to Brubaker and the Planet Hulk team.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 11, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> No. Hulk is too *homosexualized* by Loeb. I can't even look at it.



Pfft, that's not so bad. However since I was never a Hulk fan and after seeing fucking Rulk I'm sure now I will never care. In a year tops we will of raindbow fucking colored Hulks ruining plots around the world. That's why I loved Civil War no Hulk so the writer couldn't use him as a plot device. Pre-crap doesn't count.


----------



## Amore e Morte (Jul 12, 2009)

anubis7010 said:


> once we know who red hulk is then i think the comic will start getting better.



they haven't revealed red hulk yet?


----------



## anubis7010 (Jul 12, 2009)

Amore e Morte said:


> they haven't revealed red hulk yet?



not yet i think in hulk #600 they will.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 12, 2009)

In the first issue? Unlikely.


----------



## Amore e Morte (Jul 13, 2009)

whos thes strongest guy that he's taken down? Last i saw he was brawling with thor


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 13, 2009)

Amore e Morte said:


> whos thes strongest guy that he's taken down? Last i saw he was brawling with thor



God.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## anubis7010 (Jul 25, 2009)

banner no longer able to turn green. he is finally free, so how is he going to get back he's power back?


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 25, 2009)

Honestly I kinda laughed at that. It's like 'yay he finally cured himself. series over?' but of course they'll bring back hulk which will either be unintentionally meanspirited to Bruce (and therefore hilarious), or it'll be some sappy dumb moment where Bruce accepts that being the Hulk is a good thing blah blah blah.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 25, 2009)

anubis7010 said:


> banner no longer able to turn green. he is finally free, so how is he going to get back he's power back?



Here cometh blue Hulk.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 26, 2009)

The reason we don't have a fandom on Naruto Forums for Hulk is because a fandom for Hulk leads to World War Hulk*s*


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 26, 2009)

It will be brawniest night in marvel

The hulk corps shall rise up and rule over man


----------



## mow (Jul 26, 2009)

wtf happened to the gamma corps btw after WWH?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 26, 2009)

anubis7010 said:


> Anybody read hulk comics.


Yes. 


> What do u think about Skaar,


Pak did great things with this character/book. 


> red hulk


The first arc wasn't as bad as the internetz made it out to be.


> and who he is,


Don't care. I haven't read past issue seven. 


> and will we see hulks WWH persona appear again.


Yes! 

**EDIT*


mow said:


> wtf happened to the gamma corps btw after WWH?



Read Skaar 11 and 12.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 30, 2009)

Son of Hulk 13 was pretty darned good. :ho


----------



## anubis7010 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hulk #13. The start of the Banner era. What do u think about banner as the main char instead of the hulk and r u interested in reading about banner and his son


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 9, 2009)

I just want Pak doing _good _Hulk stuff again.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 21, 2009)

*You take the good...*






*Spoiler*: _Incredible Hulk #601 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Aug 21, 2009)

*... with the bad.*




*Spoiler*: _Hulk #14 preview_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 21, 2009)

Wait. . . who?


----------



## Glued (Aug 21, 2009)

*The Incredible Hercules*

Man, marvel knows how to do a Hero/Side kick buddy story. Now that Cho is off on his own. Hercules is stuck with kid Zeus. Don't get me wrong I loved the Cho and Herc team up, but this is just as funny. He is impersonating Thor at the moment. I swear this is some funny shit. "Love and War" was funny as well, but I can hardly wait to see the rest of "Incredible Hercules: The Thor Replacement."

Hell, he even has Kid Zeus throwing lightning bolt around to make the disguise look even better.


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 21, 2009)

This comic is f***ing awesome!!!


----------



## Glued (Aug 21, 2009)

dhilonv said:


> This comic is f***ing awesome!!!



Yeah dude, I especially loved the way they Pak re-did the death Hercules's adoptive father and how he proclaimed that Amphetrion was his true father, not Zeus. At the same time he fights out of devotion to Zeus, despite how much Zeus looks down on him. Cho coming face to face with his parents the same time Hercules came face to face with his.

Even though its funny and light-hearted some of the things can get real heavy.


----------



## lucky (Aug 21, 2009)

hey which issue did cho leave herc?  i think i missed that one somehow...


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 21, 2009)

How did Zeus become a kid?


----------



## Wesley (Aug 21, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> How did Zeus become a kid?



It's probably sex related.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> How did Zeus become a kid?



Zeus realizing he had been a d-Bag of epic proportions, decides to be reborn without his memorys


----------



## Glued (Aug 21, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Zeus realizing he had been a d-Bag of epic proportions, decides to be reborn without his memorys



Indeed, Zeus defines douche



Wesley said:


> It's probably sex related.



Nope, but the first thing he does when he is reborn is hit on Athena, which grosses her out



typhoon72 said:


> How did Zeus become a kid?



Pluto was upset about his kingdom and told Zeus to look at Hercules and see how Hercules fought for him with devotion. Hercules was fighting his own mortal shade in the Underworld. Zeus watched and he willingly drank from the River of Lethe in order to save his son any further pain and anguish.



lucky said:


> hey which issue did cho leave herc?  i think i missed that one somehow...



Issue 131


----------



## Gooba (Aug 21, 2009)

This is my favorite comic coming out now, and has been since it started.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2009)

So Do we have a full list of hercs "conquests" yet


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 21, 2009)

dhilonv said:


> This comic is f***ing awesome!!!



/thread


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2009)

^


----------



## Wesley (Aug 22, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> ^



There's a face you can trust.


----------



## Slice (Aug 22, 2009)

The best thing to come out of WWH was the appearance of the Herc ongoing. This is one Marvel book you can definately enjoy.

Also Herc and the God Squad vs the Skrull gods was just


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 22, 2009)

Slice said:


> The best thing to come out of WWH was the appearance of the Herc ongoing. This is one Marvel book you can definately enjoy.
> 
> Also Herc and the God Squad vs the Skrull gods was just



I literally just finished that tie in....wait, he didnt have an ongoing prior to WWH? Why is his issue count so damn high?

Anywho, his tie in and Black Panther's were the only thing about SI:


----------



## Slice (Aug 22, 2009)

Because after WWH Marvel renamed the "Incredible Hulk" to "The Incredible Hercules" with issue #113.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 22, 2009)

Slice said:


> Because after WWH Marvel renamed the "Incredible Hulk" to "The Incredible Hercules" with issue #113.



Oooooooooh. Is it bad that I never thought to make the correlation? So that's why "Hulk's" issue number is so low. Makes sense now.


----------



## Slice (Aug 22, 2009)

Actually the Hulk's issue number is over 600 [/smartass]

But since Herc's win is still too much to be conained in a mere 113 issues it is just reasonable to assume it was his own numbering all along


----------



## Kusogitsune (Aug 22, 2009)

This sounds like something I'd enjoy. How many back issues do I need to catch up on?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 22, 2009)

Kusogitsune said:


> This sounds like something I'd enjoy. How many back issues do I need to catch up on?



Off the top of my head (knowing now that it started at 113) roughly 20 or so.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 22, 2009)

Slice said:


> Actually the Hulk's issue number is over 600 [/smartass]


Nope! Hulk continues to issue 13. Incredible Hulk 600 is a new, second Hulk title, basically.


----------



## Slice (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh, so if there is a second Hulk book not written by Loeb i will read it again. Good to know.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 22, 2009)

I remember pre-WWH I wasnt a Hulk fan. 

Then after WWH I was like "OMG HAX!" and I wanted to read Hulk

Then I read Loeb's Hulk.....and no I dont want any Hulk at all


----------



## Kusogitsune (Aug 22, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Off the top of my head (knowing now that it started at 113) roughly 20 or so.



Shit, that's gonna cost a bit. Hopefully there's some TPBs of it later.


----------



## Glued (Aug 22, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I remember pre-WWH I wasnt a Hulk fan.
> 
> Then after WWH I was like "OMG HAX!" and I wanted to read Hulk
> 
> Then I read Loeb's Hulk.....and no I dont want any Hulk at all



WWH, Planet Hulk, Incredible Hercules, Skaar Son of the Hulk, all written by Greg Pak.

[YOUTUBE]He558tJ05Dk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (Aug 22, 2009)

I only wish they did not have retconned BlackBolt to be a Skrull, it would have been an awesome strenght feat for War Hulk smacking him down (especially after we saw what BB did to Vulcan).

Grek Pak really did wonders to the character, then it all was taken away when the Loeb came and reduced him to "Me Smash"


----------



## Glued (Aug 22, 2009)

Pak>>>>>Loeb


----------



## Slice (Aug 22, 2009)

49 out of 50 current writers > Loeb

but that has been discussed enough here, lets keep this thread on the Hulk Herc


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 22, 2009)

Slice said:


> Oh, so if there is a second Hulk book not written by Loeb i will read it again. Good to know.



It's going to be by Pak. But he betrayed us and is working with Loeb on WWHs


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 22, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> It's going to be by Pak. But he betrayed us and is working with Loeb on WWHs



This may good though. Maybe having someone like Pak will keep Loeb's retardness in check?


----------



## Glued (Aug 22, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> It's going to be by Pak. But he betrayed us and is working with Loeb on WWHs



I trust Pak, Loeb is capable of decent work with help from someone else like Tim Sale.

Anyways, with the upcoming new Hulk run, will Pak continue to work on the Incredible Hercules?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 22, 2009)

I think so?


----------



## Sylar (Aug 22, 2009)

An Incredible Hercules and no mention of Ares? 

"I AM SORRY WONDER WAN I CANNOT HEAR YOU OVER THE ENEMIES RETURNING FIRE!!!"


----------



## Gooba (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## Glued (Aug 22, 2009)

Son of Anarchy said:


> An Incredible Hercules and no mention of Ares?
> 
> "I AM SORRY WONDER WAN I CANNOT HEAR YOU OVER THE ENEMIES RETURNING FIRE!!!"



You mean Osborn's new dog?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 22, 2009)

since were on the Subject of Ares & Greg Pak 

War machine is pretty Damn awesome too


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 22, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> since were on the Subject of Ares & Greg Pak
> 
> War machine is pretty Damn awesome too



War Machine is epic fucking win. Shit, he's what Cyborg would be if he were, you know, cool.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 22, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> War Machine is epic fucking win. Shit, he's what Cyborg would be if he were, you know, cool.



i cant wait for the inevitable War Machine/Dr.Doom Brawl


----------



## Slice (Aug 23, 2009)

Red Hulk can turn whenever he wants? I hate this damn guy more and more...

And i'm not entirely sure if Olivettis art does fit a Hulk title.


----------



## Slice (Aug 23, 2009)

Current Doom stomps Warmachine without even looking in his direction. He IS cool but unfortunately for him Doom > Human with cybernetic parts


----------



## mow (Aug 23, 2009)

HULK...BRUCE...SHOWN AS THE INTELLIGENT PERSON HE IS...


----------



## Slice (Aug 23, 2009)

mow said:


> HULK...BRUCE...SHOWN AS THE INTELLIGENT PERSON HE IS...



If they reunite him with the Hulk (or should i better say "when") they should go back to the formula of Banner beeing awesome and stuff solving his own problems with his superior intellect and occasionally get a lil bit angry to turn and smash stuff.

I know it is the old clich? formula but hey i loved that. And if Pak writes it is supposed to turn to gold


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 23, 2009)

Slice said:


> Current Doom stomps Warmachine without even looking in his direction. He IS cool but unfortunately for him *Doom < Human with cybernetic parts, And enough Fire Power to take out a fleet of Alien war ships, and can assimilate Parts of Any other Machine into his Armor to become more powerful*



Fixed For you


----------



## Gooba (Aug 23, 2009)

Imagine if Pak got his hands on Red Hulk and turned him into the Hulk's Red Skull or some other awesome villain.  That would just blow my mind.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 23, 2009)

I really hate when Greek Gods are shown as less than Godlike.  They should be on a different level from all the morals, including Sentry.  This should be the norm when Ares or Herc deals with other supers.



Zen-aku said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 23, 2009)

Before that could be done, we have to know who the hell he is.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 23, 2009)

Slice said:


> Current Doom stomps Warmachine without even looking in his direction. He IS cool but unfortunately for him Doom > Human with cybernetic parts





Doom weres a mecha suit that's suppose to be stronger than Tony's correct?

And War Machine can add any machine to himself correct?

So couldn't Rhodey just expose Doom and then, ya know, blow him to shit before he can unleash all that mystic mojo?


----------



## Glued (Aug 23, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I really hate when Greek Gods are shown as less than Godlike.  They should be on a different level from all the morals, including Sentry.  This should be the norm when Ares or Herc deals with other supers.



Not really, Zeus couldn't beat the titans with his fellow Gods so he got the help of the Cyclops and the Hundred Handed Giants.

When Hera and the other Gods had Zeus tied down by chains, it was the Hundred Handed Giants that heard his cries and freed him.

What does this prove.

A mere giant was physically stronger than Zeus. He broke the chains that Zeus could not. A child of Uranus and brother of Cronus, but still nothing more than a mere giant.

If the Olympians were so powerful, why would they need the help of mere giants.

They were powerful, but not invincible. The Sentry fought even with WWH, the World Breaker.


----------



## Glued (Aug 23, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Imagine if Pak got his hands on Red Hulk and turned him into the Hulk's Red Skull or some other awesome villain.  That would just blow my mind.



That would be trying to weave Gold from straw.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 23, 2009)

They aren't "mere giants" all the children of Gaea are crazy powerful, and should be above mortals.  Giants were siblings of the Titans, parents of the Gods.  Humans are playthings created by the Gods.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 23, 2009)

Gooba said:


> They aren't "mere giants" all the children of Gaea are crazy powerful, and should be above mortals.  Giants were siblings of the Titans, parents of the Gods.  Humans are playthings created by the Gods.



Thi.s These aren't the same giants Thor rapes casually


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 24, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Thi.s These aren't the same giants Thor rapes casually



Yeah those are Frost Giants there is a Difference

The Olympian Giants are more on the Level of the Storm Giants that Even Thor needs help to take down


----------



## Glued (Aug 24, 2009)

Gooba said:


> They aren't "mere giants" all the children of Gaea are crazy powerful, and should be above mortals.  Giants were siblings of the Titans, parents of the Gods.  Humans are playthings created by the Gods.



Apollo assassinated the Cyclops with his arrows and Zeus needed a new blacksmith for his thunderbolts, Hephestus. Oddyseus poked out Polyphemus's eye. In the hymn to Delos, Briareus the Hundred Handed Giant was buried after Titan War.

Gods cannot die, giants can. They are mortal.

What I don't like about marvel is how overpowered they made the mutants. Seriously, I bet each one of those dudes is probably an Omega Mutant in disguise. 

Anyways Zeus implied at one point that Athena had planned Hercules's birth. Amodeus Cho believes Athena may have conspired to have his parents killed or purposely kept the secret of his sister being alive a secret. Anansi the Spider God from Africa believes Athena is secretly making a web that the other Gods cannot see. She was smiling when Amatsu Mikaboshi took command of all the Pantheons the skrull conquered.

Was Hercules's birth a part of Athena machinations, has she been manipulating Amodeus Cho, is she planning to usurp the other pantheons.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 24, 2009)

Got a question to ask.

How true to the Greek mythos does Marvel go?


----------



## Gooba (Aug 24, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Apollo assassinated the Cyclops with his arrows and Zeus needed a new blacksmith for his thunderbolts, Hephestus. Oddyseus poked out Polyphemus's eye. In the hymn to Delos, Briareus the Hundred Handed Giant was buried after Titan War.
> 
> Gods cannot die, giants can. They are mortal.


Yes, and Heracles killed two giants during their war against Olympus.  This still doesn't mean that the descendants of Gaia should be overpowered by their creations.

Marvel is moderately close, when they refer back to Herc's past usually they get it right.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 24, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Yes, and Heracles killed two giants during their war against Olympus.  This still doesn't mean that the descendants of Gaia should be overpowered by their creations.
> 
> Marvel is moderately close, when they refer back to Herc's past usually they get it right.



You get alot of variations on old myths though.  Not only on what happened, but the characters involved.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 24, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Got a question to ask.
> 
> How true to the Greek mythos does Marvel go?



Pretty Damn close, they keep in all the i*c*st and gritty details


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 24, 2009)

I've actually been surprised at how close Incredible Hercules gets it. Making Hera the big bad god is a nice touch.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 25, 2009)

Whenever I read this now it makes me miss The Hercules tv show and Young Hercules.

THere Aries was gnarly. 

Plus Chris Conrad


----------



## Gooba (Aug 25, 2009)

I fucking loved that show.  Sadly Kevin Smith died a few years ago, fell off a prop tower and broke his head.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 25, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I fucking loved that show.  Sadly Kevin Smith died a few years ago, fell off a prop tower and broke his head.



I remember hearing about that. Wasn't he slated to have a role in some big action movie at the time?


----------



## Gooba (Aug 25, 2009)

I think it was Tears of the Sun, or whatever that Bruce Willis war movie was.


----------



## Glued (Aug 25, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I think it was Tears of the Sun, or whatever that Bruce Willis war movie was.



I heard it was some sort of kung fu action flick.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 25, 2009)

Wiki said:
			
		

> Early in 2002 the Auckland-based actor, who was preparing for his first Hollywood role in the Bruce Willis action film Tears of the Sun, went to China to shoot Warriors of Virtue 2. He wanted to do the US-Chinese martial arts film so he could work with the stuntman from Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon.


So he was slated for TotS, but he died during the kung-fu action flick.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes. Ares, God of War from Hercules and Xena, died in an accident.

A shame. He was kick-ass on both shows.


----------



## Slice (Aug 25, 2009)

Good ol' 90s

I loved those shows, especially Xena, because Hercules lacked the hot sidekick


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 25, 2009)

I didnt Like Xena that show was a Clusterfuck

Hercules was the shit though


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 25, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> I didnt Like Xena that show was a Clusterfuck
> 
> Hercules was the shit though



I rarely watched Xena, I only watched the team-ups and the eps with Caeser.


----------



## Slice (Aug 25, 2009)

Show itself wasnt that good, but i as a fan of good looking women approved of Gabrielle and Callisto 


On a completely unrelated sidenote - CGhost do you _ever_ sleep??? When i'm at work, you post, when i'm at home you post, when i check the forums before going to sleep, you post


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 25, 2009)

Slice said:


> Show itself wasnt that good, but i as a fan of good looking women approved of Gabrielle and Callisto
> 
> 
> On a completely unrelated sidenote - CGhost do you _ever_ sleep??? When i'm at work, you post, when i'm at home you post, when i check the forums before going to sleep, you post



Man, my sleep pattern is allllllll fucked up. I got home at 9 last night, went to sleep at 11:30 for exactly 30 mins, went back to sleep at 4 to wake up at 7

So the answer is no, not really. I'm drained now, but I'm forcing myself up so that I can go to bed at a decent time, ya know, with school and all.


----------



## Glued (Aug 26, 2009)

Picked up the new Amodeus Cho origin comic today. Cho's was actually cool in this issue. They had a quiz in the front.

Does anyone know the answer to this question.

8) Hercules and his dead counterpart fought inside a painting by what 15th century Dutch Artist?


----------



## Glued (Aug 26, 2009)

So Banner is trying to get Skaar to get into a fight with the Juggernaut, on purpose.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 26, 2009)

makes about as much sense as Rulk actually hiring Deadpool and Punisher to go after X-Force


----------



## Glued (Aug 26, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> makes about as much sense as Rulk actually hiring Deadpool and Punisher to go after X-Force



He's trying to train Skaar to become strong enough to kill the Hulk.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 26, 2009)

Rulk is actually getting the PUNISHER to help him fight Wolverine.


----------



## Glued (Aug 26, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Rulk is actually getting the PUNISHER to help him fight Wolverine.



Okay...why? For what reason?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 26, 2009)

Domino saw Rulk's human form.  She must die.

So Rulk is getting a bunch of assassins together, he's recruited Elektra, Deadpool, Crimson Dynamo and Punisher (he offered him access to the Witness Protection Program's records, and there are a lot of mobster in that program)

the episode ended with a BAR FIGHT between X-Force and Rulk's team


----------



## Glued (Aug 26, 2009)

Rulk murdered the Abomination in cold blood as well as every man and woman in that Russian village. If anything the Punisher should be trying to kill him


----------



## Castiel (Aug 26, 2009)

he stabbed him in the heart and that did nothing

also I guess the promise of being able to find every single mobster who has hidden from punishment and killing them would be enough to entice him.


but still the idea of RULK hiring Punisher to fight Wolverine is fucking insane


----------



## Glued (Aug 26, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> he stabbed him in the heart and that did nothing
> 
> also I guess the promise of being able to find every single mobster who has hidden from punishment and killing them would be enough to entice him.
> 
> ...



Its not insane, its just stupid. Who wrote this tripe.

Pak or Loeb


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 26, 2009)

Loeb naturally.

I thought Punisher typically didn't kill good guys. Domino counts as a good guy right?


----------



## Glued (Aug 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Loeb naturally.
> 
> I thought Punisher typically didn't kill good guys. Domino counts as a good guy right?


Just when I thought Loeb reached rock bottom, he takes a shovel and continues to dig


----------



## Castiel (Aug 26, 2009)

Domino has killed for money a few times.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 26, 2009)

innocent people?


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok so I saw a cover with a red she-hulk and I was like "Ahahaha it's a variant kinda funny making fun of Loeb for making a red hulk huh" and everyone looked at me with a dead serous face and said "No dude there is a red She-hulk" At that moment I almost broke down and cried. 

WTF MARVEL ARE YOU STUPID! FUCKING JOE QUESODIA!


----------



## Glued (Aug 26, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> Ok so I saw a cover with a red she-hulk and I was like "Ahahaha it's a variant kinda funny making fun of Loeb for making a red hulk huh" and everyone looked at me with a dead serous face and said "No dude there is a red She-hulk" At that moment I almost broke down and cried.
> 
> WTF MARVEL ARE YOU STUPID! FUCKING JOE QUESODIA!



what, there is a red, She-hulk!!!

noooooooooooooo!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> innocent people?



most likely, she didn't make a habit of it, but I'm sure it happened once or twice


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 27, 2009)

So according to Pak, the eight smartest people in the Marvel world are, in no particular order

Reed
Pym
T'challa
Amadeus Cho
Banner
McCoy

and I think we can assume the last 2 are Stark and Doom.


----------



## Glued (Aug 27, 2009)

Out of that list, where are the women?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 27, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Out of that list, where are the women?





Marvel women are only good for 2 things

1. Big tits
2. Shooting energy of some form


----------



## Gooba (Aug 27, 2009)

God I can't stand Black Panther.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 27, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


>



I hate that smilie so so much


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 27, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> So according to Pak, the eight smartest people in the Marvel world are, in no particular order
> 
> Reed
> Pym
> ...



i can almost understand McCoy [i cant help but think there must be some one smarter] but how the hell is  t'chala on the fucking list?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 27, 2009)

Dunno, I've never read Black Panther honestly so he could be smart and I'd have no idea. 

Or it could be like Barbara Gordon where if a hero becomes crippled they're suddenly super smart!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 27, 2009)

BP used to be cool, but then Hudlin came along.

Also Grimm, for all we know females take up 9 and 10 on the top 10 list.  not likely, but who knows?


----------



## Slice (Aug 27, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> i can *almost understand McCoy* [i cant help but think there must be some one smarter] but how the hell is  t'chala on the fucking list?



"Worldwide leading scientist specialized in genetics" alone should earn him that place.

As for T'Challa, i never thought of him as the "supersmart" type.

and the list lacks Valeria Richards.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 27, 2009)

T'Challa _is_ that smart, it's just that Hudlin sucks at getting that across.

Also I would have thought at least some of the other guys on the X-Club would be smarter than him, but whatever.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 27, 2009)

Slice said:


> "Worldwide leading scientist specialized in genetics" alone should earn him that place.
> 
> As for T'Challa, i never thought of him as the "supersmart" type.
> 
> and the list lacks Valeria Richards.



I know  McCoy is smart he just never came of as "one of the smartest men in the world smart" he just seemed like a normal scientist to me

And according to Pak's other book [incredible herc]
*Spoiler*: __ 



 some guy named Pythagoras Dupree is the six smartest man in the world


----------



## Glued (Aug 27, 2009)

Since Pak is big fan of Greece and Rome, this might be the actual Pythagoras.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 27, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Since Pak is big fan of Greece and Rome, this might be the actual Pythagoras.



That would also make sense since it's the Hercules book. By the way, maybe we should merge the Hulk and Herc threads, since they're sort of connected, a little bit. And herc's awesomeness would be added to a thread that would otherwise be half loeb hate


----------



## Slice (Aug 27, 2009)

Speaking of Loeb, i made myself read HULK.

I facepalmed so hard i feared i had broken my hand.

This whole setup is just beyond stupid, and the only thing we really learned is that the Red Hulk is supposedly someone rather well known (at least i had the impression Domino knew the person she saw)


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 27, 2009)

Red Hulk is  j Johna Jameson


----------



## Castiel (Aug 27, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> That would also make sense since it's the Hercules book. By the way, maybe we should merge the Hulk and Herc threads, since they're sort of connected, a little bit. And herc's awesomeness would be added to a thread that would otherwise be half loeb hate



yeah I've been debating whether I should do this or not, since Pak and Van Lente are both involved in the Hulk franchise.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Aug 27, 2009)

I just want to see Rulk punch Wolverine's face off again.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 27, 2009)

This sounds so bad that I should read it. Bout to check it out just to see Rulk punch Wolverine.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 27, 2009)

about time they explained wtf was going on in Amazing Fantasy #15


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 27, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Picked up the new Amodeus Cho origin comic today. Cho's was actually cool in this issue. They had a quiz in the front.
> 
> Does anyone know the answer to this question.
> 
> 8) Hercules and his dead counterpart fought inside a painting by what 15th century Dutch Artist?



Hieronymus Bosch

Sasuke has been defeated again



edit: for comparison 

vs


----------



## anubis7010 (Aug 27, 2009)

Incredible Hulk 601 AWESOME!!!!! Banner is a great character that gets overlooked because of the Hulk. I can't wait to see what's next. Why is banner training skaar to kill the hulk?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 27, 2009)

ok so it looks like the 6th smartest man is the villain of Amadeus' arc.  so that bumps off Tony (because no fucking way is he above Doom)


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 28, 2009)

thus the list automatically fails.

and it seems implied that stark is on the list, from what banner said. It's possible pak didn't consider doom.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 28, 2009)

No way, Beast is totally smarter than Doom and Tony, totally, really, I'm serious guys, totally.


----------



## Glued (Aug 28, 2009)

Just because this new guy Pythagoras says he's the sixth, doesn't make it so.


----------



## Glued (Aug 28, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Hieronymus Bosch
> 
> *This*
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 28, 2009)

Is there an actual official list?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 28, 2009)

evil or not i have a hard time Believing Sinister dosent make the list


----------



## Gooba (Aug 28, 2009)

He's smart, but not in the same way Stark, Reed, and Doom are.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 28, 2009)

Gooba said:


> He's smart, but not in the same way Stark, Reed, and Doom are.



yeah but ur telling me hes not as smart as pym or mccoy?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 28, 2009)

pym is up there with reed and stark.


----------



## Glued (Aug 28, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> pym is up there with reed and stark.



Pym is intelligent, but he does not have even a fleck of common sense.


----------



## Slice (Aug 28, 2009)

Who needs common sense when instead you just can make out with a robot copy of your dead wife that totally thinks you are god


----------



## Slice (Aug 28, 2009)

Wasnt that exact same picture referenced in one of the latest Berserk chapters?

Edit:

It was:


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 28, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Pym is intelligent, but he does not have even a fleck of common sense.





Petes12 said:


> pym is up there with reed and stark.



**

edit: if you don't get it, maybe you haven't noticed that they've been making colossal mistakes on nearly the same level of pym.


----------



## Glued (Aug 28, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> **
> 
> edit: if you don't get it, maybe you haven't noticed that they've been making colossal mistakes on nearly the same level of pym.



I agree with Reed's foolishness, but at least his heart his is in the right place. How was he supposed to know that bringing Democracy to Latveria would get Ben killed and would lead to his son being sent to Hell (Literally).

Pym made Ultron.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 28, 2009)

remember clone thor? ok, he didn't murder a country, whatever. same deal. Pym's a fuck up, but the others aren't exactly all that far behind these days. Of course, I usually kinda say 'whatever, it was civil war'. But in this case I think it's valid. When super scientists make mistakes, they're big mistakes.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 28, 2009)

Pym gets shit on way to much


----------



## Gooba (Aug 28, 2009)

When you fuck up by accidentally making an evil robot capable of taking on the God-including Avengers multiple times and then eventually being a _cosmic_ threat it isn't really a negative for your intelligence.

Thanos still wins for creating OMEGA, and then coming up with a strategy to beat 2x Galactus with Spider-Man.  I miss him.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 28, 2009)

Smartest lving ppl imo

Doom
Reed
Thinker
Cho
Pym
T'challa ( fuck you, he saw civil war coming WAY back when and invented have the shit in his county)
Stark ( I guess)

not in order


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 29, 2009)

Gooba said:


> When you fuck up by accidentally making an evil robot capable of taking on the God-including Avengers multiple times and then eventually being a _cosmic_ threat it isn't really a negative for your intelligence.
> 
> Thanos still wins for creating OMEGA, and then coming up with a strategy to beat 2x Galactus with Spider-Man.  I miss him.



the list is limited to earth I think


----------



## Glued (Aug 29, 2009)

I had just had an idea, when it comes to equations and math, Mad Thinker and Cho are top tier.

Marvel should have Mathathon between Cho and Mad Thinker in the Ultimate Mathematics bashfest there ever was.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 29, 2009)

Fan Expo: Parker and Pelletier prepare for "World War Hulks"

Link removed

Jeff Parker writing a one-shot to WWHs. Okay, this will settle whether Rulk can be a good character under a GREAT writer.

Edit - hmm, maybe not. Interview seems to say that this one-shot will be more about the villains.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm gonna go ahead and put Doom/Reed for #1/#2 slots.  due to the huge boost Doom got and the recent revelation that Reed was useless because of his humility and willfully went along with Tony and Skrull-Pym to not come off as a dick, which is a hilarious retcon but adequately explains his uselessness.



Deviate said:


> Is there an actual official list?


yes, but here's the kicker
it's made by a soap company



> ( fuck you, he saw civil war coming WAY back when and invented have the shit in his county)


he also saw the Illuminati going terribly wrong, as did Reed mind you


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 29, 2009)

Deviate said:


> Fan Expo: Parker and Pelletier prepare for "World War Hulks"
> 
> Here.
> 
> ...



...Rulk doesnt count as a villain?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 29, 2009)

post the official list so we may critique it


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 29, 2009)

There isn't an official list from Marvel. There's Pak's list, on which I call probable shenanigans.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 29, 2009)

post it regardless


----------



## Gooba (Aug 29, 2009)

By the way, I love the short description of the Thinker on wikipedia.



> The Mad Thinker is a Marvel comics supervillain. He is a genius specializing in evil robotics and usually comes up with very elaborate infallible devious plans that unfold like clockwork (until they don't).


The idea of specializing in evil robotics just tickles me.  It isn't like the force with a light and dark side.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 30, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> ...Rulk doesnt count as a villain?



No he is, but in this one-shot it looks like it will just focus on Dr. Doom / Leader's crew.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2009)

oh god no, is that Doom they're gonna abuse?


Now I'm gonna not read this thing even less.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 30, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> oh god no, is that Doom they're gonna abuse?
> 
> 
> Now I'm gonna not read this thing even less.



Don't worry Banhammer I'll post every page by Loeb in which he ruins a character.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 30, 2009)

We expect nothing less of you.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 2, 2009)

new AoA was good.  set up for the awesome M-11/M-21 fight next issue.  I'm starting to like Temugin a lot.  also they plant a lot of seeds that tie it into the Olympus group and such.


----------



## Glued (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh dear lord, did you guys read the recent issue of Incredible Hercules. I mean that was damn funny. Hercules called "The Hobbit" a documentary. He just got married to the elf queen. Now Thor is dressing up like Hercules.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 11, 2009)

I love Incredible Hercules.

Just love it.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2009)

Herculor vs  Thorcules

only one can win


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Agents of Atlas #11 preview_


----------



## Glued (Sep 11, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Herculor vs  Thorcules
> 
> only one can win



Kid Zeus, I mean Moodi Thorson solos.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 11, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I love Incredible Hercules.
> 
> Just love it.



Exactly. Everything about this issue was awesome. The breaking down of Thor's attire, calling the Hobbit and Star Trek documentary, banging the elf queen, Thor, it just won.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2009)

I like how for these months herc basically becomes 2 minis.


----------



## Glued (Sep 11, 2009)

Hercules is the only hero that can go after a piece of ass and turn into a near worldwide apocalypse.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 22, 2009)

the hell Marvel. you put Loeb and Parker together on this, it's like you're trying to confuse me.  i have no idea if this'll be decent or not now





> *FALL OF THE HULKS ALPHA
> Written by JEFF PARKER
> Pencils by PAUL PELLETIER
> Cover by ED MCGUINNESS
> ...





> *FALL OF THE HULKS GAMMA
> Written by JEPH LOEB
> Pencils by JOHN ROMITA JR.
> Cover by ED MCGUINNESS
> ...









> *HULK #18
> Written by JEPH LOEB
> Pencils & Cover by WHILCE PORTACIO
> Variant Cover by ED MCGUINNESS*
> ...









> *INCREDIBLE HULK #605
> Written by GREG PAK & FRED VAN LENTE
> Penciled by ARIEL OLIVETTI & MICHAEL RYAN
> Cover by ARIEL OLIVETTI
> ...









> *HULK: WINTER GUARD
> Written by DAVID GALLAHER
> Pencils & Cover by STEVE ELLIS*
> Hot on the heels of their acclaimed series 'High Moon', David Gallaher and Steve Ellis unite to reveal the secrets behind Russia's elite superhuman strike force! Red Guardian, Crimson Dynamo, Ursa Major & Darkstar -- As THE Winter Guard, they have sworn to protect the people of Russia. But, who will protect them when The Presence's schemes threaten to claim one of their own? Featuring an oversized all-new story and reprinting the classic Peter David and Dale Keown tale from INCREDIBLE HULK #393!
> 56 PGS./One-Shot/New & Reprint/Rated T+ ...$3.99








> *INCREDIBLE HERCULES #139
> Written by GREG PAK, FRED VAN LENTE & JEFF PARKER
> Pencils by RODNEY BUCHEMI & GABRIEL HARDMAN
> Cover by MICHAEL BIEREK
> ...









> *THUNDERBOLTS #139
> Written by JEFF PARKER
> Penciled by MIGUEL SEPULVEDA
> Cover by FRANCESCO MATTINA*
> ...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 22, 2009)

Wait.....there's a She-Rulk now? When did this happen?

Also, she looks kinda hot a lil bit. I might save some of her panels


----------



## Slice (Sep 22, 2009)

Pssst, if you dont talk about her she might vanish (at least i hope)

The Herules cover looks kinda strange but the Thunderbolts one is just . Seriously is Mattina even able to draw something that does not look absolutely stunning?


----------



## Gooba (Sep 22, 2009)

Mattina is amazing, I'm glad to see he is getting more and more work.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 22, 2009)

He's been doing Thunderbolts covers for a while now.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 22, 2009)

I think this is my favourite thread in the whole Comic-subforum. It's like the one place where my hatred is sated


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 22, 2009)

and that's despite having Loeb's Hulk in it too. Pretty impressive.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 22, 2009)

I like to think of this thread a paradox wrapped in a contradiction


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 22, 2009)

> INCREDIBLE HULK #605
> Written by GREG PAK & FRED VAN LENTE
> Penciled by ARIEL OLIVETTI & MICHAEL RYAN
> Cover by ARIEL OLIVETTI
> ...



Pak is really scraping the bottom of the barrel, isn't he?


----------



## Glued (Sep 23, 2009)

Did you guys read the new Hulk. Bruce bought Skaar a milkshake before they fought Juggernaut. Skaar punched Juggernaut into space. Bruce than takes Skaar to a comic book shop and buys him a Conan the Barbarian comic book. He took Skaar to a Comic Book shop. That is something I never expected.

Now Wolverine is in the house and he might be bringing Daken an along for the ride with previews of the next issue.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 23, 2009)

lol skaar and daken sounds interesting.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 24, 2009)

So Abomination is still alive in that She-Hulk back story

lol low-ebb


----------



## Glued (Sep 24, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> So Abomination is still alive in that She-Hulk back story
> 
> lol low-ebb



Actually the recent Savage She-Hulk was written by some dude named Fred Van Lente, anybody know this poozer.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 24, 2009)

Binktopia
Binktopia

Parker interviews


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 24, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Actually the recent Savage She-Hulk was written by some dude named Fred Van Lente, anybody know this poozer.



Loeb killed off Abomination in Hulk 1, Van Lente just ignored that, or undermined it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 24, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Actually the recent Savage She-Hulk was written by some dude named Fred Van Lente, anybody know this poozer.



Yeah, he's writing Herc with Pak. Did Marvel Zombies #3 and wrote that recent Chameleon Spidey story

I'm mixed feelings about him



Petes12 said:


> Loeb killed off Abomination in Hulk 1, Van Lente just ignored that, or undermined it.



I hope it's ignored. Ignored is good


----------



## Castiel (Sep 24, 2009)

all the comedy in iHerc is Van Lente.  structuring is Pak


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh ok then, respect for Lente has probably doubled. Herc is the funniest book (along with occasional bouts of Spidey)


----------



## Castiel (Sep 24, 2009)

also I don't think the Abomination stuff was ignored,  that was the very first thing Rulk did.  more likely it's gonna be a plot point for World War Hulks


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 24, 2009)

Don't call him what low-ebb calls him. You're only supporting him


----------



## Castiel (Sep 24, 2009)

Loeb has won, embrace the Rulk


also I remember in an interview Pak said that after WWH, he showed Van Lente his script for iHerc and VL went all "it's ok but needs more jokes", half hour later the script was unrecognizable

and a legend was born


----------



## Glued (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow, that some awesome stuff Kilowog.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 24, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Loeb has won, embrace the Rulk
> 
> 
> also I remember in an interview Pak said that after WWH, he showed Van Lente his script for iHerc and VL went all "it's ok but needs more jokes", half hour later the script was unrecognizable
> ...



Go fuck yourself you faget poozer


----------



## Castiel (Sep 24, 2009)

apparently iHerc was originally going to be entirely like the iHulk tie-ins to WWH that stared Herc.  they were decent and the series would have been ok, but I don't see it lasting 2 years


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah, they were passable. I really like the current direction it's taking

Can't wait for Thorculeces vs Hercor


----------



## Castiel (Sep 24, 2009)

i c wut u did thar


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey, do you remember when Pak originally said that Sakaar was going to be a barbarian-comic? Looks pretty obvious that 'editorial decision' forced Pak to somehow get him to Earth and to cover up the whole 'Sakaar-son' thing, he gives Hulk another son that came out of nowhere


----------



## Glued (Sep 24, 2009)

Man, I remember when my pops bought me my first comics. It was Ghostrider and x-men crossover plus a Superman vs Eclipso magazine.

Of course it was the flea market, not the comic book store.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 24, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Loeb has won, embrace the Rulk
> 
> 
> also I remember in an interview Pak said that after WWH, he showed Van Lente his script for iHerc and VL went all "it's ok but needs more jokes", half hour later the script was unrecognizable
> ...



Nooooooo!

Also, is this is true then VL is awsome beyonf description.


----------



## Slice (Sep 25, 2009)

iHerc 135: Who did not see it coming from three miles away that Athena was not quite finished with the boy?

Althought the arc is enjoyable i'd rather read more about Herculor and Thorcules.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 27, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> i c wut u did thar



Ha. Just like the artist to sneak in his previous work with Cable and the even older X-Man.

Truthfully? I never liked Ariel's art at all.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 27, 2009)

he's pretty good, but I prefer him when he does stuff set in a desert, or space, or a wasteland, or in antartica


----------



## Glued (Sep 29, 2009)

Slice said:


> iHerc 135: Who did not see it coming from three miles away that Athena was not quite finished with the boy?
> 
> Althought the arc is enjoyable i'd rather read more about Herculor and Thorcules.



I enjoyed the arc, it was very "unique." Cho just owned Pythagoras, hard.

PS: Anyone else here find the name Captain Japanazi just plain hilarious.


----------



## Slice (Sep 29, 2009)

Captain Japanazi was great. This kind of humor is why i love iHerc.


----------



## Glued (Sep 29, 2009)

Not to mention Hebe, herc's wife, now has a cult.

Plus, what exactly is May Parker doing here and what is F.E.A.S.T. and why is she a part of it.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 29, 2009)

while both arcs are going on, the series is bimonthly, so really pretend we're getting 2 three issue minis at the same time


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 29, 2009)

*blink*  May Parker?  As in Aunt May?  In IHerc?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 29, 2009)

Van Lente is now one of the writers of Amazing Spider-Man


----------



## Glued (Sep 29, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> *blink*  May Parker?  As in Aunt May?  In IHerc?



Hebe created a cult and Aunt May, a member of an organization called F.E.A.S.T., is here to talk to Hebe about her "followers"

Its at the end of Incredible Hercules 135, after Cho and Athena escape Pythagoras's mental battlefield and back into reality.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2009)

finally read the She-Hulk back up to new iHulk, there's no indication that Abomination is alive.  they simply said that they had him captured and stole his genes.


----------



## Glued (Sep 30, 2009)

Lyra was certainly slick getting Morass to try and reform on an alkali salt flat in that one.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 2, 2009)

Finally got around to reading Herc #134 and it's pretty much everything I love about the series all rolled into one issue and Thor at the end had me in fuckin' tears..


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2009)

it's really weird seeing Ian Churchill imitate Ed McGuiness's style.


----------



## Glued (Oct 2, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Finally got around to reading Herc #134 and it's pretty much everything I love about the series all rolled into one issue and Thor at the end had me in fuckin' tears..



I had the same feeling.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 4, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> it's really weird seeing Ian Churchill imitate Ed McGuiness's style.



I prefer him on Supergirl.

I'm too used to him on there.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 4, 2009)

I gotta say, Rulk's internal monologue this issue really makes me think Rulk has a lot of potential if handled by another writer.


----------



## Glued (Oct 4, 2009)

As long as he keeps the bragging to minimum and says something relevant things should go alright. Plus do we finally get to know his identity?

I've stopped buying Hulk for awhile aside from Son of the Hulk


----------



## Castiel (Oct 4, 2009)

Rulk was basically thinking about how much he hated the hulk before he became Rulk, his thoughts on Banner as a person and how much he detests superheroes.  and how power changes you, noting that looking back he was making too many mistakes and was acting like a stupid child (he specifically said he feels ashamed for the whole surfing in space bs).  also the usual "honor" and duty stuff we expect from Hulk military guys


also no we don't, but Domino does.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 4, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I gotta say, Rulk's internal monologue this issue really makes me think Rulk has a lot of potential if handled by another writer.



no. At best you describe him as a not self reighteous Superfuck prime


----------



## Castiel (Oct 5, 2009)

Loeb confirms he WILL reveal who Rulk is in issue #25


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 5, 2009)

I just noticed the title... This thread isn't very "mega".


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 5, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Loeb confirms he WILL reveal who Rulk is in issue #25



Didn't he say that about issue 600?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 5, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Loeb confirms he WILL reveal who Rulk is in issue #25



Guy at my LCS thinks it's Doc Strange


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 6, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Loeb confirms he WILL reveal who Rulk is in issue #25



...isn't that in like a year?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh my god, I can hardly care


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 6, 2009)

Amazing how Loeb dragged out the mystery so badly that people stopped caring in 6 months, and he plans to make it 2+ years till we find out.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 6, 2009)

ha....ha....ha....


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 6, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Loeb confirms he WILL reveal who Rulk is in issue #25



And we'll all be disappointed as to who it is, I bet.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 6, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> And we'll all be disappointed as to who it is, I bet.



Disappointment means you'd have to care to begin with.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hah... the only thing I've given a damn about in Rulk is how retarded the X-Force bit was going to be and with Red She-Hulk popping up out of thin fucking air, Loeb hasn't disappointed me.


----------



## Slice (Oct 8, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Hah... the only thing I've given a damn about in Rulk is how retarded the X-Force bit was going to be and with Red She-Hulk popping up out of thin fucking air, Loeb hasn't disappointed me.



Yeah, reading the issue i suddently thought, hey this is not as bad as usual, the guy has some interesting inner monologue going on.

And then BOOM Red She Hulk.

He had his chance and blew it


----------



## Glued (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey guys, I was wondering, remember how Thor became king after Odin died. What kind of King would Hercules make?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

An awesome LOL king, under Pak's guidance.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 8, 2009)

What if Loeb wrote him and an evil Rerc showed up.  Powers bestowed from Loki in an attempted coup as ...the fuck ever I can't put effort into faking how i expect Loeb could ruin something else good....


----------



## Castiel (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## Slice (Oct 15, 2009)

Herc is such a ladies man 

But the question remains, who is stronger Hercuthor or Thorcules?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 16, 2009)

I think Van Lente is nearing the stage of someone I want to blow. God I was laughing so much at the latest Herc

WHEN YOU CAN SHAVE


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 16, 2009)

Hercules continues to own.

I'm predicting a Pak's Hercules Omnibus years down the road, at this rate.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 16, 2009)

greatest issue of anything ever in the history of man and monkeys


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 16, 2009)

Lol Thorcules.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 16, 2009)

i've taught you well my son


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 16, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> greatest issue of anything ever in the history of man and monkeys



I don't like agreeing with you


----------



## Castiel (Oct 19, 2009)

> *AVENGERS VS. ATLAS #1 (of 4)
> Written by JEFF PARKER
> Penciled by GABRIEL HARDMAN
> Cover by HUMBERTO RAMOS
> ...









> *MARVEL BOY: THE URANIAN #1 (of 3)
> Written by JEFF PARKER
> Penciled by FELIX RUIZ
> Cover by MARKO DJURDJEVIC*
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ramos...


----------



## Taleran (Oct 19, 2009)

> critically acclaimed writer of AGENTS OF ATLAS and* FALL OF THE HULKS: ALPHA*



nothing against Jeff Parker (he is amazing) but the solicit is giving him critical acclaim for a book that isn't out yet


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2009)

> *THUNDERBOLTS #140
> Written by JEFF PARKER
> Penciled by MIGUEL SEPULVEDA
> Cover by FRANCESCO MATTINA*
> ...









> *HULK #19
> Written by JEPH LOEB
> Pencils & Cover by ED MCGUINNESS
> Variant Cover by MARKO DJURDJEVIC*
> ...









> *INCREDIBLE HULK #606
> Written by GREG PAK
> Penciled by PAUL PELLETIER
> Cover by JOHN ROMITA JR.*
> ...









> *FALL OF THE HULKS: RED HULK #1 (of 4)
> Written by JEFF PARKER
> Penciled by CARLOS RODRIGUES
> Cover by ED MCGUINNESS & CHRIS SOTOMAYOR*
> ...









> *INCREDIBLE HERCULES #140
> Written by GREG PAK, FRED VAN LENTE & JEFF PARKER
> Penciled by RODNEY BUCHEMI & GABRIEL HARDMAN
> Cover by ALEX GARNER*
> ...


----------



## mow (Oct 20, 2009)

I though banner couldnt turn into the hulk just 4 issues ago?

meh, it's all about Herc anyhow


----------



## Taleran (Oct 20, 2009)

> FALL OF THE HULKS: RED HULK #1 (of 4)
> Written by *JEFF PARKER*
> Penciled by CARLOS RODRIGUES
> Cover by ED MCGUINNESS & CHRIS SOTOMAYOR
> ...




kind of want


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 20, 2009)

mow said:


> I though banner couldnt turn into the hulk just 4 issues ago?
> 
> meh, it's all about Herc anyhow



Yeah, I think Pak doesn't care. It's clear as day that he hates what low-ebb has done to his precious green penis


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 21, 2009)

Taleran said:


> nothing against Jeff Parker (he is amazing) but the solicit is giving him critical acclaim for a book that isn't out yet


Yeah I dunno if you've noticed but Marvel solicits like to just basically make shit up to make their writers/artists sound more exciting. It probably _will_ be critically acclaimed as the first time Red Hulk has ever been remotely compelling, so whatever.

edit: 





> The superstar team of JEPH LOEB and ED McGUINNESS shotgun this mindblowing chapter of the biggest Hulkventure of them all.


 perfect example.

also you cant have a Hulk event without the Hulk, who really thought Banner wouldn't return to Green Hulk status soon?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 21, 2009)

see there is a difference between those 2

the second one doesn't mention a book that has yet to come out


----------



## mow (Oct 21, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> edit:  perfect example.



To be honest this is one of those rare times a solicit is accurate. Yes marvel, I do want to get a gun and blow my mind reading Rulk. How very perceptive of you. 

Or maybe Loeb will manage to perform the fina magic and unleash Rulk on us. Maybe he'll tear through the pages, breaking the 4th wall and pistol whip me in the face. It would be a mercy killing at this point.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 21, 2009)

I know seriously, complaining that Banner is hulkifying for this event is as retarded as bitching that Steve and Bruce weren't really dead.


----------



## mow (Oct 21, 2009)

*NO*

It's a god damn legitimate complaint and you will god damn agree with it.

Saying he's never hulk and then he hulks a few issues later is utter bullshit. Yes i realise that this is comic books and yes I'm fucking suspending my disbelief as much as I can but that's just lame ass cop out style of writing and *that* is why I'm bitching and you both god damn know it. 

Ofcourse he's gonna hulk again up. He's the fuckin' Hulk. That's KINDA of the point and it's sorta given from the first go. It's not like we al held our breath and though "OMG HES NEVER COMING BACK ". But this is flat out cheap ass marketing. At least with Steve and Bruce there has been some character progress,* for a year*. Here it's "OMG HES NEVER HULK oh shit OH HE JUST HULKED UP MOVE ALONG FOLKS NOTHING TO SEE HERE ALL'S WELL."  

What was the point of him losing his hulk in the damn first place? just so can skaar can get play mates? that's fucking stupid. I'd expect this crap move from Loeb, but from Pak? Yeah, I call fucking junk. What's next? "OMG HULK LOST HAS BEEN DECAPIT....OH WAIT'S ITS JUST A FLESH WOUND MOVE ALONG FOLKS NOTHING TO SEE HERE ALL'S WELL"?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 21, 2009)

Steve was gonna come back in 6 months, Bru had the issues halfway written, but Loeb told him it'd be a goo ideato stretch it out and Bru went for it.


----------



## mow (Oct 21, 2009)

Loeb also wrote the Long Haloween. He also wrote Ult Vo. 3, Ultimatum & Rulk.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 21, 2009)

counting it up, it'll be about 7 months since he lost his hulk, and this is a big event where the entire hulk family "is shaken"

so really he just lost it for an arc to boost _Banner_, before the action started


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 21, 2009)

World War Hercules.

Funny as heck.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 21, 2009)

nice double dose of Pak Hulk today

also I love how Pak is making me believe that _Banner_ is more dangerous than Hulk


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 21, 2009)

mow said:


> Loeb also wrote the Long Haloween. He also wrote Ult Vo. 3, Ultimatum & Rulk.



you're forgetting the seassons of heroes with empath sylar andsuch


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 21, 2009)

Stop calling red hulk what low-ebb calls it

It is poison to my ears


----------



## Castiel (Oct 21, 2009)

Ms. Hand was kinda cool in this.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Dark Avengers: Ares #1 preview_


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 23, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Stop calling red hulk what low-ebb calls it
> 
> It is poison to my ears


I thought it was obvious that it was Rulk.


----------



## anubis7010 (Oct 23, 2009)

just read dark reign-the list hulk. it was good with a great ending.


----------



## anubis7010 (Oct 23, 2009)

also incred hulk 603 loving the banner storyline.


----------



## mow (Oct 24, 2009)

that god of war preview is nothing short of testosterone epicness.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 24, 2009)

Now Bannertech

I'm quite surprised there isn't a 'FantasticTech/RichardsTech'

What next? 'ParkerTech'? For all your webbing needs!


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm prety sure there is a pym tech. Put it consits mostly of boxes with size changing inflatable boxer gloves that hit in your own face and then make you apologize for making them mad.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 24, 2009)

I saw the DA Ares preview and must say I am reminded of Hellsing!  Oh man such potential to take Ares off in his own direction, but meh.  Guess that'd be aping Hellsing.


----------



## Glued (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't know what Fred Van Lente is doing with Lyra. She keeps on restating the same phrase over and over again. "Dead Women" "Dead Women" "Dead Women"

I'm finding it hard to believe this is the same guy who made Incredible hercules funny


----------



## Taleran (Oct 27, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Now Bannertech
> 
> I'm quite surprised there isn't a 'FantasticTech/RichardsTech'
> 
> What next? 'ParkerTech'? For all your webbing needs!



Reed doesn't use his name in all his devices


----------



## Glued (Oct 27, 2009)

So who do you guys think are crazier.

The Howletts or the Banners.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 27, 2009)

Howletts.  Daken is the only one I think is actually insane.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 28, 2009)

I could actually like daken if it wasn't for te unrelenting contempt I feel for him


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I could actually like daken if it wasn't for te unrelenting contempt I feel for him



Why don't I like Wolverine? I should. Evil, crazy as fuck version of Wolverine......that should be fucking awesome. I wonder why I don't like him.....

Oh wait, that's right......


Go eat a dick Daken


----------



## Gooba (Oct 28, 2009)

So you don't like him because Ultimate Sabertooth has 1 more claw per hand?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 28, 2009)

Gooba said:


> So you don't like him because Ultimate Sabertooth has 1 more claw per hand?


No, I dislike him because Sabertooth, Ultimate or otherwise, is superior in every single way, and I kinda don't see why the fuck Daken needs to exist anyway. Logan had a psycho ass nemesis.

That just happened to be the pic I found first when I typed "Saberttoth X Men" into Yahoo


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 28, 2009)

Hasn't sabertooth lost his claws under low-ebb?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't like Daken because he is the bisexual effeminate half asian half wolverine with a magic cuts up everything blade coming out of his wrists, and everyone can't help but imediatly fall in love with, and puts himself for no good reason as the real story behind wolverine all along, as if all his meaningfull plots need to be conected into this overly wanked ding.
Honestly, he's like Sasuke of Wolverine
However, when I read his story with fantastic four, and a little before that, I could feel like I could begin giviing him a chance, thinking I could be wrong, since he at least gave out the appearence of being smart.

Right now, I find paying atention to all the panels on all the pages unbearably boring


----------



## Gooba (Oct 28, 2009)

> No, I dislike him because Sabertooth, Ultimate or otherwise, is superior in every single way, and I kinda don't see why the fuck Daken needs to exist anyway. Logan had a psycho ass nemesis.


Sabertooth is so much better than Wolverine he got decapitated.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 28, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Sabertooth is so much better than Wolverine he got decapitated.


A comic villain got killed?  NO!


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2009)

You don't mess around with the God of War 


"They fell into their food.  Repeatedly"


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Hasn't sabertooth lost his claws under low-ebb?



Not canon until someone else says it is.


----------



## Glued (Oct 28, 2009)

Awesome Amadeus Cho story.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't believe it, Cho and Pythagoras are so smart their hyper computer mind can create its own fantasy/reality dimensions. If Cho keeps getting smarter, he may even become a true reality warper.

Also there were some epic forshadowing. Athena is training Cho to take the place of Hercules.

There was also the talk of the son taking up the position of the father.

Hercules may take his father's place, just as Thor took up Odin's.

King Hercules. Is Herc mature enough to be a King?

Also Aunt May just introduced Hebe, Herc's wife, to Peter Parker for a date. I can't believe it, Peter Parker is going to be dating a Goddess. 

Plus Hebe is giving Ambrosia to Homeless bums. Food of the Gods, hahahahaha!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hiro Kala's book is getting canceled.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2009)

now for something awesome beyond mere human comprehension




*Spoiler*: _Assault on New Olympus #1 preview_


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 30, 2009)

What is spidey even going to do?  Herc could sit like 'the thinker' and just ponder.


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 30, 2009)

Reading that Ares preview was like watching Predator for the first time.


----------



## Slice (Oct 30, 2009)

Delta Shell said:


> Reading that Ares preview was like watching Predator for the first time.



"If it bleeds we can kill it" 

The movie scared the shit out of me when i was little.


And the "Incredible Amadeus Cho" issue was decent. I like how he "finished" off Pythagora also their "almost showdown" looked great on panel


----------



## Glued (Oct 31, 2009)

Cho actually grew up past his childish nature. He pwned Pythagoras.

To Agmaster: Spiderman is dating Herc's wife, Hebe. Why would Herc just sit and ponder. Imagine if you were Hercules and some mere mortal were dating your wife?

Spidey deserves an olympic level ass whoopin.



LIL_M0 said:


> Hiro Kala's book is getting canceled.



I can't believe it, Hiro was a God Complex done right. Conquering worlds making people's heads blow up just by thinking it. Smashing skulls on wall just for lulz. Manipulation the population.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 31, 2009)

Except that a) spiderman doesn't know she's married and b) Herc doesn't seem interested in Hebe, she's more like his stalker.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 31, 2009)

Anyone want to try playing Hypermind roulette with me?


----------



## Glued (Oct 31, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Except that a) spiderman doesn't know she's married and b) Herc doesn't seem interested in Hebe, she's more like his stalker.



He's trespassing in Herc's yard, the mortal needs to know his place.



> Anyone want to try playing Hypermind roulette with me?



I'm doomed.


----------



## Slice (Nov 1, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> He's trespassing in Herc's yard, the mortal needs to know his place.



Nah, Herc recently got some private time with the dark elf queen and Namora. Why would he care who is dating Hebe?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 1, 2009)

Slice said:


> Nah, Herc recently got some private time with the dark elf queen and Namora. Why would he care who is dating Hebe?



Don't forget Snowbird & She-hulk


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 1, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I think Van Lente is nearing the stage of someone I want to blow. God I was laughing so much at the latest Herc
> 
> WHEN YOU CAN SHAVE


Truer words were never spoken. "Sukkkapunch" as a sound effect? Thor's face as Herc gives him a fucking TITTY TWISTER? Thor CHEATING TO WIN? I was howling with laughter 2 pages in(Thor wishing Herc was actually wearing a thong when talking about when they first fought? Fucking GOLD!) and couldn't freakin' breathe by the end of the book. What a fucking comic...



> Don't forget Snowbird & She-hulk




Herc getting Jen in the sack was one of the one of the funniest things I'd read in a long while.


----------



## Glued (Nov 1, 2009)

I still want to know just one thing.

What is F.E.A.S.T. and why is Aunt May apart of it.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2009)

FEAST is an organization dedicated to the well being of the homeless.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 2, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> FEAST is an organization dedicated to the well being of the homeless.


Why am I caring about such mundanities in my comic books?  I mean, all I got from your post is Aunt May is even less relevant than I thought.  And they are trying to make her relevant in a way I don't think I could care less about.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2009)

FEAST is run by Mr. Negative's good side.  Mr. Negative being the kingpin of chinatown, and one of the most ruthless crimelords in NYC right now.  Negative's good side is the complete opposite, truly altruistic and compassionate.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 2, 2009)

Any guess on who Rulk might really be? is domino really dead and i thought she was on  Uncanny X men? so was deadpool? hmmm....


----------



## Slice (Nov 2, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Any guess on who Rulk might really be?.



So there really are people who still care? Wow... i thought that was a myth.



Shadow said:


> Is domino really dead and i thought she was on  Uncanny X men? so was deadpool? hmmm....



Are you serious? Domino going down to a Hulk is absolutely not possible.

Do it like me and pretend that the R-Hulk is an out of continuity book


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 2, 2009)

Slice said:


> So there really are people who still care? Wow... i thought that was a myth.


i just want to know for the lulz


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 2, 2009)

Slice said:


> Do it like me and *pretend *that the R-Hulk is an out of continuity book



Wait...it's not?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 3, 2009)

It hasn't done anything that contradicts what in other books, well nothing extremely major

It makes me wonder though, would low-ebb have used Elektra in the current arc if she wasn't revived at the end of Secret Invasion?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2009)

aw yeah, Mr. Lau be raining down divine justice on those puny X-Men 

also Herc vs Spidey was awesome


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 4, 2009)

you should probably read more carefully!


----------



## Castiel (Nov 18, 2009)

> *AVENGERS VS. ATLAS #2 (of 4)
> Written by JEFF PARKER
> Penciled by GABRIEL HARDMAN
> Cover by HUMBERTO RAMOS
> ...









> *INCREDIBLE HERCULES #141
> Written by GREG PAK & FRED VAN LENTE & JEFF PARKER
> Penciled by RODNEY BUCHEMI & TBD
> Cover by ALEX GARNER
> ...









> *HULK #20
> Written by JEPH LOEB
> Pencils & Cover by ED MCGUINNESS
> Variant Cover by ED MCGUINNESS & KAI SPANNUTH
> ...









> *INCREDIBLE HULK #607
> Written by GREG PAK & HARRISON WILCOX
> Penciled by PAUL PELLETIER & RYAN STEGMAN
> Cover by JOHN ROMITA JR.
> ...









> *FALL OF THE HULKS: RED HULK #2 (of 4)
> Written by JEFF PARKER
> Penciled by CARLOS RODRIGUEZ
> Cover by ED MCGUINNESS*
> ...









> *MARVEL BOY: THE URANIAN #2 (of 3)
> Written by JEFF PARKER
> Penciled by FELIX RUIZ
> Cover by MARKO DJURDJEVIC*
> ...


----------



## mow (Nov 18, 2009)

> JEPH LOEB and ED McGUINNESS keep bringing the pain


Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 18, 2009)

mow said:


> Truer words have never been spoken.





There is nothing about that Hulk 20 solicit that didn't enrage or confuse me


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 18, 2009)

mow said:


> Truer words have never been spoken.



There was that time at the end of Ultimatum #1, "NEXT: IT GETS WORSE!"



Chaos Ghost said:


> There is nothing about that Hulk 20 solicit that didn't enrage or confuse me



How surprising that Red Hulk is fighting yet another super team. I know this goes without saying, but I hate Loeb soooo so much.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Incredible Hercules #138 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Nov 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Dark Avengers: Ares #2 preview_


----------



## mow (Nov 21, 2009)

Ares is the avatar of badass.


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 21, 2009)

Lol Ares is awesome. This book is like watching Predator.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 21, 2009)

mow said:


> Ares is the avatar of badass.



Indeed. I just got around to reading ish one of this......can't until next week when I can purchase moar


----------



## Castiel (Nov 23, 2009)

Pak/Van Lente talk New Olympus


----------



## Gooba (Nov 23, 2009)

Herc and Ares are fucking awesome.  I'm glad to see the Greek Pantheon getting the respect it deserves.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 23, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Herc and Ares are fucking awesome.  I'm glad to see the Greek Pantheon getting the respect it deserves.



KROK!!!**


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 26, 2009)

Hera:*Eyes ambulance........sees names* IT'S A TRAP!!!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 26, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Herc and Ares are fucking awesome.  I'm glad to see the Greek Pantheon getting the respect it deserves.



Pak + Ares = win


----------



## Slice (Nov 28, 2009)

"Then make love to me like it's war!" 

Ares is one lucky sob... 


Also guys i have a confession to make. I thought (compared to the last 16 issues) the new Red Hulk book was rather good...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 28, 2009)

I still hate the character.

There's no point to him.


----------



## anubis7010 (Nov 28, 2009)

Slice said:


> "Then make love to me like it's war!"
> 
> Ares is one lucky sob...
> 
> ...



agree 100%. hopefully that will continue with fall of the hulks.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 28, 2009)

I honestly skimmed through all of the newest Red Hulk issue. What happened?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 28, 2009)

I think deviate just c-c-c-c-combo broke our page of awesome things


----------



## Deviate (Nov 28, 2009)

lol, I wasn't the first to bring up Red Hulk on this page.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 29, 2009)

You know, Deadpool when written by low-ebb actually made me wish he would shut up

Not sure if that's a insult or compliment though


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the desired effect isn't that Deadpool annoys the reader as much as the character.

So, insult of course. As though you'd have it any other way.


----------



## Slice (Nov 30, 2009)

I did not even know they were doing this 

but i do want! 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cf13JRZKspM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 30, 2009)

Poor Ares, so easily tricked by Aphro.  That bitch don't love you, mang.


----------



## mow (Nov 30, 2009)

In his defence you couldn't fault him for shagging a bird like that.

sex & war. heh.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 30, 2009)

Except......they're brother and sisters


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2009)

so are Zeus and Hera


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 30, 2009)

That's my point exactly

Damn greeks 

On a side note, Namor (again) was the only saving grace of X-Men vs AoA. That one single page was the only thing stopping it from being completely stupid.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 1, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Poor Ares, so easily tricked by Aphro.  That bitch don't love you, mang.



Would that really change your decision in that same situation?


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 1, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> On a side note, Namor (again) was the only saving grace of X-Men vs AoA. That one single page was the only thing stopping it from being completely stupid.



I think Fraction is onto something, making the core of his X-men team cyclops, emma, namor and magneto. Kind of the most badass line up ever.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 1, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I think Fraction is onto something, making the core of his X-men team cyclops, emma, namor and magneto. Kind of the most badass line up ever.



I wish he would use Xavier more. Xavier + Magneto working together would be interesting if they're being played as rivals and not at each other's throats. There's so much potential with him now that he only has fragments of his memory, but X is just being used as the good old arrogant jerk... I want more of the Xavier in X-Men Legacy.

EDIT: That said, you're right. Fraction's got a good line up.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2009)

Xavier, the mind wolverine... I like it


----------



## Taleran (Dec 3, 2009)

Alpha was good and it brought back one Hulk related supporting cast member not seen in QUITE a long time

EDIT: and they didn't drop the name but Red Hulk is The Hulk on Cosmic Ray Steroids and he was created by MODOK and the Leader


damn you Jeff Parker for making me care about Red Hulk, INTELLIGENCIA FOREVER!


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 3, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Would that really change your decision in that same situation?


I'm MORTAL my good man.  He's a god.  *course it wouldn't for me...*


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Except......they're brother and sisters



looked it up.  they aren't


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 3, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> looked it up.  they aren't



It depends on the origin you go by. She has 2.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 3, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Poor Ares, so easily tricked by Aphro.  That bitch don't love you, mang.


It wasn't a trick, she actually had sex with him, and he knowingly chose sex over going to fight.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> It depends on the origin you go by. She has 2.



I go with the one that has her coming out of the ocean in a clam, naked.


----------



## Slice (Dec 5, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I go with the one that has her coming out of the ocean in a clam, naked.



And what a good origin that is


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 5, 2009)

So i've just recently gotten into Incredible Herc, due to my interest initially being piqued by Amadeus, and i gotta say its one of the most fun books i've read in a while.

The amazon arc was pure gold. I can't picture Herc's "  " face without laughing, and going into the book i was hoping for some sort of falco pun, and i was not dissapointed. "She wanted to rock the Amadeus, but artume got her stab on..." His intros in general always made me lol, too bad they're gone.

And baby zeus is so lulzy "Ah. An insult. Can I kill him?"

As for Ares and Aphro, I can't blame him. And his face right after she says "make love to me like you were going to war" is priceless, I think she turned him on so much that his brain just shut down.

EDIT: Oh, and the sound effects are awesome


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 5, 2009)

10 years ago, if someone went up to you and said "Marvel's Hercules will have a GREAT on-going. . ."

Well, you all know how you'd react.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 5, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> 10 years ago, if someone went up to you and said "Marvel's Hercules will have a GREAT on-going. . ."
> 
> Well, you all know how you'd react.



True. 

Also, One of my friends and I often get into somewhat playful fights over some pretty mundane shit, and next time we throw down i am definitely saying "HAVE AT THEE!"

In fact, we should all make a pledge that next time any of us gets into a fight of any kind we say that. It really is one of the most epic pre-fight lines ever.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 5, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> 10 years ago, if someone went up to you and said "Marvel's Hercules will have a GREAT on-going. . ."
> 
> Well, you all know how you'd react.



same with Ghost Rider


----------



## Slice (Dec 5, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Also, One of my friends and I often get into somewhat playful fights over some pretty mundane shit, and next time we throw down i am definitely saying "HAVE AT THEE!"



Sounds like a good opportunity to add a classic "AND I SAY THEE NAY"


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 5, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> True.
> 
> Also, One of my friends and I often get into somewhat playful fights over some pretty mundane shit, and next time we throw down i am definitely saying "HAVE AT THEE!"
> 
> In fact, we should all make a pledge that next time any of us gets into a fight of any kind we say that. It really is one of the most epic pre-fight lines ever.



I allready do.

In fact, when I did baseball it's what I'dd always yell at the pitcher before trying to hit him in the balls. I mean, hit the ball.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 5, 2009)

btw





Agmaster said:


> I'm MORTAL my good man.  He's a god.  *course it wouldn't for me...*



greek gods are clearly the horniest gods in existence. i believe, in addition to the many animals zeus turned into to bang chicks, he also once did so as a cloud. and then there were all the times he turned into a normal person to have sex, or just had sex without changing shapes. 

which of course is why kid zeus in hercules hit on athena and all that stuff.


----------



## Deviate (Dec 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



​





> *HERCULES: FALL OF AN AVENGER #1 (of 2)
> Written by GREG PAK & FRED VAN LENTE
> Pencils & Cover by ARIEL OLIVETTI
> Agents of Atlas Back-up by JEFF PARKER & REILLY BROWN*
> ...


----------



## Gooba (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh       no.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 22, 2009)

This will be sad.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 22, 2009)

*WHHHYYYYYYYYY?!*


----------



## Taleran (Dec 22, 2009)

> end of an era and the beginning of something utterly unexpected for Hercules, the Lion of Olympus



Herc in tromping around in the realm of Hades, will be fun


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2009)

JRJR is a terrible artist. He's gonna make me dislike Incredible Hulk again.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2009)

Look at this (expletive deleted)!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 22, 2009)

Deviate said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


LIL_M0 said:


> JRJR is a terrible artist. He's gonna make me dislike Incredible Hulk again.



Why did you start liking it again?


----------



## Taleran (Dec 22, 2009)

because it has been an awesome read since Banner took it over again 

and what is wrong with that cover M0?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2009)

> Chaos Ghost said:
> 
> 
> > Why did you start liking it again?
> ...


This. 


> and what is wrong with that cover M0?


This is you trolling me for lulz, right? It has to be.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 23, 2009)

No nothing looks overtly wrong with it


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 23, 2009)

It's everything there is to hate about JRJR, and nothing to love. 

Look at spider-man's hand, jesus christ!


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 23, 2009)

well, I can't imagine anything that would force them to that position, and what the hell is holding Sakaar's wristplate together, but pther than that, it seems fine


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 23, 2009)

The only thing wrong with it is that they can run on water. 

Apparently they've been practicing some chakra control lately


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 23, 2009)

Banner has a forcefield, Wolverine has allways been Jesus and Sakaa'rs being pulled up by spiderman, who seemingly not even turning to satan can bring down


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 23, 2009)

You canNOT seriously expect spidey to be acting mopey after all this time?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 23, 2009)

He's not acting mopey because he doesn't know about OMD


----------



## Slice (Dec 24, 2009)

Delphyne 

I am not pleased. 


But somehow she now looks like JLU Hawkgirl


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 25, 2009)

Gamma: surprisingly not horrible. I didn't hate Loeb for the first time in forever. Also, the theory that Talbot is red hulk just gained some serious credibility. Still a mystery to me why either Thundra or Savage She-Hulk would ever work with the bad guys, and now apparently Red Hulk has betrayed the group that we never knew he was working for in the first place, and we have no idea why... but still, not ultimatum horrible.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 25, 2009)

Slice said:


> Delphyne
> 
> I am not pleased.
> 
> ...



I'm very pleased.

I hate snakes, so now she's awesome and shit. And Athena, well, she was kinda there. No big loss.


----------



## Slice (Dec 25, 2009)

Normally i'm not a big fan of snakes but man they were attached to a hot gorgon Amazon queen. Thats one hell of a reason to like em


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 25, 2009)

wow athena, you didn't see _that_ coming?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 19, 2010)

What in the world is going to happen next?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 19, 2010)

I bet that universe's Hulk is a stick guy.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 19, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I bet that universe's Hulk is a stick guy.



Or a midget.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Juggernaut said:


> What in the world is going to happen next?



What's H.O.H? Hoes Of HAMMER? 

Nah, couldn't be. I don't see Ms Hand.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 19, 2010)

Home/House of Hulks.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2010)

And of course Deadpool is in it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> And of course Deadpool is in it.



Of course, he's the Wolverine of 2010!


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm a huge Deadpool fan, but even I gotta say they need to chill out putting him everywhere.  I'd like to see him in more mercenary type stories where the peeps hes going after aren't big time heroes that fly, shoot energy beams, or throw buildings.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 20, 2010)

New Herc was awesome. I love how fun this book is.

Herc: Whoa. So.. you-?

Cho: Yea. And you...

Heph: Frickin' Heroes..KILL THEM


----------



## Glued (Jan 24, 2010)

I have to say, Hephaestus is pretty stupid. I mean really stupid.

Why use the real Athena to make a gold automaton, you're the freaking God of Smiths, you can make an exact gold replica of Athena if you wanted to with just your skills.

Secondly why give the heroes a button to escape when you could have just flooded the room with gas and killed them both.

When Hera dropped him, he must have also damaged his head.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 24, 2010)

Hera didn't drop him, Zeus chucked him clear across the horizon.


----------



## Slice (Jan 24, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Secondly why give the heroes a button to escape when you could have just flooded the room with gas and killed them both.



Classic deathtrap, i loved it


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 24, 2010)

I surprised Hera accepted Zeus back so willingly.

Then again, who knows. . . maybe Hera's a p*d*p****.


----------



## Glued (Jan 24, 2010)

Zeus will grow up soon enough, he's a God.



Slice said:


> Classic deathtrap, i loved it



Classic deathtraps usually have heroes chained up or stuck to a conveyor belt. Heph actually gave both Herc and cho an escape button.



Kilowog said:


> Hera didn't drop him, Zeus chucked him clear across the horizon.



Maybe not in the mythos, but she did in the comic.

"Mother Hera so despised my appearance that within minutes f my birth, she cast me from Mount Olympus. 

I mean, literally."

There is a picture f Hera dropping baby Heph.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 25, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I surprised Hera accepted Zeus back so willingly.
> 
> Then again, who knows. . . maybe Hera's a p*d*p****.



zeus cheated on her about 100 times and she never took it out on him, just his illegitimate kids


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I surprised Hera accepted Zeus back so willingly.
> 
> Then again, who knows. . . maybe Hera's a p*d*p****.



Herc has a bottle of the same water from the Lethe River



it's call Chekov's Gun people.


----------



## Glued (Jan 25, 2010)

Typhon blew her head off. Nice.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 25, 2010)

. . . I still stand by my suspicions of pedophilia.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]fCl8rk3unww[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]pD0m-vfhHI4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Glued (Jan 26, 2010)

Disney they really kiddified the greek mythos, *Facepalm*


----------



## Shadow (Jan 28, 2010)

Jesus how many kids does Hulk have out there.  Skaar, Son of Hulk and now the new Savage She Hulk.  Shit


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 29, 2010)

He has a son.

Should age the character.

*wink*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 29, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Jesus how many kids does Hulk have out there.  Skaar, Son of Hulk and now the new Savage She Hulk.  Shit



I recently read Hulk Family: Green Genes and the Scorpion may also be Hulk's (or Banner's) child.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 30, 2010)

So I guess the Intelligencia (or whatever) plan on taking out all eight of  Marvel's "smartest people" in order to... defeat the Hulk and take over Doom's library, that he took from them?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 30, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> I recently read Hulk Family: Green Genes and the Scorpion may also be Hulk's (or Banner's) child.



Banner gets around


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 30, 2010)

Nerds gets everything, man.

Look at Peter.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 31, 2010)

just caught up with the hulk books, definitely kind of excited for them now.  Now that Pak and Parker are around to pick up Loeb's slack everything has become much more streamlined and dare I say it, cool.


Parker is bringing his A game.  Alpha was spectacular, and the first issue of Rulk was darn good.

 Banner vs Dr. Doom had me 

and Loeb has gone from "unfuckingreadable" to "partially readable".  Gamma and the Samson issue weren't horrific.

Also liked how they're incorporating Jack Kirby's old Hulk robot from Eternals into this.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah. Fall of the Hulks has looking forward to World War Hulks.


----------



## Glued (Jan 31, 2010)

Blondie said:


> He has a son.
> 
> Should age the character.
> 
> *wink*



He has two sons, and a daughter, possibly two daughters if Scorpion is his.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> He has two sons, and a daughter, possibly two daughters if Scorpion is his.



Exacta!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 31, 2010)

Incredible Hulk sucks and Pak can go suck a fat one


----------



## Castiel (Jan 31, 2010)

So it looks like in iHulk they're going after Pym and Cho, and in Hulk they're after Beast and T'Challa.

That leaves ... Tony Stark?  He should be all better since FotHs is obviously post Siege, guess it all depends on how much of his intelligence he even kept after Disassembled...

I wonder if Intelligencia even knows about Valeria?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 31, 2010)

> FotHs is obviously post Siege


I think FotH is pre-Seige.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 31, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> So I guess the Intelligencia (or whatever) plan on taking out all eight of  Marvel's "smartest people" in order to... defeat the Hulk and take over Doom's library, that he took from them?


I think it's something much bigger since Intelligencia already took out Doom and their plan barely just started.


LIL_M0 said:


> I think FotH is pre-Seige.



Gamma had Bucky in public investigating Ross' murder, and at the funeral.  If it were pre-Siege Osborn would have at least been mentioned if not been at the site personally or be giving one of the eulogies.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 31, 2010)

I though after Rebonr, for some unexplained reason, Fury said that Bucky was public (and I assume, untouchable). Maybe "Two Americas" is post Siege too.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 31, 2010)

Speaking of Reborn and Osborn. That was a pretty fail ass plan of Osborn to try to have Steve Rogers on his team. He woul;d've been better off going for crazy 1950's Steve.

But they already used him as a plot device, so I guess that would've been pretty boring as a retread plot.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 31, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> I though after Rebonr, for some unexplained reason, Fury said that Bucky was public (and I assume, untouchable). Maybe *"Two Americas" is post Siege too.*


That's my assumption since Obama said he was only going to be able to give Steve a free pass, once Osborn is out I think everything's moot.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 31, 2010)

Makes sense.


----------



## Es (Feb 1, 2010)

Has anybody read Fall of the Hulks Red Hulk #1? Parker was exellent in this issue.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2010)

Parker/Pak/Loeb group interview












also





*Spoiler*: _Hulk #20 preview_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 9, 2010)

So it's not after Siege or what since Stark is still a vegetable here


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2010)

MODOK didn't say vegetable, he said mentally disabled, which he is compared to them.  Doctor Strange making him not be afraid of crazy rape monster robots in his brain isn't going to make him a genius again, unless Fraction goes with the whole "it's magic fucker" route.


Or you know, it's Loeb.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 9, 2010)

You just defended Marvel again?

Are you sure you're not some secret rep they have here to simply try and counter me?


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 9, 2010)

Man, Ed draws the Hulks too large.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2010)

I defendmy own bullshit theories, not any one company.  Except DC


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2010)

*Incredible Hercules* is cancelled.  To be replaced by *Prince of Power*, to be written by Pak and Van Lente.


oh and Agents of Atlas is getting another ongoing.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 11, 2010)

Typical Marvel style

Just another reason to give a 'Amazing *FIRST* issue' every once in a while


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 11, 2010)

DUDE. WHAT THE FUCK 

DON'T FUCKING START A SENTENCE LIKE THAT, I SHAT MY PANTS


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Typical Marvel style
> 
> Just another reason to give a 'Amazing *FIRST* issue' every once in a while



I guess they figure they have to make up for the fact that iHerc never had a #1


----------



## shit (Feb 11, 2010)

Reed, Doom, Stark, Cho, Pym, Banner.... who're the other two? MODOK and leedir?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 11, 2010)

The Steins maybe? The X-Club is probably a more proeminent group. you know the "The math for this dosen't even exist. Give me an hour"


----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2010)

T'Challa and Beast.

Yeah, I know.  Apparently villains don't count since Doom wasn't initially on the list.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 12, 2010)

> IGN Comics: Athena is out of the game. Zeus is still in the body of a child. Hera has seemingly been killed, and Herc is next on the chopping block. All this, and Ares just got ripped to shreds in Siege. The Olympian family is looking rather diminished these days. Will we see others rise up to fill the void alongside Cho?


----------



## Glued (Feb 12, 2010)

It is Herc's destiny to take his father's place. Herc may die, but I have no doubt that shall return.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Incredible Hulk #607 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Incredible Hercules #141 preview_ 



















*GREATEST. RECAP. PAGE. EVER.*


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2010)

Greatest greek book mythology ever

And I've read all of them


----------



## Glued (Feb 12, 2010)

Zeus is dead, the power should have gone to herc or Ares. Of all people it goes to ATHENA!


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2010)

Also, new second favorite sfx


PARTHENOOOOOOM


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Zeus is dead, the power should have gone to herc or Ares. Of all people it goes to ATHENA!



Ares is dead right now. Aparently, he went from plowing Aphordite straight to asgard


----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Greatest greek book mythology ever
> 
> And I've read all of them


At this point I agree, only thing DC's Greek have over Marvel is Athena and Ares.  Athena for actually being cool, and Ares is totally wicked awesome for different reasons.

Too bad Simone messed both characters up.



Ben Grimm said:


> Zeus is dead, the power should have gone to herc or Ares. Of all people it goes to ATHENA!



Athena is the first born of Zeus.  All prophecies have her succeeding him.


----------



## shit (Feb 12, 2010)

punching through dimensions
kayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Gooba (Feb 12, 2010)

"Ares hits Wonder Man with a cinder block"

Still probably my favorite page in all of Comics.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 12, 2010)

Gooba said:


> "Ares hits Wonder Man with a cinder block"
> 
> Still probably my favorite page in all of Comics.


"Blows from an unseen assailant fell Wonderman."
:rofl


----------



## Gooba (Feb 12, 2010)

VROOOOOOOOOM! *God of War in a pink Cadillac*


----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2010)

"For those of you who are still wondering, Herc is not an Eternal"


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 12, 2010)

As much as I find Pak's Hulk book so droll, he totally redeems himself with Herc

Though we must thank Vente for some of it though


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 12, 2010)

Gooba said:


> VROOOOOOOOOM! *God of War in a pink Cadillac*



*remembers Siege*

*is sad*


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2010)

Blondie said:


> *remembers Siege*
> 
> *is sad*



How can the God of War die. In the middle of a war?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 12, 2010)

HA HA.

Good one.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2010)

I mean it. Shouldn't he be like "Bitch, this is ma place of power."
He should be mightier than Thor, and we all know, Siege ends in Sentry Vs Thor


----------



## Glued (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow, I can't believe it, Hank Pym can actually be badass


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2010)

Slott (I think it's slott) has done the only possible thing to try and redeem pym. Which was to stop trying.


----------



## Glued (Feb 13, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> At this point I agree, only thing DC's Greek have over Marvel is Athena and Ares.  Athena for actually being cool, and Ares is totally wicked awesome for different reasons.
> 
> Too bad Simone messed both characters



I thought people loved Gail's Wonder Woman, what did she do to Ares and Athena?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 13, 2010)

Hank pym has always been bad ass


----------



## Castiel (Feb 14, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> I thought people loved Gail's Wonder Woman, what did she do to Ares and Athena?


Like it, people LOVED Rucka's run.

To sum it up, in DC Ares and Athena basically took control of the entire Greek Pantheon.

Athena stood up to Zeus and essentially took control of Olympus from him toppling him from power.  She was a very strong willed and powerful godess.  In Simone' run she essentially got so sad by the fate of the Amazons she fell into a coma and more or less died.  Zeus is in control again.


DC's Ares is one of the greatest villains in comicdom, the king of manipulation in a way that would put Loki to shame.  He manipulated the events that led to Zeus' removal of power, killed Hades and took on all the power of the Underworld for himself becoming the God of Conflict and Death.  He also perfectly engineered and nudged the plans of all of WW's villains in one big interwoven plan of revenge that could never be 100% proven was done by him.  He's the most powerful Greek God but doesn't abuse the power because he knows destroying mankind would be the end of the gods.  Also he was just a delightfully smug bastard.

in Simone's run he stepped into the field himself, had some evil amazons and made a mud creature to fight WW.  Tried to blow up the world with Nukes, and then WW killed him by smashing his head in with an axe, a regular axe and he was wearing his ceremonial helmet.  He's now a ghost or something and actually back to being a manipulator though.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 14, 2010)

^ sounds Like Marvel Ares would be disgusted with his DC counter part and his uses of womanly things such as "Plans and Logic"


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't know about putting loki to shame. That guy is a hell of a speed chess master.


----------



## shit (Feb 14, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> In Simone' run she essentially got so sad by the fate of the Amazons she fell into a coma and more or less died.  Zeus is in control again.



fail



> He manipulated the events that led to Zeus' removal of power, killed Hades and took on all the power of the Underworld for himself becoming the God of Conflict and Death.



win


----------



## Gooba (Feb 14, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Like it, people LOVED Rucka's run.
> 
> To sum it up, in DC Ares and Athena basically took control of the entire Greek Pantheon.
> 
> ...


Um, have a bibliography for those runs?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 14, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Um, have a bibliography for those runs?


*Rucka:* 
How about this one?
Read it all. 

*Simone:* 
How about this one?
Ares dies during the last book of this arc. I think Athena become emo here as well.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 14, 2010)

Not to say Simone is a terrible writer, I mean she gave us the nonstop awesome that is the Secret Six and can certainly write.   She just kind of fails at telling big epic stories

Her WW run has been much better when it's more humor based and less "epic" like when he went to hollywood with her albino gorillas and to watch the filming of a WW movie, or joining a superhero fight club with Black Canary and dressing up like a Blaziken.  and the current arc _looks_ promising at least.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 14, 2010)

Rise of the Olympian (which is the WW only thing of hers I've read, I think) was the opposite of awesome.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 14, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Zeus is dead, the power should have gone to herc or Ares. Of all people it goes to ATHENA!



That makes plenty of sense, Athena was born in such a weird way (out of his head) because he tried to prevent her birth by eating her mother. He did _that_ for the same reason Kronos ate his kids (Zeus, Poseidon, Hades), Athena was destined to be greater than Zeus and overthrow him.

Which of course is where Rucka got the idea for that to happen in his Wonder Woman arc.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 14, 2010)

Marvel's Greek pantheon > DC's Greek pantheon

who else agrees?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Marvel's Greek pantheon > DC's Greek pantheon
> 
> who else agrees?



Me.

However, i can't really give an unbiased call, since most of DC's greek pantheon is in the WWverse, whose books i haven't read much of.

DC Ares is incredibly awesome though, equally awesome to marvel Ares, but in different ways.

But mainly i just like the humorous angle Marvel takes when dealing with the greek pantheon. Hercules, Phobos, and Kid Zeus are good examples of this.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> ^ sounds Like Marvel Ares would be disgusted with his DC counter part and his uses of womanly things such as "Plans and Logic"



They take two vastly different approaches to the concept of war.  DC Ares embodies the entire concept of War, which includes all the emotions that occur in war and the mistrust and hatred that causes men to commit violence.



Zen-aku said:


> Marvel's Greek pantheon > DC's Greek pantheon
> 
> who else agrees?



Overall yes, but mainly because Marvel expands on most of the pantheon, DC pretty much focused on Ares, everyone else was an afterthought.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 14, 2010)

Well, Marvel did have Incredible Hercules, Ares, and Agents of Atlas running on three difrent ocasions.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 14, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> They take two vastly different approaches to the concept of war.  DC Ares embodies the entire concept of War, which includes all the emotions that occur in war and the mistrust and hatred that causes men to commit violence.


then what dose athena do?


----------



## Gooba (Feb 15, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> They take two vastly different approaches to the concept of war.  DC Ares embodies the entire concept of War, which includes all the emotions that occur in war and the mistrust and hatred that causes men to commit violence.


I think that Marvel's is more accurate to Greek Mythology.  I like Wikipedia's wording





> Though often referred to as the Olympian god of warfare, he is more accurately the god of bloodlust, or slaughter personified


A lot of the emotional stuff is Athena's realm.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 15, 2010)

Egghead: Dr Doom, I only agreed to this because I consider you the only scientist more clever than I.
Doom: Reed Richards
Egghead: Well, yes
Doom:Henry McCoy
Egghead: Okay 
Doom: Then the mad thinker 
Egghead: Allright allright 
Doom: Okay guys, Egghad has the power to shrink people with pym particle generator... developed by ant-man


(later that episode)
Iron Man: You will stomp nothing wolverine, there's a fractal in there. You wanna end up with claws made of rubber or bone?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 15, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Egghead: Dr Doom, I only agreed to this because I consider you the only scientist more clever than I.
> Doom: Reed Richards
> Egghead: Well, yes
> Doom:Henry McCoy
> ...


That was good ep, actually had a likeable Pym


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 15, 2010)

I couldn't see the last seven minutes


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2010)

Gooba said:


> I think that Marvel's is more accurate to Greek Mythology.  I like Wikipedia's wordingA lot of the emotional stuff is Athena's realm.





Only explanation I can have is

1). we never see ancient times Ares, the moment we see for the first time he's had over 2000 years to evolve his outlook on the universe and humanity as a whole.  Like I said by the end he ended up declaring himself the god of _conflict_ since not that many people embraced or prayed for war or blood.

2). Marston was a psychologist who was too busy having a BDSM threeway with his wife and girlfriend.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2010)

> *ATLAS #1
> Written by JEFF PARKER
> Penciled by GABRIEL HARDMAN & CHRIS SAMNEE
> Cover by TERRY DODSON
> ...









> *HEROIC AGE: PRINCE OF POWER #1 (of 4)
> Written by GREG PAK & FRED VAN LENTE
> Penciled by REILLY BROWN
> Cover by HUMBERTO RAMOS
> ...









> *HULK #22
> Written by JEPH LOEB
> Pencils & Cover by ED MCGUINNESS
> Variant Cover by TBD*
> ...









> *INCREDIBLE HULK #609
> Written by GREG PAK
> Penciled by PAUL PELLETIER
> Cover by JOHN ROMITA JR.
> ...









> *FALL OF THE HULKS: THE SAVAGE SHE-HULKS #3 (OF 3)
> Written by JEFF PARKER
> Penciled by SALVA ESPIN
> Cover by J. SCOTT CAMPBELL
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 16, 2010)

So I guess something happens at the end of Fall of Hulks that transforms everyone in the ENTIRE WORLD into Hulk-like creatures... Kinda want.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh lawdy lawd, Ramos is back.


RAMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Oh lawdy lawd, Ramos is back.
> 
> 
> RAMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS



Ramos = Massive Win


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 16, 2010)

Not well over half the time. Looks like I'm reading grafitis.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2010)

Ramos is only doing covers


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 16, 2010)

I believe it's what they call "Xeque Mate" :ho


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 17, 2010)

You know, with Herc and Ares both dead now, does anyone else besides me want to see a Herc-and-Ares -in-the-afterlife book/mini? I would love to see a bad cop/horny cop buddy book with 'em.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 17, 2010)

they'dd probably just hammer each other to death


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2010)

iHerc: ATHENA YOU CUNT 

Hulk: Alright, not as good as last issue.

iHulk: See above.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 17, 2010)

"Athena you cunt!" and then an agry red  face is gonna be my battlecry for the week


----------



## Castiel (Feb 18, 2010)

Avengers vs Atlas:


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 19, 2010)

So i just read Iherc....damn that series was great [Athena You cunt ]


My only concern is if Cho can hold his own book?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 19, 2010)

ATHENA YOU CUNT


----------



## Gooba (Feb 19, 2010)

ATHENA YOU CUNT 

God damn Herc was an entertaining character, damn it.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 19, 2010)

another Pak/Parker/Loeb interview


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 19, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> You know, with Herc and Ares both dead now, does anyone else besides me want to see a Herc-and-Ares -in-the-afterlife book/mini? I would love to see a bad cop/horny cop buddy book with 'em.



This would be awesome.

Then by the time marvel's next huge epic universe at stake event (a year? less) comes around herc and ares can make the most epic of comebacks into the living marvel U.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 19, 2010)

Herc has died before.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 19, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Herc has died before.



Hasn't everybody?

He'll probably gone for about a year at most, depending on the new prince of power book could be even sooner.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 19, 2010)

is anyone else reading Avenger vs Atlas?  The mini is essentially one long fight scene with a semblance of plot. and it kind of works.

also lava men.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 19, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Hasn't everybody?
> 
> He'll probably gone for about a year at most, depending on the new prince of power book could be even sooner.


Well, he did it about 3000 years before Marvel comics even existed.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes, which cause him to became a God, since he was half mortal-ish.


I'm not sure he still has that perk since he walked away from the olimpus


----------



## Gooba (Feb 19, 2010)

Hulk, Incredible Hulk, and Incredible Herc all came out this week.  I'm pretty sure they are all supposed to be the same book.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 19, 2010)

So, Hulk happens at the exact same time has iHulk and a little while after iHerc


----------



## NarutoWinsByDefault (Feb 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did anyone else see the HoH spoiler, about Hulked out heroes, are we gonna have like hulk spiderman and hulk storm just running around lol Anyway i think that is the new Marvel flavor of the month


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 19, 2010)

No shit.


Anywho, I'm not sure I'm comfortable with T'Chala being one of the Eight.
What are his massive engeneering feats that put him next to say, McCoy, ho was suposed to be just a doctor?


Most of the X-Club is about as smart as him. Jew guy is probably smarter


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 19, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> No shit.
> 
> 
> Anywho, I'm not sure I'm comfortable with T'Chala being one of the Eight.
> What are his massive engeneering feats that put him next to say, McCoy, ho was suposed to be just a doctor?


Why not? He was one of the Illuminati... for about 10 seconds.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes, Namor the mastermind


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 19, 2010)

Who has that endangered species page where Hank consults with the people he considers the smartest in the world, heroes and villans alike?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 19, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Yes, Namor the mastermind



Meaning: T'Challa was smart enough to get while the getting was good.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 19, 2010)

There we go





> Beast plans to find a way to reverse M-Day. After he was unable to attain a solution with the help of Reed Richards, Henry Pym, and Tony Stark, he offers to "sell his soul" to nine of the world's most dangerous supervillain geniuses (Pandemic, M.O.D.O.K., Spiral and Mojo, Sugar Man, Mister Sinister, the High Evolutionary, Arnim Zola, and Doctor Doom), along with Kavita Rao, in exchange for their assistance. Rebuffed by most, Hank travels to Transia in search of the High Evolutionary, whose cryptic comments aroused Beast's curiosity. Scaling Mount Wundagore, he and his group of travelers are confronted by the Knights of Wundagore. The High Evolutionary briefly entertains Hank's pleas and discusses the possibility that science cannot undo something that magic ultimately caused, but seems ultimately uninterested in helping and turns out to not even be there in person. *He does, however, hint that Hank is not the first person to travel to Wundagore looking for a solution to the M-Day problem, nor the first to be dissatisfied with his answers.*



Sure, Banner wasn't on planet, but that's alot of people in front of T'Chala.
Also, bolded part makes me go , Magneto


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 19, 2010)

Genius and madness often go hand-in-hand. So Mags, Red Skull, Doom...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 19, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> ATHENA YOU CUNT



*ATHENA!

YOU CUNT!!!*


----------



## Gooba (Feb 19, 2010)

I need to play God of War 2 again just so I can kill her.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 20, 2010)

Cho better beat Athena to death with the Mace.


----------



## Es (Feb 20, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Cho better beat Athena to death with the Mace.



Damn spoilers, I only got to get the third issue, it was the only one at the store, man ain't this a bitch.


----------



## Es (Feb 25, 2010)

FALL OF THE HULKS: THE SAVAGE SHE-HULKS #1 preview.


----------



## shit (Feb 25, 2010)

list of hulks I wanna see die in this coming event: all red and she and savage hulks


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 25, 2010)

wow....i like banner and skaar and the villains but fuck this event.

edit; villains that don't have red in their name


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2010)

I hate modok. what a horrible villan


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 26, 2010)

Big head shows how evil he is.


----------



## Es (Feb 26, 2010)

He did turn Betty into Harpy...


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 28, 2010)

Holy shit, Athena! And Hercules... he's been wiped from existence with the Continuum world. Bloody hell.


----------



## Slice (Feb 28, 2010)

Amadeus finding out Athena is responsible.

Team up with Delphyne and another yet to be named character (from the greek Mythology, not someone like Spiderwolverpool) to go out kick ass and get Herc back.

This, i do want


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 28, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> Holy shit, Athena! And Hercules... he's been wiped from existence with the Continuum world. Bloody hell.



I think the words you're looking for is "cunt" and "you"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 28, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> Holy shit, Athena!



*THAT CUNT!*


----------



## shit (Feb 28, 2010)

Slice said:


> Amadeus finding out Athena is responsible.
> 
> Team up with Delphyne and another yet to be named character (from the greek Mythology, not someone like Spiderwolverpool) to go out kick ass and get Herc back.
> 
> This, i do want



The fanboy in me still wants it to be Spiderwolverpool.


----------



## icemaster143 (Feb 28, 2010)

I figure we will get an event to re-establish the greek gods. If we do the better bring herc back for it.

I mean All this came about because some great darkness is coming and we have yet to see that Japanese God of evil make his play yet.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 28, 2010)

Wanna know what makes it worse?
She's the only God of war now


----------



## Slice (Feb 28, 2010)

Please dont remind me


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 28, 2010)

Am I the only person that didn't care that Herc 'died'?


----------



## Gooba (Feb 28, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Am I the only person that didn't care that Herc 'died'?


What is wrong with you?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 28, 2010)

Because this is Marvel?

You know, where everyone will come back to life again?

I touch myself at night


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 28, 2010)

It took the destruction of an entire universe to kill Hercules.

It would be badass. . . if it wasn't for *THAT CUNT*!


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 28, 2010)

That's how a god dies.


Fucking Taskmaster


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 28, 2010)

So the Greek Pantheon needs a new God of War(2 of them, maybe?) and a new God of Death. You think Marvel will give the titles to new unknowns or to existing character?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh my, yes. The only one of the three brothers left is poseidon, and he's not up for it.


Sheesh, Athena gets all of Zeus, Hera and Ares's powers

What. A. Cunt.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2010)

Slice said:


> Amadeus finding out Athena is responsible.
> 
> Team up with Delphyne and another yet to be named character (from the greek Mythology, not someone like Spiderwolverpool) to go out kick ass and get Herc back.
> 
> This, i do want



Hell yea. But I kinda want delphyne to be re-gorgonized. 

I really don't think amadeus could carry his own book, he needs herc.

I mean don't get me wrong I love the kid, but what's butch cassidy without sundance?



Banhammer said:


> Wanna know what makes it worse?
> She's the only God of war now



Only until Phobos takes his rightful place as god of fear AND war 

Oh...and: ATHENA! YOU CUNT!


----------



## Gooba (Feb 28, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Because this is Marvel?
> 
> You know, where everyone will come back to life again?
> 
> I touch myself at night


Yea, deaths in DC are so much more permanent, right Jason Todd, Superman, and Flash(s)?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 28, 2010)

lol at you insinuating that olpp is a DC fanboy.

YOU'VE read more DC this year than olpp has in his life


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 28, 2010)

lol i touch myself at night

I'd probably be more affected by it if:
1. It wasn't implied heavily at the end of Sacred Invasion that Athena wasn't completely on the level
2. we didn't already know that Herc was going to bite the bullet before hand
3. the last few issues weren't so badly written


----------



## Castiel (Mar 1, 2010)

Even though we know Herc isn't gonna be dead forever, he himself is gone from Pak/Van Lente's story.  Even if he does show up for the grand finale, iHerc the book is gone


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 1, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> lol i touch myself at night
> 
> I'd probably be more affected by it if:
> 1. It wasn't implied heavily at the end of Sacred Invasion that Athena wasn't completely on the level
> ...



4. It wasn't for a good cause. I can't stay all that mad at Athena when I know that whatever is coming ahead(Mikaboshi's return, most likely) would probably annihilate existence if Hercules was in charge.

Why did she have to wipe him out of existence though?  Killing him and sending him to Hades should have sufficed.


----------



## Glued (Mar 1, 2010)

Athena, hmph... she called herself a mother. She manipulated Hercules like a pawn, same as she did Pythagoras Dupree and Amadeus Cho. She honestly believes that just because she arranged for Hercules's birth, and pulled the strings of his fate that she has the right to call herself a mother.



Gooba said:


> Yea, deaths in DC are so much more permanent, right Jason Todd, Superman, and Flash(s)?



Only person that stays dead in comics is Uncle Ben


----------



## Glued (Mar 1, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> 4. It wasn't for a good cause. I can't stay all that mad at Athena when I know that whatever is coming ahead(Mikaboshi's return, most likely) would probably annihilate existence if Hercules was in charge.
> 
> Why did she have to wipe him out of existence though?  Killing him and sending him to Hades should have sufficed.




Yes, and Hades nor Thanatos wouldn't know the truth?

Akainu had to make sure that Hercules was wiped out of existence to keep her secret.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 1, 2010)

Slice said:


> Amadeus finding out Athena is responsible.
> 
> Team up with Delphyne and another yet to be named character (from the greek Mythology, not someone like Spiderwolverpool) to go out kick ass and get Herc back.
> 
> This, i do want


Agreed


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh she's a cunt, specially because she's pretty much Hercule's mother.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 1, 2010)

So is this "ATHENA! YOU CUNT!" thing just here? Because that'd be so awesome if it was widespread enough to actually make it into the comic.

"ATHENA! YOU &%$#!"


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 1, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Athena, hmph... she called herself a mother. She manipulated Hercules like a pawn, same as she did Pythagoras Dupree and Amadeus Cho. She honestly believes that just because she arranged for Hercules's birth, and pulled the strings of his fate that she has the right to call herself a mother.
> 
> *Only person that stays dead in comics is Uncle Ben*



He was 'revived' of sorts in Friendly Neighboorhood Spider-man,


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 1, 2010)

alternate dimension. Never met any of the characters and got promptly killed soon after


----------



## Glued (Mar 2, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Oh she's a cunt, specially because she's pretty much Hercule's mother.



"I had a mother 3000 years ago, her name was Alcamene." -Hercules.

Mothers love their sons and try to protect them. Athena had Zeus fuck a mortal so that the Giants would beat them. Athena used Herc like a pawn in her machinations.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 2, 2010)

But you must forgive her because she fits that breastplate most pleasingly


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 2, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> "I had a mother 3000 years ago, her name was Alcamene." -Hercules.
> 
> Mothers love their sons and try to protect them. Athena had Zeus fuck a mortal so that the Giants would beat them. Athena used Herc like a pawn in her machinations.


Just because she used him, dosen't mean she didn't love him.
And I can see how the godess of wisdom's psichopathic graps on strategy and and planing, and her root of war can overcame a motherly instinct torwards a child that is not hers.
Sometimes, your sense of duty cames before everything. Even your own kin.

With that said, she's still the *CUNT* of the decade.




omg laser pew pew! said:


> But you must forgive her because she fits that breastplate most pleasingly



and that. Sooo much that.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 2, 2010)

But still a *CUNT*.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 3, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> "I had a mother 3000 years ago, her name was Alcamene." -Hercules.
> 
> Mothers love their sons and try to protect them. Athena had Zeus fuck a mortal so that the Giants would beat them. Athena used Herc like a pawn in her machinations.



She can still legitimately love him like a mom does, she just sucks at being a mom.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes. As big fucking cunts usually do..


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 4, 2010)

If Athena was a tranny, what would we have said instead?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 4, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> But you must forgive her because she fits that breastplate most pleasingly



The wickedest queens are always the comeliest.

So what exactly happened to kid zeus?

I miss him. I'd love to see the adventures of Kid Zeus and Amadeus Cho.

He just has so many great quotes.

"I just found out I control the weather...which is AWESOME."


----------



## icemaster143 (Mar 5, 2010)

Did they ever explain how Typhon got loose from Herra's binds in the first place or how he got Athena's armor? 

I can't seem to remember.


----------



## Es (Mar 5, 2010)

I just got the issue from my late ass comic store, Herc! 
Also what's with all the negativity directed towards FOTH? It kinda gives me the same vibe Hulk Ground Zero gave me when I read it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 6, 2010)

Anyone here hope for an Omnibus?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 7, 2010)

I think they lost the Aegis fighting the Dark Avengers.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 7, 2010)

Gundam Guy said:


> I just got the issue from my late ass comic store, Herc!
> Also what's with all the negativity directed towards FOTH? It kinda gives me the same vibe Hulk Ground Zero gave me when I read it.



Loeb's a bad writer and the premise of the upcoming WWHs looks retarded.


----------



## Glued (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Slice (Mar 7, 2010)

Looking at this picture you can actually feel how your brain cells self destruct


----------



## Es (Mar 7, 2010)

I know more than anyone, the Defenders arc was  traumatic for me, I too went "Fuck you Loeb" and stopped buying Loeb's adjective less Hulk, but Loeb isn't the only one writing this event, Pak and Parker's involvement are the only things keeping me from dropping this book.


----------



## Glued (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey you guys reading son of the Hulk, Realm of Kings. Hiro-Kala is freaking boss, they've gone back Jarella's micro-universe.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 10, 2010)

Loeb killed Jarella's universe too.


----------



## Es (Mar 10, 2010)

It could have been worse, it could have been Bruce Jones.


----------



## Glued (Mar 10, 2010)

Loeb, the recent issue is being written by scott reed.

What did Loeb ever do to Jarella's universe?


----------



## Es (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't know, he only had one flashback to it during the Defenders arc, he didn't even touch on it. Thankfully.


----------



## Glued (Mar 11, 2010)

Well it was nice to see Hiro get his first kiss behind the statue of Hulk and Jarella.

I'm beginning to wonder what is wrong with Skaar.

Hiro is intelligent, thoughtful and calculating. Quite mature.


----------



## Es (Mar 12, 2010)

Incredible Hulk #608 preview 

Along with Hercules: Fall of an Avenger #1 preview.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 16, 2010)

> WORLD WAR HULKS: HULKED-OUT HEROES #1-#2
> Written by JEFF PARKER
> Pencils and Covers by HUMBERTO RAMOS
> Spinning from the shocking twist ending of FALL OF THE HULKS, Jeff Parker (WORLD WAR HULKS: ALPHA, AVENGERS VS. ATLAS, THUNDERBOLTS) and Humberto Ramos (SPECTACULAR SPIDER-MAN, X-MEN) bring you the most incredible new character from the House of Ideas: HULKPOOL! What sacrifices will he make for the greater good? What horrible decisions will change the world as we know it? And what do Devil Dinosaur, Rawhide Kid, Rama Tut, and Bluebeard the Pirate have to do with this? Find out this April in HULKED-OUT HEROES!
> 40 PGS.(each)/Rated T+ ...$3.99 (each)


----------



## Es (Mar 16, 2010)

Taleran said:


>



.....


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 16, 2010)

Every time someone "hulks out" and then returns to the status quo, it demeans the story of professor Banner's curse, making it meaningless, and the character stupid.

Loeb had allready done soemthing quite like that, but just because it's shit, dosen't mean it also has to be diharreah


----------



## Es (Mar 16, 2010)

Eh, I'm willing to give this a chance, believe it or not, I trust Parker and Pak a bit more for my own good, I'm just irked at the fact that they have to have yet another story with deadpool in it


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 16, 2010)

Jeff Parker is really degrading himself to write for that?


----------



## Deviate (Mar 16, 2010)

Parker can write a turd into a rose.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 16, 2010)

Give him Ultimates


----------



## Es (Mar 16, 2010)

Deviate said:


> Parker can write a turd into a rose.



Exactly. Say what you want about Loeb, but I have absolute faith in Pak in Parker.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 16, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Give him Ultimates



I want Ellis to have Ultimates


----------



## Castiel (Mar 17, 2010)

ahahahah new Herc


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 19, 2010)

Wait, what's with Marvel keeping calling Portugal slutty?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 19, 2010)

Also, it seems Glenn Talbot isn't the Red Hulk anymore.


----------



## Es (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh man, the FOTHS ending was pretty good, and I can't wait for more Herc.


----------



## Glued (Mar 20, 2010)

Just read Hercules fall of an Avenger.

He just died and Athena wants an inventory on his assets.

May she rot.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 20, 2010)

Why wasn't Ares in The Herc memorial?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 20, 2010)

Because he had his guts spliced open?

Attack on New Olympus happened simulatenously with Siege I think.

Like, the five minutes before or something. I mean, they talk as if siege were before but I remember venus seducing ares. But hercules talks about the olympus group in mighty avengers: siege.

So this is the idea.
Pym beats loki  a short time before the invasion of olimpus group which is a short deal of time before Siege.


Confusing. Well, maybe he didn't go becase we all know he hated his guts.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 20, 2010)

Ares wasn't being seduced before Siege you idiots, he was seduced before he was meant to go help fight the Avengers

Can't be simultaneous either. Unless OMD gave Pete the power to be in two places at once and we were not told


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 20, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Because he had his guts spliced open?
> 
> *Attack on New Olympus happened simulatenously with Siege I thin*k.
> 
> ...



Couldnt have dude. For one, Ares was alive at the start of Assault on New Olympus. Plus, Spidey and Spierd-Woman and and Pym and them were involved in both.

EDIT: Pew beat me to it


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 20, 2010)

Why would Ares go to the funeral of someone he hated?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 20, 2010)

Couldn't have been before Siege. Hercules is alive in mighty avengers.

Couldn't have been after. Ares was alive being seduced.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 20, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Couldn't have been before Siege. Hercules is alive in mighty avengers.
> 
> Couldn't have been after. Ares was alive being seduced.



No, Herc was alive when Pym asked Loki if he wanted to join the Avengers. Siege doesn't start for MA till this next issue, which is a story already started in Thunderbolts. And Herc isn't anywhere to be seen in Thunderbolts.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 21, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> Why would Ares go to the funeral of someone he hated?



I was more refering to when the greek gods came down at the end


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 21, 2010)

me thinks the reason huk is always so angry is because of how thigh on his groin those magic purple pants must be.


----------



## shit (Mar 21, 2010)

I just caught up a little in Hulk. I lol'd at Red Hulk being a hero now. I lol'd at Skaar's constant rejections of everything Banner. I lol'd at Pym being captured the way he did. I lol'd at Son of Hulk in space being thrown wildly off course from his plans for no better reason than Pak and co don't want to deal with him right now. I lol'd at Venus beating Aphrodite and boner'd from the kiss (good issue). I tsk'd at Hercules being killed just from Athena blowing up a device (albeit a universe destroying one) right next to him rather than from a direct blast. I lol'd however at this turn in Athena and the fact that she bogarted this power even though it probably would've aided Ares against Sentry just in the knick of time.

Altogether lots of lol's and made sure to avoid the Loeb. Feels good to pay attention to the Hulk-verse again.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 22, 2010)

Athena is the only god of war now


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 22, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Athena is the only god of war now



Phobos needs to somehow become the god of both Fear and War.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 22, 2010)

So when Bucky Hulked out his mechanical arm grew bigger and got spikes?  That makes fucking sense.


----------



## Es (Mar 22, 2010)

Gooba said:


> So when Bucky Hulked out his mechanical arm grew bigger and got spikes?  That makes fucking sense.


It's Loeb, what else can you expect? 
Also guess who's comming back!


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2010)

Betty smashing Cho's face


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 22, 2010)

Gooba said:


> So when Bucky Hulked out his mechanical arm grew bigger and got spikes?  That makes fucking sense.



I wonder what a Hulked out Vision would look like. . .


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2010)

> *HULK #23
> Written by JEPH LOEB
> Pencils & Cover by ED MCGUINNESS
> Variant by ADAM KUBERT
> ...









> *INCREDIBLE HULK #610
> Written by GREG PAK
> Penciled by PAUL PELLETIER
> Cover by JOHN ROMITA JR.
> ...









> *HEROIC AGE: PRINCE OF POWER #2 (of 4)
> Written by GREG PAK & FRED VAN LENTE
> Penciled by REILLY BROWN
> Cover by KHOI PAM
> ...









> *ATLAS #2
> Written by JEFF PARKER
> Penciled by GABRIEL HARDMAN
> Cover by CARLOS PACHECO
> ...









> *NAMORA #1
> Written by JEFF PARKER
> Penciled by SARA PICHELLI
> Cover by STEPHANIE HANS
> ...


----------



## Taleran (Mar 24, 2010)

> PoP #2 (of 4)



Interesting maybe Herc will be back sooner than expected


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 24, 2010)

Prince of Power 2 looks pretty sick.

Looking forward to see Cho in the PoP role, even if I am glad it's only temporary.

More superheroes need to fight in suits.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2010)

God damn how many women did Herc play sugar daddy for?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 25, 2010)

Herc is up there with Peter and Scott!

. . . Luckily, he's not a complete prick.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 25, 2010)

Herc surpasses Peter and Scott, hell, he makes Tony Stark look like a 40 year old virgin.

You know the Spartans?  They are his descendants from his one night 100 impregnations "labor".


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 25, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Herc is up there with Peter and Scott!
> 
> . . . Luckily, he's not a complete prick.



I feel like it's impossible to dislike Herc, unless you're just a hater (Ares).

He's got his faults sure, but he's just so damn honest and simple that you just can't help but love him.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 25, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> I feel like it's impossible to dislike Herc, unless you're just a hater (Ares).


I think you just called me the God of War.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 25, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> I think you just called me the God of War.



Hell no , he was just an example of one of Herc's haters.

How can you dislike Herc!?  I used to think you were cool Mo, but now...I DONT EVEN KNOW WHO YOU ARE ANYMORE!


----------



## Es (Mar 25, 2010)

Aggy's coming back! Hell yeah!


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 25, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> I think you just called me the God of War.



You know who else is the God of war? Cunthena.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 25, 2010)

He won't understand because he doesn't read Herc.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 25, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> He won't understand because he doesn't read Herc.



Wait, really?

Has Mo read any of incredible herc?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 25, 2010)

he stopped immediately after Kirby was revealed to be a skrull


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 25, 2010)

And I used to get so much shit for not reading something

At least I followed most of the things up eventually when you tell me it's awesome


----------



## Castiel (Mar 25, 2010)

remember when we all ganged up on you for not reading Rebirth?

good times **


----------



## shit (Mar 25, 2010)

just posting to say I hate Rulk


----------



## Castiel (Mar 25, 2010)

do you also breath air and are in a room with internet access?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 25, 2010)

poozer faget lix dix and low-ebbs dix


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 25, 2010)

Just read Herc FOaA 1. Great issue, until athena came in and cunted everything up .

 Northstar


----------



## Es (Mar 25, 2010)

Juggalo said:


> just posting to say I hate Rulk



Well, at least we're getting the real Hulk back soon.


----------



## shit (Mar 25, 2010)

I like Banner though. I'm looking forward to Hulk mostly b/c Skaar will have to get some real plot direction afterward.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 25, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Herc surpasses Peter and Scott, hell, he makes Tony Stark look like a 40 year old virgin.
> 
> You know the Spartans?  They are his descendants from his one night 100 impregnations "labor".



It was 50 wasn't it?


----------



## Slice (Mar 26, 2010)

Juggalo said:


> I like Banner though. I'm looking forward to Hulk mostly b/c Skaar will have to get some real plot direction afterward.



I enjoyed Banners "solo run" without his big green self so much i'm hoping for a more balanced direction with equal appearances of Bruce and Hulk.

Also i still want them to follow up on Hulks sure as hell not yet vanished rage against anyone because of WWH. Maybe Skaar can provide us with some great stories here.

Oh how i hate the Loeb for taking away the awesome Hulk and exchanging him for a "me dumb and smash stuff" version.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 26, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Northstar


Agreed.  I lulled.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 26, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> It was 50 wasn't it?



All twins baby, all twins

'Cause Hulk's so nice, you gotta do it twice.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 26, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> All twins baby, all twins
> 
> 'Cause *Hulk*'*s *so nice, you gotta do it twice.


I don't have a witty one liner.  Wanna go home.  But I chortled.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 26, 2010)

Yea,    50.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 26, 2010)

So keeping with my Pak reading I read Planet Hulk and World War Hulk again, both Fantastic and I was wondering if anyone read Skaar?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 26, 2010)

Taleran said:


> So keeping with my Pak reading I read Planet Hulk and World War Hulk again, both Fantastic and I was wondering if anyone read Skaar?



Skaar is a decent read, basically go from Skaar: Son of Hulk 01-12 then it picks up with Incredible Hulk 601. If you want more Hiro Kala (another character from "Skaar") keep reading Son of Hulk 13 - the end.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah I've read Hulk from 601 on because Pak is great writing Banner, I just hadn't even looked at the Skaar solo book


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 26, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Yeah I've read Hulk from 601 on because Pak is great writing Banner, I just hadn't even looked at the Skaar solo book



Oh. Well, if you liked the basics of Planet Hulk (Warriors, Barbarians, Red People vs. Grey People, and a "hullk" person), you might enjoy this.


----------



## shit (Mar 26, 2010)

I read it and would advise you skip it actually. Don't want to spoil it, but a lot of what happens makes Hulk look like a doofus for leaving that world so soon, kinda shitting on the end of Planet Hulk. If you're looking to delve more into Skaar's character, there isn't much there to really delve into. It's all Hulk haterade and pointless rebellion.


----------



## Slice (Mar 27, 2010)

Thats why i skipped it.

The whole "I RAGE BECAUSE THEIR BOMB DESTROYED MY ENTIRE WORLD AND ITS CIVILISATION" part is a bit pointless when in fact the majority of Sakaar is alive and well.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 6, 2010)

So fall of the hulks is over.  what exactly happened? lol

All I know is Ross was dead


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2010)

Everyone is Hulk


----------



## Es (Apr 6, 2010)

Shadow said:


> So fall of the hulks is over.  what exactly happened? lol
> 
> All I know is Ross was dead



The Leader has captured Banner and is proceeding to use an army of Gamma Mutates to attack Washington.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 6, 2010)

Did that cosmic hulk ever appear? I remember I semi-read something like that.  So World War Hulks is a rescue banner arc?


----------



## Es (Apr 6, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Did that cosmic hulk ever appear? I remember I semi-read something like that.  So World War Hulks is a rescue banner arc?


The Cosmic Hulk Robot is used by the Intel as one of their pawns.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2010)

Cosmic Hulk captured Doom


----------



## Es (Apr 6, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Cosmic Hulk captured Doom


My mistake, I meant WWH's being about rescueing Banner.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 8, 2010)

HulkClops killed me, still laughing my ass off


----------



## Es (Apr 8, 2010)

The World War Hulks Checklist.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 27, 2010)

Man, sucks how dead this thread is.

Anyways! Preview of "Heroic Age: Prince of Power #1"


----------



## Es (Apr 27, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Man, sucks how dead this thread is.
> 
> Anyways! Preview of "Heroic Age: Prince of Power #1"



Freaking sweet


----------



## Glued (Apr 27, 2010)

cho is da mang.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 27, 2010)

So much badassery in that preview. Goodness, I think I may need new underwear


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 27, 2010)

So any guesses on what his powers are based on? Obviously it's some sort of Banner tech, or Banner/Cho Tech.

Curious as to how they managed to modify Herc's Mace. The energy redirection abilities are sweet though.

Can't wait for this book.


----------



## Es (Apr 27, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So any guesses on what his powers are based on? Obviously it's some sort of Banner tech, or Banner/Cho Tech.
> 
> Curious as to how they managed to modify Herc's Mace. The energy redirection abilities are sweet though.
> 
> Can't wait for this book.



And I remember from the solicit that Aggy and the Pantheon are appearing, so much awesome.


----------



## Es (May 2, 2010)

Hulked out Heroes was just stupid and pointless, Fall of the Hulks: Red Hulk and Savage She Hulks were decent though, however I read the preview for Loeb's Hulk and it gives me a bad feeling.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 2, 2010)

You don't read a low-ebb book, you witness it

Much in the same way you witnessed a car crash


----------



## Es (May 2, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You don't read a low-ebb book, you witness it
> 
> Much in the same way you witnessed a car crash



I'm both disgusted and surprised at the fact that there are some people who prefer him over Pak 

Also I feel like kicking myself for not being able to get Herc at my comic store


----------



## Banhammer (May 2, 2010)

the art looks great, and I love that cho fights with a three piece suit and tie


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 2, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> the art looks great, and I love that cho fights with a three piece suit and tie





So does this guy.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 2, 2010)

Someone please tell me they revealed who Red Hulk is by now....


----------



## Es (May 2, 2010)

Blitzomaru said:


> Someone please tell me they revealed who Red Hulk is by now....



It's going to be revealed with the real Hulk's return.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 2, 2010)

Looking back on Planet Hulk. . . sigh.

Intellegencia is great, I like it. . . but Hulked Out Heroes? That's the Hulk event?

The fuck?


----------



## Es (May 2, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Looking back on Planet Hulk. . . sigh.
> 
> Intellegencia is great, I like it. . . but Hulked Out Heroes? That's the Hulk event?
> 
> The fuck?



I know how you feel, Fall of the Hulks had such promise....

Hopefully Incredible will be tolerable.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 2, 2010)

I do not doubt for one second there are those that believe he bit the dust


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 2, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I do not doubt for one second there are those that believe he bit the dust



Really.

I mean not only is this mainstream superhero comics, but these are greek gods in mainstream superhero comics.


----------



## Petes12 (May 3, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Was this ever supposed to be a twist?
> 
> Can anyone really say that they didn't expect that to be the plot?



It didn't surprise me, but I also didn't necessarily expect it either.


----------



## Es (May 6, 2010)

Is it okay if I have some nastalgia  about good Hulk events? If so  has anyone around here read Hulk Ground Zero storyline?

Also prince of power preview


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 10, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I do not doubt for one second there are those that believe he bit the dust



Nonetheless, it doesn't change that Athena is --

*THAT CUNT*!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 10, 2010)

Hercules state of being (alive vs. dead vs. dead but soon to be alive) in no way changes the fact that Athena is the most cuntish cunt in all of cuntdom

EDIT: Also, just read the preview.

Marc Jacobs suit: $2299
Kicking mutated Griffin ass while wearing said suit: Priceless 

and lol, CHOBOOOM


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 10, 2010)

Just re-read all of iHerc. Athena's been a cunt ever since

Cho: We should get Aegis' body.

Athena: No. If he wasnt made of disappointment and fail, he'd be alive right now.


----------



## The Big G (May 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rhulk is Ross, She-Rhulk is Betty


----------



## Deviate (May 12, 2010)

For real????????


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 12, 2010)

The Big G said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Rhulk is Ross, She-Rhulk is Betty



What? really? but General Ross was shown waiting for Doc Sampson, when he brught back Rulk a while ago...


----------



## Petes12 (May 12, 2010)

The Big G said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Rhulk is Ross, She-Rhulk is Betty



These were my biggest suspects but I could've sworn I saw scenes where that totally wouldn't work, so I didn't say anything.


----------



## shit (May 12, 2010)

pfft continuity's for suckers and nerds
life's too short to be consistent

p.s. join loeb corps


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 12, 2010)

Lol Loeb doesn't even give a shit about his own continuity now...good lord though, there are no words for how that ruins General Ross's character.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 12, 2010)

It's funny that (having not red any of loeb's hulk) I immediately dismissed that post as a total joke, then found it funny that people were reacting to it like a legit spoiler. Just goes to show how awful Loeb is.


----------



## Es (May 12, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> It's funny that (having not red any of loeb's hulk) I immediately dismissed that post as a total joke, then found it funny that people were reacting to it like a legit spoiler. Just goes to show how awful Loeb is.



At least we got Pak, and the real Hulk's return to look forward too


----------



## Slice (May 13, 2010)

This reveal is fucked up on so many levels.

Way to go Jeph... way to go...


----------



## Zen-aku (May 13, 2010)

what a complete shocking surprise


----------



## Agmaster (May 13, 2010)

I'm confused.  Why are you all reacting as if you even care?  How is this book even worth your energy?


----------



## Petes12 (May 13, 2010)

It's relevant to Pak's book. Unfortunately they're very closely tied together.


----------



## Agmaster (May 13, 2010)

That truly is unfortunate


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 14, 2010)

At least Prince of Power seems headed in the right direction. Not completely happy with how Cho's acting as a solo act, but the opening fight scene was great, the delphyne convo was interesting, and there were a couple moments that made me chuckle. Next up, Thor!

But this was hilarious:


Although Item 6 could get in the way of the Kid Zeus, PoP Cho, and God of War and Fear Phobos team up.


----------



## shit (May 14, 2010)

lol at him mentioning Runaways first in Item 6


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 14, 2010)

Im just waiting for someone to exclaim, "Athena! You CUNT!" (or &@#%!, i guess)

Preferably Delphyne. 

The only thing that bothered me is that there wasn't more hostility between cho and athena. I mean I get he's gotta play his cards right, but still.


----------



## Glued (May 14, 2010)

> All employees that are demons, vampires, *mutants*, ghosts, demigods, etc. are to undergo new psychiatric evalutations to determine if they are ?evil.? You know who you are.





> All employees that are demons, vampires, *mutants*, ghosts, demigods,





> demons, vampires, *mutants*, ghosts, demigods,





> vampires, *mutants*, ghosts,





> *mutants*,



Worthless anti-mutite bastard. Just because you're a mutant, that doesn't mean you are vulnerable to being evil. There are plenty of marvel villains that are NOT mutants. What exactly are the X-men fighting for. Hasn't Cho ever heard of mutant rights. This is an outrage, get me Matt Murdock and Jennifer Walters. 

Also what if said mutant wants to keep his identity a secret, this is an invasion of privacy. 

Amodeus Cho has become the Man. The same Man that keeps the mutant down. The Man whose always plotting against the mutant community.

Down with The Man.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 14, 2010)

Oh wow ben, you're right.

Is that a class action law suit I see over the horizon?


----------



## Glued (May 14, 2010)

Not just a Law Suit, but all Olympus Group employees should participate in sensitivity training.


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2010)

You can't fire him, nor can you prosecute him, sex addiction is a sickness





Thanks "Better of Ted "


----------



## Es (May 21, 2010)

*INCREDIBLE HULK #611*
Written by GREG PAK
Penciled by PAUL PELLETIER
Wraparound Cover by JOHN ROMITA JR.
Variant Cover by DALE KEOWN
THE HULK HAS RETURNED. And three years of epic storytelling explodes as GREK PAK and PAUL PELLETIER bring you the biggest conclusion imaginable--SKAAR, SON OF HULK, finally confronts the father who abandoned him at birth in pain and fire. It's the heartrending, senses-shattering climax to WORLD WAR HULKS--and the Incredible Hulks will never be the same!
40 PGS./Rated A ...$3.99

*HULK #24*
Written by JEPH LOEB
Pencils & Wraparound Cover by ED MCGUINNESS
Variant Cover by DALE KEOWN
THIS IS IT. The end of WORLD WAR HULKS! Who will live? Who will die? Can the Marvel Universe survive with a Green Hulk and a Red Hulk? Be here for the final chapter in the Red Hulk saga as the superstar team of Jeph Loeb and Ed McGuinness reveal the final fate of the Red Hulk!
32 PGS./Rated T+ ...$3.99

*HEROIC AGE: PRINCE OF POWER #4 (of 4)*
Written by GREG PAK & FRED VAN LENTE
Penciled by REILLY BROWN
Cover by SALVA ESPIN
It all comes down to this: Vali Halfing of the Pantheon and
Amadeus Cho, the new Prince of Power, duke it out for the right to become...a GOD! And no matter who wins, THE MIGHTY THOR will destroy him! For if the Pantheon wins, they will slaughter the Council of Godheads and become the only rulers of the world's divine realms. And if Amadeus wins, he'll use omniscience to locate and bring back... All together now: "What th-?! YOU?! We thought you were DEAD!"
32 PGS./Rated T+ ...$3.99

*HERCULES: TWILIGHT OF A GOD #3 (of 4)*
Script and Finishes by BOB LAYTON
Breakdowns by RON LIM
Cover by BOB LAYTON
The Andromeda galaxy is facing annihilation from the ever-expanding Fat Galactus Black Hole! The Prince of Power has suffered near-fatal injuries from his epic battle with the Silver Surfer and lies in a coma! The Alliance of Space-faring Species' fleet has been decimated by a terrorist attack! And, amidst the growing chaos, the only being who can unite the Alliance and save the day is-SKYPPI the SKRULL?!!
Augest solicits for those interested.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 22, 2010)

Once this Hulk event is over, I'll be happy.

Planet Hulk can't be topped.


----------



## Glued (May 22, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Once this Hulk event is over, I'll be happy.
> *
> Planet Hulk can't be topped*.



Hulk: Future Imperfect.


----------



## Es (May 22, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Hulk: Future Imperfect.



Don't forget Ground Zero or Ghosts of the Past


----------



## Juggernaut (May 22, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Once this Hulk event is over, I'll be happy.
> 
> Planet Hulk can't be topped.



I agree with this. 

 Future Imperfect was okay.  A lot of misconceptions come out of that story.  Over all I would have liked to have seen Hulk take the Maestro down in his time.  Plus that story left Maestro with that awkward tale where he was in the Destroyer armor.


----------



## Glued (May 22, 2010)

Gundam Guy said:


> Don't forget Ground Zero or Ghosts of the Past



I also liked Boiling Point, especially with its reference to the Rhyme of The Ancient Mariner. I even showed it to my professor.


----------



## Parallax (May 22, 2010)

I think CBG mean concerning the past few years of Hulk stories.


----------



## Juggernaut (May 23, 2010)

Are there any good arcs with Gray Hulk?


----------



## Es (May 23, 2010)

Juggernaut said:


> Are there any good arcs with Gray Hulk?



Ground Zero, and the Vegas arc, and Dogs of War. Please forgive me if I left anything out.


----------



## Juggernaut (May 23, 2010)

Gundam Guy said:


> Ground Zero, and the Vegas arc, and Dogs of War. Please forgive me if I left anything out.



Cool thanks.  Please forgive me if I ask too many questions, but do you know the issue #'s?


----------



## Es (May 23, 2010)

Ground Zero is issue 340 to 346 and 347 is where the vegas arc begins, you can also find both of the arcs in Marvel Visionaries: Peter David 1-4 if I'm right.


----------



## Juggernaut (May 23, 2010)

Ah, good to know.  I think I can find those issues fairly easy.  I'd rep you again, but it won't let me.


----------



## Glued (May 27, 2010)

Skaar just stabbed Betty.

Shit just got real.


----------



## Es (May 27, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Skaar just stabbed Betty.
> 
> Shit just got real.



You have no idea Ben, telling from the solicits, he's about to  get that ass beat


----------



## shit (May 27, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Skaar just stabbed Betty.
> 
> Shit just got real.



skaar fandom ... rising


----------



## Glued (May 27, 2010)

Return of the World Breaker


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 29, 2010)

Skaar stabbed Betty?

Well, damn. I may look into Hulk again.


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2010)

He stabbed the red she-hulk, who, what a twist, is betty ross.

Whom nobody expected to be the red she hulk because it's lamest possible choice of all possible choices in the marvel universe.

Gallacta, daughter of galactus would have been a better choice.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 30, 2010)

Or Nick Fury


----------



## Petes12 (May 30, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> He stabbed the red she-hulk, who, what a twist, is betty ross.
> 
> Whom nobody expected to be the red she hulk because it's lamest possible choice of all possible choices in the marvel universe.
> 
> Gallacta, daughter of galactus would have been a better choice.


Actually, I expected it. There weren't exactly a lot of other women in the comic it could be. Betty's like the only female character in the Hulk comics who isn't green.


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2010)

I like it how the Red Hulk was supposed to be Glenn Talbolt but Loeb got so buthurt fans predicted his fucking wanked gary stu so many months ahead that he changed last minute to this retarded twist.
From cliche to


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 30, 2010)

Not even Pak can save this.


----------



## Slice (May 30, 2010)

No one could save this trainwreck.

This was already close to derail when the Red Hulk punched out the watcher and totally lost it with Ross beeing the Red Hulk.


----------



## Glued (May 30, 2010)

Okay, its wrecked, I still can't wait to see how Bruce reacts to the fact that his own son put a blade into Betty.


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2010)

After Jarella and Planet Hulk chick (don't remember her name right but she was awesome) I would have very well expected Bruce to have grown quite past Betty 50's chick Braddock.
I mean, dosen't daddy issues every get old?


----------



## shit (May 30, 2010)

I only pay attention to Hulk stuff for more Parker written books. Past them I'm totally uninvested. In fact, I enjoy seeing what Parker does with all the inane shit he's given to work with.


----------



## Glued (May 30, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> After Jarella and Planet Hulk chick (don't remember her name right but she was awesome) I would have very well expected Bruce to have grown quite past Betty 50's chick Braddock.
> I mean, dosen't daddy issues every get old?



Caiera was her name.

And I kind of think Pak is bit hung up on Greek mythos.

Cronus defeat Ouranos
Zeus defeat Cronus.

The idea of the father and facing each other in combat. Pak is so hung up and Greek and Rome, he sent Hulk to a planet where they wore Legionairre armor and had gladiatorial bouts.


----------



## Banhammer (May 31, 2010)

> Caiera was her name.



That's right, yeah, Caiera.

The punisher is still that messed up pile of emotional crap about his faimly, peter still cries about uncle ben and gwen stacy to sleep, but bruce and Caiera. Soooo last year. Even though their son is right there.

Ace job Loeb. Ace job.


----------



## mow (May 31, 2010)

This thread and all those posting in it continue to enforce my thesis that comic book fans actively seek out brain tumors.


----------



## Agmaster (May 31, 2010)

I haven't read the reveal.  Your tears and anguish are the finest of wines.


----------



## Es (May 31, 2010)

I just stopped caring about the reveal, I'm still reading because I want to see the Green Scar kick ass and take names.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 7, 2010)

Hercules Twilight of a God............................wtf?


----------



## Deviate (Jun 7, 2010)

I know, right?


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 7, 2010)

Tell me more.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 9, 2010)

Prince of Power was funny, action packed, and awesome as per usual.

The last page was particularly 

When I saw the "how to kill a god" book from last issue in the cell Hebe and the Cunt were thrown into I was like "Wait a second  " then when I got to the end I couldn't keep the "Shit's about to get real" smile off my face.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 11, 2010)

I still look back to Planet Hulk. . . sigh.


----------



## Slice (Jun 12, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> when I got to the end I couldn't keep the "Shit's about to get real" smile off my face.



Out to kick ass and take names 



Comic Book Guy said:


> I still look back to Planet Hulk. . . sigh.



Everything was better back then... *everything*.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 12, 2010)

What I can't, refuse to believe is that it all leads up to THIS.

World War Hulk, much as I didn't like it, was the logical follow-up to Planet Hulk.

But this? This is the finishing line from Planet Hulk?


----------



## Es (Jun 12, 2010)

Intresting 

Also I hear Hulk is ending at 24 while Incredible continues


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 12, 2010)

Hmmm...No Red Hulk in that pic.  Does that mean...?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 12, 2010)

Hulk threat, Skaar threat, Red Hulk threat, Intellegencia threat, other-kid threat. . .

What's next? Original Abomination threat? Maestro Hulk threat?


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 12, 2010)

I think the Maestro is still in 616-verse.  I'm not sure what happened to him after that Hulk vs Maestro/Destroyer Armor fight.  Actually, I'm not sure what happened in that fight.  They both started fighting on the astral plane or something.


BTW, that isn't Maestro in Avengers is it?  Maybe Hulks kid or just an older version of Hulk that is similar to Maestro?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 12, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Hulk threat, Skaar threat, Red Hulk threat, Intellegencia threat, other-kid threat. . .
> 
> What's next? Original Abomination threat? Maestro Hulk threat?



You don't need to make up new stuff to complain about when there's already plenty as it is. 

I'd stop looking at it as some kind of trilogy if I were you. Chances are good Pak's original plan was just to go from planet hulk to wwh to some story where skaar comes to earth and something happens.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 13, 2010)

Gundam Guy said:


> Intresting
> 
> Also I hear Hulk is ending at 24 while Incredible continues



Hey no Rulk. maybe he's dead...too bad She Rulk can't be the same.


----------



## Slice (Jun 13, 2010)

I look forward to a time when no one even mentions the red hulks desaster on panel anymore. This will be good times.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2010)

At least hulk dosen't require a smart plot. Strict hulk fans are easly pleased by a guy who suffers permanent ball crush.
I'm just worried about what Loeb will do anywhere else


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 13, 2010)

Beyond the Ultimate universe. . .


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 13, 2010)

Can anyone point out when exactly Loeb started sucking? I hope its not when his son died, cuz that'd be kinda sad.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 13, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Can anyone point out when exactly Loeb started sucking? I hope its not when his son died, cuz that'd be kinda sad.



I believe it was like right after that.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 13, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I believe it was like right after that.



, well thats a bummer

Also, I've read planet hulk and WWH, where should I start reading Incredible Hulk?

And do I have to read any of Loeb's hulk to get Pak's Hulk? Because I really dont want to do that ha.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2010)

Yes, it was quite around then

Read incredible hercules instead.

Avoid anything with Loeb on it like the plague. it's like automatic fail brand. The only thing good for it is to make me apreciate all other comics that much harder because no matter at least _they're not being written by loeb_


----------



## Es (Jun 13, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Yes, it was quite around then
> 
> Read incredible hercules instead.


I reccomend that you read both, and you can just skip Loeb.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 13, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Yes, it was quite around then
> 
> Read incredible hercules instead.
> 
> Avoid anything with Loeb on it like the plague. it's like automatic fail brand. The only thing good for it is to make me apreciate all other comics that much harder because no matter at least _they're not being written by loeb_



Well I've been a reader of incredible herc since it started, but oddly enough ive never been a huge Hulk fan.

So I should just start from when Incredible Hulk resumes after WWH?


----------



## Es (Jun 13, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Well I've been a reader of incredible herc since it started, but oddly enough ive never been a huge Hulk fan.
> 
> So I should just start from when Incredible Hulk resumes after WWH?


I also recommend that you read the earlier issues in the Hulk Visionary collections.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 13, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Well I've been a reader of incredible herc since it started, but oddly enough ive never been a huge Hulk fan.
> 
> So I should just start from when Incredible Hulk resumes after WWH?



Planet Hulk.

It's what made me a Hulk fan.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 13, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Planet Hulk.
> 
> It's what made me a Hulk fan.



I read both Planet Hulk and WWH.

They were both solid, but for some reason I just didn't pick it back up. Got caught up with the recent issues of incredible though, and I love Badass Banner. 

Glad I dont need to read Loeb's stuff to keep up with Pak's.


----------



## Es (Jun 13, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I read both Planet Hulk and WWH.
> 
> They were both solid, but for some reason I just didn't pick it back up. Got caught up with the recent issues of incredible though, and I love Badass Banner.
> 
> Glad I dont need to read Loeb's stuff to keep up with Pak's.


Please pick up Peter David's run too, it's really good stuff man pek


----------



## anubis7010 (Jun 17, 2010)

*World War Hulks*

have to check out hulk #610


----------



## The Big G (Jun 17, 2010)

With Betty being the Red She Hulk, the future Hulk Gang from Old Man Logan might not be as inbred as the seem. Because now Betty can match Bruce's tempo


Hulk Sex lolz


----------



## anubis7010 (Jun 17, 2010)

great art, great story


----------



## Slice (Jun 17, 2010)

Except it was explicitly stated that it was Jen.

(if my brain does not fail me)


----------



## anubis7010 (Jun 17, 2010)

hulk deserves his own thread!


----------



## Es (Jun 17, 2010)

anubis7010 said:


> have to check out hulk #610


I just got it, shit just got seriously real.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 17, 2010)

Holy shit that was awesome. It's astounding that Pak can write one of the awesomest Hulk stories I've ever read while crossing over with one of the worst Hulk stories I've ever read.

Banner and Cho are so freaking awesome.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 17, 2010)

Slice said:


> Except it was explicitly stated that it was Jen.
> 
> (if my brain does not fail me)



In Old Man Logan it was Jen, but now that Betty's a Hulk he won't have to be kissin cousins now


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 17, 2010)

Nah, he'll keep them both.

And his alternate daughter too, I bet.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 25, 2010)

> Hercules, thought dead at the hands of Athena as of the final issues of The Incredible Hercules, is back, and he's bringing friends.
> 
> As announced last night by Blair Butler on G4's Attack of the Show, the original Prince of Power will be starring in the October-scheduled, five-issue, Chaos War miniseries, facing the threat of "mad god" the "Chaos King" — who appears to bear a striking resemblance to Hercules foe Amatsu-Mikaboshi — and his "army of alien slave gods." Helming the series is the familiar Incredible Hercules team of co-writers Greg Pak and Fred Van Lente, along with returning penciler Khoi Pham.
> 
> To counter the Chaos King, Hercules gathers a "God Squad" in the form of the following heavy-hitters: Thor, Galactus, the Silver Surfer, Sersi and Venus. Amadeus Cho, currently carrying Hercules' legacy as leader of the Olympus Group along with his adamantine mace, is seen in the G4 piece in a group shot with the "God Squad." Members of the Avengers and Fantastic Four are also seen in the preview images, and where there's Pak, the Hulk isn't usually far behind — Butler tells that the Hulk will assemble the "surviving members of his family" to join the fray.






No words… they should've sent a poet


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 25, 2010)

Hercules is going to recruit fucking Galactus to fight alien slaver?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 25, 2010)

Taleran said:


> No words? they should've sent a poet



MOTHERFUCKING WANT +1!!!


----------



## Taleran (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 25, 2010)

GOD SQUAD REUNION TOUR FUCK YESSSSS!

/well, not quite. But its still a god squad, and god squads are awesome.

Very interested to see how the fuck galactus is gonna work in this.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 25, 2010)

So. . . they're going to make an event out of Hercules' return?

Not taking away from Hercules. . .

But man. . . events. One after the other.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 25, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> So. . . they're going to make an event out of Hercules' return?
> 
> Not taking away from Hercules. . .
> 
> But man. . . events. One after the other.



Could this be the "the big guns were busy doing this" story to Shadowland?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 25, 2010)

More like "MONEYMONEYMONEY!" for Marvel.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 25, 2010)

just because its a big story doesn't mean it's an event. it doesnt span multiple titles or anything, it's just a mini from what i gather.

Even if it crossed over into a few titles, that'd be more of a mini event like second coming.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 25, 2010)

Taleran said:


> No words? they should've sent a poet



Did anyone else make the mistake of reading Chaos King as Chaos Ghost? I kept on thinking "What the hell is CG doing in a comic?" until I realized my mistake.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2010)

I did the mistake of forgetting Just Hulk is meant to be ignored and got tea bagged with more dead father/child drama.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 27, 2010)

It's gonna be shit


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank you Internet.


----------



## Es (Jul 12, 2010)

...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 22, 2010)

I feel like im always the guy to bump this when PoP comes out, guess im the only one reading it?

Freaking hilarious as usual. Favorite line has got to be from Thor.

Cho: Your primary worshipers were basically a glorified nautical street gang.
Thor: You see this hammer? It is very large. *And I can put it through your face.*


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 22, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> *I feel like im always the guy to bump this when PoP comes out, guess im the only one reading it?*
> 
> Freaking hilarious as usual. Favorite line has got to be from Thor.
> 
> ...



No, your just getting your hands on it before I can


----------



## Glued (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh shit man, Death Scrunchy, BEWARE THE SCRUNCHY

Thor uses Youtube. First an Ipod, now Youtube. What next?

Cho slipped a roofie to an Egyptian goddess.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 22, 2010)

Indeed, I loved how she instantly went into lolcat speak. But seriously, Cho needs to step his game up in a BIG way. He's getting owned here.

Shiiit now I have 3 titles I want to review before the week is up. At least now I have my first Marvel title ha.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 22, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> So. . . they're going to make an event out of Hercules' return?
> 
> Not taking away from Hercules. . .
> 
> But man. . . events. One after the other.



to quote bendis  "why do you want nothing to happen?"


----------



## Glued (Jul 22, 2010)

Vali is Loki's son, of course Cho is getting owned.

Hey remember when Cho and Thor got into an argument over who was Herc's best friend. That was hilarious.

Thor threw Mjolnir and got a serpent back instead in an earlier issue.

Hell this issue when Thor fought another serpent, he was like, "Serpents why does it always have to be serpents?"


----------



## Glued (Jul 24, 2010)

You know I've been seeing some strange things.

Cho told Thor, "I'll show you how we do Berserker, Korean style."

Greg Pak had Korean grandparents.

Cho states that he was the former number 1 Hulk fanboy.

Pak seems to like the Hulk a lot.

Could Cho be the voice of Greg Pak?

Like the Mouth of Sauron


----------



## mow (Jul 27, 2010)

Jeff Parker is going to write Rulk? w/ Gabriel Hardman as artist? 


SALVATION?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 27, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> You know I've been seeing some strange things.
> 
> Cho told Thor, "I'll show you how we do Berserker, Korean style."
> 
> ...



holy shit cho is a self insert!


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 27, 2010)

Uhm...duh?  He's young version of author prime.


----------



## Es (Jul 29, 2010)

*HULK #26*
[CLASSIFIED]



*INCREDIBLE HULKS #614-615*
Written by GREG PAK
Penciled by BARRY KITSON
Covers by CARLO PAGULAYAN
Issue #614 Vampire Variant by SALVADOR ESPIN
DARK SON parts 3 & 4
As the Hulk's long-lost son Hiro-Kala rockets towards us across the solar system, Steve Rogers and the Secret Avengers face a much more immediate threat -- three tons of Incredible Hulks cutting loose right here on Planet Earth! Forced to choose between his son and his planet, whose side will the Hulk take? And how will that affect his fragile bonds with his savage son Skaar and his even more savage wife, the Red She-Hulk? No one can save you like your family. But no one can drive you crazier. And when you're talking about a family of Hulks, it's that second part that makes the whole world tremble in fear.
Written by "Planet Hulk" scribe Greg Pak and featuring the Hulk debut of fan favorite penciller Barry Kitson.
PLUS: the first two installments of the S.M.A.S.H. FILES, secret stories of the Incredible Hulks!
40 PGS.(each)/Rated A ?$3.99 (each)


*INCREDIBLE HULKS: ENIGMA FORCE #2 (of 3)*
Written by SCOTT REED
Penciled by MIGUEL MUNERA
Cover by CARLO PAGULAYAN
THE ENIGMA FORCE are not the heroes we thought they were. Trapped on the planet conquered by THE INCREDIBLE HULK?S DARK SON, HIRO-KALA, these re-united protectors of THE MICROVERSE find themselves outgunned, out of their element?and out of their minds! Commander Rann?s dark, secret past is unleashed in a battle that could re-spark an ancient war, changing Rann from the hero of the Microverse?into the executioner of Jarella?s World! ACT II of ?INCREDIBLE HULKS: ENIGMA FORCE?
32 PGS./Rated T+ ?$3.99



*CHAOS WAR #1*

Written by GREG PAK & FRED VAN LENTE Penciled by KHOI PHAM Backup Story Penciled by REILLY BROWN Cover by ED McGUINNESS Sketch Variant by ED McGUINNESS

Bigger than THE INFINITY GAUNTLET! More cosmic than ANNIHILATION! Since the end of SECRET INVASION, the CHAOS KING has amassed his army of alien slave gods -- and the time to strike Earth is NOW! Only the greatest Marvel heroes can oppose him -- all led by the newly-returned god of heroes ... HERCULES! But are even his incredible new powers enough to stand against the greatest threat the Marvel Universe has ever seen ? a mad god who seeks to destroy Reality itself?

PLUS: While thought dead, Hercules was trapped in a dangerous world that threatened his very sanity. Find out the secret of his exile in a special extra story penciled by Reilly Brown!

40 pages, $3.99.


----------



## Glued (Aug 11, 2010)

I just read Hulk 611 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 That was an awesome sequence. How Hulk saw his father within Skaar. How Skaar finally realized how Hulk is a real hero when he saved the civilians. When Hulk had bludgeoned son's face into the ground, Skaar finally understood. And Banner finally saw himself as his father. Banner stood in shame because he had beaten his own son. 

Betty, "This is where you hug."

Thats all there is to say.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 11, 2010)

The cover for Chaos War 1 looks like shit. It looks like a screenshot from a shitty PS2 game.


----------



## Es (Aug 11, 2010)

Deviate said:


> The cover for Chaos War 1 looks like shit. It looks like a screenshot from a shitty PS2 game.


Isn't that the varient cover?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 11, 2010)

Deviate said:


> The cover for Chaos War 1 looks like shit. It looks like a screenshot from a shitty PS2 game.



Hmm.

Can't unsee now. . .


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 12, 2010)

God of Heroes?  Hrm, I am falling behind.  What do I need to be back on point with my Hulk and Herc?  And don't count Loeb books.  I will miss out on 'continuity'.


----------



## Glued (Aug 12, 2010)

Well the Red Hulk story line is too interwoven with Pak's Skaar and Banner. I loved how Skaar and Banner ended. Despise the whole Betty being Red She Hulk thing.

From the time that Banner bought Skaar a milkshake, to the time where Banner bought Skaar a conan the barbarian comic book from a comic bookstore, and finally the end where Banner gave his boy a hug. Pak actually did a good job with the fight scene and symbolism in the background. Loeb kind of ruined it, but at least Pak makes a few things bearable.  

As for Herc, he's been dead, so go through Incredible hercules Prince of Power 1-3

By Prince of Power, I mean Amodeus Cho, since he's on his quest to bring Herc back to life.

After all that, you should be good.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 12, 2010)

so i can cherry pick the hulk story and just need all of PoP?  Then I am just 1 issue behind.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 12, 2010)

wow, herc is fighting the mjolnir with his bare knucles.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 12, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> wow, herc is fighting the mjolnir with his bare knucles.



PURE MANLY SHIT


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 13, 2010)

Hercules wielding Mjolnir AND the Mace would be godlier.

Or having his own Zeus-Force.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 13, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Hercules wielding Mjolnir AND the Mace would be godlier.
> 
> *Or having his own Zeus-Force.*



The cunt has it


----------



## Glued (Aug 14, 2010)

Zeus's divine thunderbolt?

Athena just needs to die for herc to have it


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 14, 2010)

I accept your challenge


----------



## Taleran (Aug 14, 2010)

Damn Inc Hulk 611 was the perfect capstone to all of Pak's Hulk work.


----------



## Slice (Aug 15, 2010)

Issue 611 was fantastic. But he could have left out red she hulk completely - that was a waste of panels


----------



## Glued (Aug 15, 2010)

The saddest part of it though is that Bruce became exactly what he never wanted to be, he became his dad. He beat up his own child. I know that Skaar was basically asking for it, but man that must really hurt Bruce, on the inside. 

Poor Bruce.


----------



## Glued (Aug 15, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I accept your challenge



Zeus's Divine Thunderbolt belongs to one person and one person alone, Zeus

Athena is merely holding it for him.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 17, 2010)

And now coming is Hiro-Kala. . . who's arguably more ****ed up than Skarr.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 17, 2010)

Hiro is a much better character


----------



## Taleran (Aug 18, 2010)

*OH IT IS TIME FOR SOME HELL FUCKING YES*


*Spoiler*: __ 







> Being a god, though, means that the conventional rules of death don’t really apply. Which still might not help Ares in *Chaos War: Ares*, a one-shot out in December. Not only does the comic find him dead, but unwillingly drafted into the army of his archenemy, the Chaos King. Zeus and Hera also show up, helping Ares to launch a counter-offensive.
> 
> *Mike Oeming* revitalized the character in 2006 miniseries Ares, and is back writing this one-shot, with Dark Wolverine artist Stephen Segovia on art. Newsarama contacted both creators, along with series editor Mark Paniccia, to learn more about the uphill struggle facing the warrior/single father in Chaos War: Ares, and how it fits into the main Chaos War miniseries written by Greg Pak and Fred Van Lente.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 18, 2010)

I never liked ares.


Maybe this will change that.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 18, 2010)

You have not read the correct stories. If you had the writer of that would have you excited.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 19, 2010)

you know what I just realized. If She-Rulk is who she is, then Rulk is another Father-Child issues BS.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 19, 2010)

FUCK YEA ARES.


----------



## Glued (Aug 19, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> FUCK YEA ARES.



If he comes back, I hope he's 100% villain, none of that honorable stuff.



Dynamite Right said:


> Hiro is a much better character



Hiro is a god complex done right.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 19, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> If he comes back, I hope he's 100% villain, none of that honorable stuff.



I dont mind some honorable stuff, but for the most part I just want him to be on his own side 100%. Not a good guy, not a bad guy, not an anti-hero, the god of war is above such insignificant titles


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 19, 2010)

Taleran said:


> *OH IT IS TIME FOR SOME HELL FUCKING YES*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



*BRILLIANT YES.*


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Damn Inc Hulk 611 was the perfect capstone to all of Pak's Hulk work.



That moment when we see how similar Hulk is to his father was a perfect moment


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 20, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> you know what I just realized. If She-Rulk is who she is, then Rulk is another Father-Child issues BS.


Welcome to 1.5 months ago?


----------



## Glued (Aug 20, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That moment when we see how similar Hulk is to his father was a perfect moment


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 20, 2010)

Thoughts on Hulk #24 everyone?


----------



## Es (Aug 20, 2010)

It was mediocre, Loeb can't even differentiate between the Green Scar persona and the Banner Hulk,  I'm glad he's finally off though.


----------



## Glued (Aug 20, 2010)

Jeph has stolen enough of my money, I'll never again touch anything with the name Loeb on it.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 21, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Thoughts on Hulk #24 everyone?


bad


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2010)

I went to my comic book shop and told the guy I stole it.


After I bought Strazencky's Thor Vollume 2 of course and looked for some neat Doctor Who stuff.

Didn't find any


----------



## Thor (Aug 21, 2010)

Es said:


> It was mediocre, Loeb can't even differentiate between the Green Scar persona and the Banner Hulk,  I'm glad he's finally off though.



Exactly. Who was that Hulk supposed to be?


----------



## Es (Aug 21, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Exactly. Who was that Hulk supposed to be?


The Green Scar is like a merger of the gray Hulk and the Savage Hulk, he was also sometimes known as Gravage Hulk


----------



## Glued (Aug 21, 2010)

What the...I cannot even...how is that...I don't know what to say.

Does Loeb hate Pak, because everything good that Pak created, Loeb seem Hell bent on destroying with a vengeance


----------



## Deviate (Aug 21, 2010)

Thankfully Loeb is off Hulk. Pak, continue your epicness.


----------



## Thor (Aug 26, 2010)

Prince of Power was cool. Herc is the god of gods. Skyfather.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Herc is the god of gods. Skyfather.


----------



## Glued (Aug 26, 2010)

Prince of Power 04 seemed rushed to me.

1-3 were great, but number 4 just was bleh.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Cho and Thor have a boring talk about Loki and they make a comparison. Thor tries to warn Cho. Cho steals Thors power.

Thor and Vali have a fight.

Delphyne has a fight with Atalanta for no reason.

Cho becomes omniscient Skyfather and the abruptly finds Hercules and gives him all his power.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 28, 2010)

Rushed? Yes. Awesome? Yes


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 28, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> bad



Green Scar Beating Red Hulk into a Bloody pulp
She-Hulk beating the Holly hell out  of the Red bitch

i dont know about u but i felt very satisfied


----------



## NarutoWinsByDefault (Aug 31, 2010)

Everyone has his or her opinions, im glad Herc is back, he seems to be growing in popularity.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 31, 2010)

I liked God of heroes better


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 31, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Green Scar Beating Red Hulk into a Bloody pulp
> She-Hulk beating the Holly hell out  of the Red bitch
> 
> i dont know about u but i felt very satisfied



If it were a silent comic I probably would have enjoyed it. But Loeb writes it, he overwrites it, and he uses dual monologues. It was terrible.

on Prince of Power 4, I liked it alright but it was a bit rushed like Grimm said. I was happy to see they haven't forgotten about Cho's good guy/bad guy plot line entirely, I liked the comparison Thor made between him and Loki.


----------



## Glued (Sep 2, 2010)

Shit was real funny in the New Incredible Hulks.

Batman has his family.
-Batgirl
-Nightwing
-Damian Wayne
-Redhood
-The Failure Known as Tim Drake, who should be expunged from the Earth

Superman
-Powergirl
-Supergirl
-Mon-El
-Steel
-Kon-El

Hulk
-Skaar
-She-Hulk
-Red-She Hulk
-Lyra She-Hulk
-A-Bomb
-Korg

Though Lyra didn't say anything, Bruce didn't say anything to her and the artist and the writer both seem to have forgotten the Lyra is supposed to be green all the time.

Its like Lyra is the Meg of the Hulk family.


----------



## The Big G (Sep 2, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Though Lyra didn't say anything, Bruce didn't say anything to her and the artist and the writer both seem to have forgotten the Lyra is supposed to be green all the time.
> 
> Its like Lyra is the Meg of the Hulk family.



Actually i've seen a few sceens of Lyra looking like a human in public, so i just assumed she could revert to a human form


----------



## Glued (Sep 2, 2010)

But how, the angrier she gets, the weaker she gets.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 2, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> *-The Failure Known as Tim Drake, who should be expunged from the Earth*



Just curious, why do you hate Tim Drake?

He's probably my favorite DC character. At least, he is when he's not in mega angst mode.


----------



## Glued (Sep 2, 2010)

I just got stunned when he tried to clone his best friend.  Don't really keep up with Batman comics. I also remember him getting his ass kicked by Damian. Plus there was the time he met his future self and was left alone in a building with a gun in his hand and had to be carried out by Miss Martian because he was being emo.

I really don't know much about Tim, but if you can recommend some good Tim comics, I'd be happy to read them.


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 5, 2010)

The Big G said:


> Actually i've seen a few sceens of Lyra looking like a human in public, so i just assumed she could revert to a human form



The first time she had had all her gamma radiation drained out of her by a villain and the second was make up/hologram. She's never been shown as being able to change at will between human and hulk and that ability would've been really useful in the second scenario. Either she's in make up again or Bruce has done something to her that allows her to change.



Ben Grimm said:


> Its like Lyra is the Meg of the Hulk family.



I thought the same but she's going to be sharing the spotlight with Jennifer in a new ongoing in November called  so they haven't forgotten her



			
				Ben Grimm said:
			
		

> Though Lyra didn't say anything, Bruce didn't say anything to her and the artist and the writer both seem to have forgotten the Lyra is supposed to be green all the time.



He had more issues to iron out with his [ex]wife than he did with his daughter. Considering how easily she was working with him I expect they had a talk off screen. An interview with the writer and artists of the She-Hulks series implies that her and Hulk will interact a bit more there


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 5, 2010)

Just assume it's an image inducer


----------



## Glued (Sep 10, 2010)

There is only one thing to say about all these Hulks coming from every nook and cranny


----------



## Glued (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh dear lord, how they gonna beat Hiro-Kala, he was frikken overpowered. Incredible Old Strong force and the power of the Worldmind at his finger tips. You know, I get what they've been saying, Hulk isn't the monster, Banner is. Hiro-Kala is the true son.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 16, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> I really don't know much about Tim, but if you can recommend some good Tim comics, I'd be happy to read them.



not Teen Titans, obviously.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 16, 2010)

Teen Titans pre-infinite crisis isn't bad.

After infinite crisis, Tim's pretty much in  mode 24/7. Thank god Yost and Nicieza have started turning the kid around.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 16, 2010)

What is Hiro-Kala in?


----------



## Glued (Sep 16, 2010)

Hulk Dark Son.

Anyways, Hulk was talking to Red She Hulk about putting his boy in danger, but he ends up blasting him into the Ocean. Then he scares the hell out of Skaar by punching the sand.

If he's not carefully, he might accidentally break Skaar.


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 17, 2010)

Those were both accidents and let's face it when you transform because of anger you're going to have temper problems. I don't really care about  Hiro-Kala but the Hulk family's interaction and such like is interesting enough that I reckon I'll continue reading this despite not caring for the villain


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 17, 2010)

hiro-kala should have remained away. Very away


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 17, 2010)

Another thing, Lyra and She-Hulk made an appearance in the previous issue but in a non-speaking role but they don't even appear in this issue. I'd think having Jen talk with Betty would be a lot less volatile than having Bruce do it and I'd like to see Lyra interacting with Skaar. Now it's possible that Bruce has already sent them on the mission that acts as the first arc of their sries but he makes no mention of it so we can assume that isn't the case.

Some people say that Hulk was drawn too skinny but I prefer him this way to the ape on steroids he used to look like


----------



## Shadow (Sep 17, 2010)

wait hiro kala is on earth already?


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 17, 2010)

He's just entered the Solar System and made his presence felt


----------



## Shadow (Sep 17, 2010)

What are the chances that Hulk and Hiro just hug?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't know how I feel towards Hiro-Kala.

Fine line between dislike and curiousity.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 23, 2010)

Jeff Parker and Gabriel Hardman knock Thunderbolt Ross out of the park.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 24, 2010)

Hercules. God of Heroes.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 24, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Hercules. God of Heroes.



A fitting title. With the cape to match. Seriously, Herc is rocking the shit out of that cape.

Warning, this image contains excessive manliness and may not be suitable for all audiences.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 24, 2010)

I know a certain Cunt who has a commeuppance coming around soon


----------



## Glued (Sep 24, 2010)

But Athena has Zeus's Divine Thunderbolt


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 24, 2010)

No one care's about Athena's gayzer tazer


----------



## Parallax (Sep 24, 2010)

How's the new arc on Incredible Hulk?  Is it worth checking out?


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 24, 2010)

Shadow said:


> What are the chances that Hulk and Hiro just hug?



There is an image of Hiro holding a defeated Hulk above his head.  So, unless that's his way of hugging, they may just fight, or use a slip and slide.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 24, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I know a certain Cunt who has a commeuppance coming around soon



I ALMOST FORGOT ABOUT THAT. ATHENA! YOU CUNT!



Ben Grimm said:


> But Athena has Zeus's Divine Thunderbolt



Fuck that, aren't they both skyfather status? And even if Athena is more powerful, between Cho's Armani suit and Herc's cape of supreme epicness, their style alone will defeat her.


----------



## Es (Sep 24, 2010)

Parallax said:


> How's the new arc on Incredible Hulk?  Is it worth checking out?


Its been pretty good really.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 24, 2010)

I thought Herc's title now was god of gods. ridiculous as that is. athena's god of heroes last i checked.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 24, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> A fitting title. With the cape to match. Seriously, Herc is rocking the shit out of that cape.
> 
> Warning, this image contains excessive manliness and may not be suitable for all audiences.



So damn good.


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 25, 2010)

Shadow said:


> What are the chances that Hulk and Hiro just hug?



Very,very low


----------



## Glued (Sep 26, 2010)

Hiro is a God complex done right, he's not going to tolerate the existence of a brother or a father.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 26, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> I thought Herc's title now was god of gods. ridiculous as that is. athena's god of heroes last i checked.



Nope, Herc is god of heroes.

Athena is goddess of cunts.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2010)

Athena is cunt of cunts. She's the cunt titan. Beware of her mangobling vagina


----------



## Glued (Sep 26, 2010)

but she's a virgin


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> but she's a virgin



so they say

Shes like the ultimate sexy librarian


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 26, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Athena is cunt of cunts. She's the cunt titan. Beware of her mangobling vagina



I bet you it has teeth...Adamantine teeth.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 4, 2010)

People would still try to go for it.

Can't wait for Chaos War.


----------



## Es (Oct 4, 2010)

I saw that it has a resurrected   Abombination in the Hulk crossover, I am fucking sold.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 7, 2010)

Chaos War 1 was just off the gar charts.

Hercules showing the all fathers whats what! 

Thor getting his bro under control! (and dismissing amadeus cho)! 

Herc's "let's go kick some chaos ass" speech! 

Herc's reaction to being trapped in a world filled with nothing but monsters!


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 7, 2010)

Herc will not take ur shit whether u be God, Mutant, Or man


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 7, 2010)

... i still like athena.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 7, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> ... i still like athena.



HAVE AT THEE!


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 7, 2010)

cmon she was pretty enjoyable before she 'betrayed' herc, and it's pretty clear that her overall goal is to help the good guys in a 'the means justify the ends' kind of way.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 7, 2010)

She's always been "okay" to me. She was always a debbie downer and when she betrayed herc that was fucked up.

But...she's probably going to excuse her actions with "You couldn't defeat the chaos king without that super power up cho gave you, which wouldn't have happened if you hadn't been banished"


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 7, 2010)

i like having the sensible character there to face palm when herc and cho do something hilariously stupid.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 7, 2010)

As the straight woman she works well. As the superbitch who banished Herc into an alternate universe...eh thats a bit much.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 8, 2010)

Chaos War is off to a good start.

Hercules and Thor and Amadeus is just win.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 8, 2010)

Good god yes. As anticlimactic as it was, the whole "Do you hear our footfalls chaos king?" "The champions of earth come for you!"

Thor/Herc is an awesome combo. And seeing Amadeus chill herc out (including blocking a some god power with his mace) was pretty sweet.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 13, 2010)

Hellstrom's along for the ride?

 indeed!


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 13, 2010)

He looks like he's controlling pokemons but the ollympian family being back is awesomesauce


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2010)

QUICK PHOTO SHOP A BASE BALL HAT ON HIM!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 14, 2010)

Will Galactus job or lose clean?

'Tis the question.


----------



## Glued (Oct 15, 2010)

Galactus>Celestials>Skyfathers.

However it all depends on the hunger of Galactus.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 20, 2010)

Holy shit, chaos war 2 did not disappoint. Herc's power is ridiculous. 

Also, im not sure how in character it is, but Surfer's "GODDAMNIT YOU GUYS" response to being summoned with galactus was hilarious.

And I gotta say, God Squad 2.0 > God Squad 1.0


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 22, 2010)

The Real War for Creation is being Fought on.......Twitter.


----------



## Glued (Oct 22, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Holy shit, chaos war 2 did not disappoint. Herc's power is ridiculous.
> 
> Also, im not sure how in character it is, but Surfer's "GODDAMNIT YOU GUYS" response to being summoned with galactus was hilarious.
> 
> And I gotta say, God Squad 2.0 > God Squad 1.0



Hearing the voices of every hero on earth, check
Summoning all the heroes on Earth, check
Beating up 5 skyfathers, check
Bestowing fraction of his power to heroes, check
Stopping time on a planetary level, check
Summoning Eternity himself, check
Summoning Galactus, check
Summoning an eternal, check

However at the trial of Reed Richards, Galactus and the Watcher combined to summon Eternity.

Even if Herc is a Super Skyfather, he shouldn't be able to pull off this feat.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 22, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Hearing the voices of every hero on earth, check
> Summoning all the heroes on Earth, check
> Beating up 5 skyfathers, check
> Bestowing fraction of his power to heroes, check
> ...



Herc Disagrees

He is SuperGod!


----------



## Glued (Oct 22, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Herc Disagrees
> 
> He is SuperGod!



Dude, Pak is wanking Herc and Amatsu for the sake of a plot. No Skyfather should be able to summon eternity. 

However since its Herc, I will ignore it for the sake of its awesomeness.


----------



## Glued (Oct 22, 2010)

Also in Issue 1, when Iron Man was reading Herc's powerlevel, I expected him to take off his helmet, crush it in his hand and scream, "Its over 9000"


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 22, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Dude, Pak is wanking Herc and Amatsu for the sake of a plot. No Skyfather should be able to summon eternity.
> 
> However since its Herc, I will ignore it for the sake of its awesomeness.



herc is  far beyond a simple sky father, haven't they called him "god of Gods?


----------



## Glued (Oct 22, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> herc is  far beyond a simple sky father, haven't they called him "god of Gods?



When Cho became Omnipotent, he said that he would only be a false Skyfather.

The powers Herc has was given to him by Cho.

I hardly believe that Herc is even Celestial level even with the whole beating up five other Skyfathers.


----------



## Es (Oct 22, 2010)

I saw from a solicit that the next Thunderbolts arc is going to partake during the Scorched Earth storyline in Hulk.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 22, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> When Cho became Omnipotent, he said that he would only be a false Skyfather.


 yeah cause he is a mortal



> The powers Herc has was given to him by Cho.
> 
> I hardly believe that Herc is even Celestial level even with the whole beating up five other Skyfathers.


 well have to see, hes already summoned 2 of the fundamental forces of the universe

and herc probably wont be keeping his powers after  the war any way


----------



## Glued (Oct 22, 2010)

Thor was able to gain Herc's attention and wake him up with his hammer. A celestial would have ignored the attack completely.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 22, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Thor was able to gain Herc's attention and wake him up with his hammer. A celestial would have ignored the attack completely.


your right

cause its not like a celestial isnt a giant fucking robot or any thing....


----------



## Thor (Oct 22, 2010)

So Eternals use the Power Cosmic.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 22, 2010)

Probably something recently added by the writer.

Chaos War #2? Fucking A.

God Squad 2.0 fucking rules.


----------



## Thor (Oct 22, 2010)

Scary Movie Guy said:


> Probably something recently added by the writer.
> 
> Chaos War #2? Fucking A.
> 
> God Squad 2.0 fucking rules.



Well The Eternal Cronos who became an abstract uses the Power Cosmic. He gained it during an experiment that gave the Polar Eternals smaller doses of Cosmic power.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 23, 2010)

I suppose. I never really was an Eternals reader.

I forgot about them during the event.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 23, 2010)

So let me get this straight, Mikaboshi = Eternity?

Really?

No. Just no

Either Chaos War is bs or Sacred Invasion/Ares Mini are bs

You can't have both.


----------



## Thor (Oct 23, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> So let me get this straight, Mikaboshi = Eternity?
> 
> Really?
> 
> ...



He's the "other-side of the coin". Even though I thought was Infinity.


----------



## Es (Oct 23, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> So let me get this straight, Mikaboshi = Eternity?
> 
> Really?
> 
> ...


It's implyed that Chaos King was just masqueradeing as a God.


----------



## Glued (Oct 23, 2010)

All of this is just one gigantic retcon, an awesome retcon, but still the same.

Pak is wanking Mikaboshi and Herc to kingdom come.


----------



## Thor (Oct 23, 2010)

Chaos War has terrible dialogue. It's got a lot of fan service though which is why I will continue buying it and it's tie-ins


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 23, 2010)

Mikaboshi just complicates the whole relationship of the Cosmic Compass. . . and when you factor in Abraxas. . . oh boy.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2010)

Mika is a cosmic horror from the voice before existence whats so complicated?


----------



## Glued (Oct 23, 2010)

Lets all just forget logic and sense so we can enjoy the awesomeness. Chaos War is what comic books are all about. Random insanity, awesome battles, ridiculous feats and of course lovable heroes like Hercules, with the ocassional butt joke. I can't get enough of it. 

God Squad 2, ready to go.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2010)

i look forward to Zeus smacking the shit out of thor


----------



## Glued (Oct 23, 2010)

If Zeus gets reborn, you think he's going to keep his promise to Hera about no more infidelity.


----------



## Thor (Oct 23, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Lets all just forget logic and sense so we can enjoy the awesomeness. Chaos War is what comic books are all about. Random insanity, awesome battles, ridiculous feats and of course lovable heroes like Hercules, with the ocassional butt joke. I can't get enough of it.
> 
> God Squad 2, ready to go.



Add in terrible dialogue and no structure.



Zen-aku said:


> i look forward to Zeus smacking the shit out of thor



And the sky is green. Thor always prevails.


----------



## Glued (Oct 23, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Add in terrible dialogue and no structure.



Who gives a shit, its Hercules, he's awesome. 



> And the sky is green. Thor always prevails.



Based off recent issues, I'd the sky is pretty black right now.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Add in terrible dialogue and no structure.


 the dialogue is just fine

nice and epic with cho bring the snark




> And the sky is green. Thor always prevails.


Sept you know when he doesn't, the little thunderer is gonna get his ass kicked by Uncle Zeus


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 23, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Mika is a cosmic horror from the voice before existence whats so complicated?



Reread Ares' original mini and Herc's SI tie-in

Mikaboshi was in both where he showed the grand total of zero of his Eternity level power


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Reread Ares' original mini and Herc's SI tie-in
> 
> Mikaboshi was in both where he showed the grand total of zero of his Eternity level power



no but he did gut a sky father

and this was before he went across space killing and most likely assimilating numerous alien gods


and even in the ares mini he was presented as really mysterious


----------



## Thor (Oct 23, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> the dialogue is just fine
> 
> nice and epic with cho bring the snark



Agree to disagree. Cho is an idiot and a terrible character.



> Sept you know when he doesn't, the little thunderer is gonna get his ass kicked by Uncle Zeus



Uncle Zeus? Thor is Zeus's Dad's half brother. Thor is Zeus' uncle. When has Thor ever failed? Like neverrrrr. He knocks down Celestials in one hit, the same Celestials Zeus shit's his pants over. 

Thor


----------



## Glued (Oct 23, 2010)

Are you seriously going to say Thor>Zeus.

Zeus is a skyfather.


----------



## Thor (Oct 23, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Are you seriously going to say Thor>Zeus.
> 
> Zeus is a skyfather.



Still doesn't stop Thor from beating him. Thor still has the Odin Force. Thor has fought Zeus before when he was a *godling* and the fight went on for weeks, Zeus prevailed eventually. Thor makes Galactus run. Zeus needs a power up to punch Galactus in the face.

Thor has already sonned a Skyfather




Thor


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 23, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> no but he did gut a sky father



A Skyfather is so far beneath Eternity it is akin to Hulk and a normal human.

Eternity >= Galactus >= Skyfathers



> and this was before he went across space killing and most likely assimilating numerous alien gods



It never said he assimilated any



> and even in the ares mini he was presented as really mysterious



That justifies NOTHING.

How is being mysterious able to cover the cop-out excuse of being the top 10 strongest beings in the universe?

EDIT: Thor makes G run? wtf


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Uncle Zeus? Thor is Zeus's Dad's half brother. Thor is Zeus' uncle. When has Thor ever failed? Like neverrrrr. He knocks down Celestials in one hit, the same Celestials Zeus shit's his pants over.
> 
> Thor



for a Thor fan u dont know ur history

Zeus and odin are equals, Zeus and odin are [like?] brothers

Odin has even sad zeus is the most powerful air spirit in creation

Oh Also

*Spoiler*: __ 











Zeus >>>> Thor


----------



## Glued (Oct 23, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Still doesn't stop Thor from beating him. Thor has fought Zeus before when he was a *godling* and the fight went on for weeks, Zeus prevailed eventually. Thor makes Galactus run. Zeus needs a power up to punch Galactus in the face.
> 
> Thor



Zeus prevails by your own admission

Thor harming Galactus can only happen if Galactus is hungry, which is majority of the time. Its a good excuse for him to job to a lot of people.


----------



## Glued (Oct 23, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> for a Thor fan u dont know ur history
> 
> Zeus and odin are equals, Zeus and odin are [like?] brothers
> 
> ...


Marvel Thor is the son Gaea, lets leave it at that. Its a very messed up family


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> A Skyfather is so far beneath Eternity it is akin to Hulk and a normal human.
> 
> Eternity >= Galactus >= Skyfathers
> 
> ...


 he ripped out Nightmares heart and gained his  powers, its not that much of a stretch



> That justifies NOTHING.
> 
> How is being mysterious able to cover the cop-out excuse of being the top 10 strongest beings in the universe?


 cause we didn't know what he truly was


----------



## Thor (Oct 23, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> for a Thor fan u dont know ur history
> 
> Zeus and odin are equals, Zeus and odin are [like?] brothers
> 
> ...



No Thor is Zeus' Uncle. Thor shares the same mother as Zeus' father.

Zeus and Odin are not equals in power only in status. Odin is the strongest of the Skyfathers. 

Odin said Zeus was the most powerful air spirit when Thor was a godling. 

Zeus>>>>Young Thor but Current supergod sonning, Sentry killing Thor>Zeus

Thor


----------



## Glued (Oct 23, 2010)

Killing the Sentry does not in anyway make Thor superior to Zeus


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> No Thor is Zeus' Uncle. Thor shares the same mother as Zeus' father.
> 
> Zeus and Odin are not equals in power only in status. Odin is the strongest of the Skyfathers.
> 
> ...



no Zeus is Odin's equal i n power [Zeus is god of power] They've fought each other to a stand still and is the main reason they made a pact to work together. 

Thor isn't even sky father level any more cause he lost the odinforce


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 23, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> he ripped out Nightmares heart and gained his  powers, its not that much of a stretch



If you are someone at Eternity's level of power (heck even G's level of power), you could already do that



> cause we didn't know what he truly was



Being the opposite side of the coin of Eternity is about as concrete a statement of strength as it comes.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> If you are someone at Eternity's level of power (heck even G's level of power), you could already do that


 Doesn't this statement support my argument?


> Being the opposite side of the coin of Eternity is about as concrete a statement of strength as it comes.


what do you mean?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 23, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Doesn't this statement support my argument?



No it doesn't. Him taking the power of someone that is so much damn weaker than him is the same as Galactus absorbing the power of Nitro. 

Why?



> what do you mean?



He is Eternity's opposite. How mysterious can you get with that?


----------



## Thor (Oct 23, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> no Zeus is Odin's equal i n power [Zeus is god of power] They've fought each other to a stand still and is the main reason they made a pact to work together.
> 
> *Thor isn't even sky father level any more cause he lost the odinforce*



Zeus is not god of power and Zeus most certainly is not Odin's equal. Like I said they are equal in status. The Asgardians and Olympians fought each other to a standstill. 

Thor still has the Odin Force as evidenced by him ressurecting Loki. Dr Strange was wrong.


----------



## Thor (Oct 23, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Killing the Sentry does not in anyway make Thor superior to Zeus



Why not? Sentry brought down Asgard which was being held up by the Odin Force, to bring it down he had to break the enchantment holding Asgard up. Simply speaking he overpowered the Odin Force. Thor killed that guy.

Thor .


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 23, 2010)

Get lost fanboy


----------



## Thor (Oct 23, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Get lost fanboy


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> No it doesn't. Him taking the power of someone that is so much damn weaker than him is the same as Galactus absorbing the power of Nitro.


 my original point was that  he has showed he has the power too assimilate other gods, is  it really that much fo stretch that if is is the being of the void he'd be able to bump his power back up after doing who knows what in space



> He is Eternity's opposite. How mysterious can you get with that?


i meant  back when we thought he was just a god



Thor Odinson said:


> Zeus is not god of power and Zeus most certainly is not Odin's equal. Like I said they are equal in status. The Asgardians and Olympians fought each other to a standstill.


its been stated that zeus was odin's equal



> Thor still has the Odin Force as evidenced by him ressurecting Loki. Dr Strange was wrong.


 when did that happen, i thought he only was planning on trying to do it

[fraction fucks up again i guess]


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 23, 2010)

Zen, we're clearing going around in circles here. Let's just stop arguing over such silly matters


----------



## Thor (Oct 23, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> its been stated that zeus was odin's equal



Was it stated they were equals in power, or just equals? Based on showings Odin is far superior to the other All-Fathers. They are all equal in status though.




> when did that happen, i thought he only was planning on trying to do it
> [fraction fucks up again i guess]



It hasn't happened yet but based on future solicits he succeeds.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Zen, we're clearing going around in circles here. Let's just stop arguing over such silly matters



which the Zeus thing or the Mika's power level not begin out of no where


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Was it stated they were equals in power, or just equals? Based on showings Odin is far superior to the other All-Fathers. They are all equal in status though.


 iam pretty sure it was stated they were equal in power, and they they have fought to a stalemate befor




> It hasn't happened yet but based on future solicits he succeeds.


we dont know how he dose it for sure then


----------



## Thor (Oct 23, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> iam pretty sure it was stated they were equal in power, and they they have fought to a stalemate befor



Meh. Thor is about to fight Odin soon anyways. We'll see.




> we dont know how he dose it for sure then


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2010)

FUCKING FRACTION FFFFFFFF-


----------



## Glued (Oct 29, 2010)

You guys seen the newest Hulk. Hiro-kala used an army of children to attack banner and then he killed said children. Bruce was crying.

Here's hoping he teaches that snot-nosed kid with a God Complex a thing or two.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 29, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> You guys seen the newest Hulk. Hiro-kala used an army of children to attack banner and then he killed said children. Bruce was crying.
> 
> Here's hoping he teaches that snot-nosed kid with a God Complex a thing or two.



Hiro Doesn't actually believe he is a god. 

me i want hiro to whoop Skaar's ass


----------



## Es (Oct 30, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> You guys seen the newest Hulk. Hiro-kala used an army of children to attack banner and then he killed said children. Bruce was crying.
> 
> Here's hoping he teaches that snot-nosed kid with a God Complex a thing or two.


----------



## Glued (Oct 30, 2010)

Hiro is quite the bastard.

I wonder how strong he is with the power of the Worldmind.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 31, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> He is Eternity's opposite. How mysterious can you get with that?



There's a lot of ways to interpert cosmic levels affairs, and lord knows we have the lienancy to do so, given how above our awareness they're meant to be.



But there is one of two things



1) Eternity cannot attack oblivion. Mikabosh is becoming an agent of oblivion, and eternity needs oblivion in which to define himself in, so therefore Mikabosh is outside of his rule to act.
The same way Death cannot touch Mr Immortal. Or the same way I can't punch air, but I still rank at a higher tier than a fart

2) Eternity lied for some reason. We're still all befuddled at Hank Pym, scientist Supreme.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 3, 2010)

What are the chances that Hulk and Hiro just hug it out like Skaar and Hulk? lol


----------



## Glued (Nov 3, 2010)

None, but I definitely see Hiro being locked up in a shield vault.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 3, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Killing the Sentry does not in anyway make Thor superior to Zeus



Especially when it was hammered by the Dark Avengers run, Bendis Word of God (including Tom Brevoort vindication) and common sense of how his powers work, that the "killing" only happened because he wanted to die after carrying a suicidal streak for days if not longer while such a situation only presented itself because of Loki's sacrifice and a lot of teamwork (calculated by Amadeus Cho's silly brain powers in the MA tie-in). Context is a bitch.

No wonder Bendis mocked the extreme Thor fanboys on his board for giving him shit about Thor IMPALING CELESTIALS (hysterical all caps from Bendis not me) while Siege was being published.

If Thor is supposed to be a "Skyfather" right now, he sure is the most glass cannon one I've ever seen after being knocked out by the strong but decidedly not Skyfather level U-Foes etc. while resurrecting a single deity like Loki (even if he succeeds) after visibly concentrating and spinning his hammer like he does with non-casual maneuvers doesn't exactly scream top tier Skyfather either. But some people will believe anything.

Let's see if that particular hype holds even a year from now since Marvel is pushing Thor comics like he's Wolverine in preparation for the movie.

Oh and not a fan of Pak, myself. Maybe I need exposure to more of his work but I'm not holding my breath or particularly prioritizing him.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 3, 2010)

the u-foes are hulk bad guys, those tend to be tough bad guys.


----------



## Glued (Nov 4, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Especially when it was hammered by the Dark Avengers run, Bendis Word of God (including Tom Brevoort vindication) and common sense of how his powers work, that the "killing" only happened because he wanted to die after carrying a suicidal streak for days if not longer while such a situation only presented itself because of Loki's sacrifice and a lot of teamwork (calculated by Amadeus Cho's silly brain powers in the MA tie-in). Context is a bitch.
> 
> *No wonder Bendis mocked the extreme Thor fanboys on his board for giving him shit about Thor IMPALING CELESTIALS (hysterical all caps from Bendis not me) while Siege was being published.
> *
> ...


When did this happen?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 4, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> the u-foes are hulk bad guys, those tend to be tough bad guys.



Yeah, but a skyfather being beaten by WWH would be unaceptable.

Anywa, he's clearly around high herald right now. And there's nuthin' wrong bout that


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 4, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> When did this happen?



He made a mock post on his board in the Jinxworld Forums months ago.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 4, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Yeah, but a skyfather being beaten by WWH would be unaceptable.



It would? Marvel makes Hulk kind of ridiculously powerful.


----------



## Es (Nov 4, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> It would? Marvel makes Hulk kind of ridiculously powerful.


They don't make it that ridiculous, I remember when Hulk was going to attack Odin and he just BFRed him on the spot in one of issues of Incredible.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 4, 2010)

or he could just slap him into the sun


----------



## Es (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 5, 2010)

Imagine if Hercules was there against Hiro-Kala.


----------



## Es (Nov 5, 2010)

I just finished Chaos War 3 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Athena really is a super cunt


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ATHENA GODDESS OF CUNTS!


----------



## Thor (Nov 7, 2010)

Galactus .


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2010)

wait, chaos war doesn't come out this week. Did something new happen?


----------



## Thor (Nov 7, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> wait, chaos war doesn't come out this week. Did something new happen?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Galactus jobbed. Herc kills Zeus in 1 blow, Athena is on Chaos Kings side


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Galactus jobbed. Herc kills Zeus in 1 blow, Athena is on Chaos Kings side




*Spoiler*: __ 



 I still have my doubts about it, what was the point of setting up Amadeus as the new Prince of Power?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 7, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Galactus .



Zeus 


*Spoiler*: __ 



every one underestimates that mofo


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Galactus .



Remember, he is hungry.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 7, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Remember, he is hungry.



that and its an undead Zeus  no shame in losing to all of that win


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2010)

It's actually 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 mikabosh in desguise


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 7, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> It's actually
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



no


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mikaboshi was just hiding inside him, controlling him, you could make a case that he was also augmenting his powers if ur butt hurt over  galactus geting his shit tossed


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 7, 2010)

Athena! The cunt!


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 7, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Athena! The cunt!



Cunt of Cunts!


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 7, 2010)

one negative thing i'll say about chaos war is how similar it is to sacred invasion. god squad vs evil god who's MO is the same both times. And sacred invasion was funnier too. the "Fool." bit was good but overall chaos war's been a little short on laughs.

I still like it.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 7, 2010)

From only looking at the art, it's generally not my cup of tea except for... Mikaboshi. 

I stayed the heck away from Secret Invasion.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 7, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> one negative thing i'll say about chaos war is how similar it is to sacred invasion. god squad vs evil god who's MO is the same both times. And sacred invasion was funnier too. the "Fool." bit was good but overall chaos war's been a little short on laughs.
> 
> I still like it.



a massive eldritch abomination is layign siege to reality itself

tis not the time to cracketh the jokes


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 8, 2010)

Sacred Invasion was about how the tag team of F***** Hercules the Lion of the Plains, and Amadeus Cho, the seventh smartest person in the world, were moved by a mysterious loki-esque plan of athena, to confront the invasion of the skrulls, who was a marvel event, that was just as spritual as it was physical.

Remember, "He Loves You"? While everyone was having that green cawkfest, Hercules assembled heroes of the divine to kick He's ass. Your God has a hammer? Well my God dun need one.
They went on a typical greek odysey, there was a traitor amongst them, and at the end they got their asses massively kicked, faced their worse fears, but all and all were victorious, in a struggle of both mixed resents and gray moralities.

In Chaos War the absolute voidness is out to destroy, eat and soul rape your family, and all that stands in the way is the God of heroes, who has awesome newfound power but can't use it to save his life.
It's also about the selfishness of Gods.
Where secret invasion was an odyssey, this is more like magical anihalation.


I can see the similarities, but they should be there. Sacred Invasion and Chaos War are in sequence, as they should be. It's just about the only relevant book that makes the invasion matter without going at the Dark Reign. They're facing hordes of alien divinities, yes,, but then again, they're a shared plot point. They're the same characters, those hordes. And they invade Nightmare's domain, but that's an important placepoint in godstories, and again, it happens as a consequence of the plot started in Sacred invasion. The conucil of Godheads is there too, but now with Hercules as a Skyfather, they're looked at difrently. The weight between responsability and selfishness shifts in ways that were not explored.


----------



## Thor (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm just reading Chaos War for Thor and the feats. The story is sub-par, the art is atrocious. It's all going to fast. Half the characters there are just there to shoot pretty blasts.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 8, 2010)

I like the art :\

coloring is a bit muddy or something though.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 8, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> I'm just reading Chaos War for Thor and the feats. The story is sub-par, the art is atrocious. It's all going to fast. Half the characters there are just there to shoot pretty blasts.



no the Thanos crap is a subpar

this is awesome


----------



## Es (Nov 8, 2010)

Haters gonna hate

Also Thor Odinson did you read any Herc acs prior to this or are you just complaning because you don't know who's who and what's going on?


----------



## Glued (Nov 8, 2010)

Somebody order Galactus a Triple Whopper.


----------



## Thor (Nov 8, 2010)

Es said:


> Haters gonna hate
> 
> Also Thor Odinson did you read any Herc acs prior to this or are you just complaning because you don't know who's who and what's going on?



I read Incredible Hercules. It was awesome. Cho's series was meh.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 9, 2010)

^ how can you say that  it had a man eating lol Cat and Cho's pimp suit


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 9, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> I read Incredible Hercules. It was awesome. Cho's series was meh.



I haven't read Cho's series, but I've heard very good things about it it recieved very good reviews.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 9, 2010)

But not from me because it was boring


----------



## Glued (Nov 10, 2010)

Prince of Power series was alright, a bit rushed, but alright. I really liked how Cho gave a roofie to the cat Goddess. Shit was cash man.

Then we find out that Thor, uses Youtube.

I'm like *holy shit, Thor uses Youtube*

First an ipod, then Youtube, what will Thor do next?

What if Thor becomes a computer programmer.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 10, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Prince of Power series was alright, a bit rushed, but alright. I really liked how Cho gave a roofie to the cat Goddess. Shit was cash man.
> 
> Then we find out that Thor, uses Youtube.
> 
> ...



it would be his domain being a Lighting AKA Electricity God


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 10, 2010)

The Thor tie-in to Chaos War was certainly not what I expected at all. Not in a bad way. . . but I don't know whether this kind of tie-in is good or bad.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 11, 2010)

The power of A THOUSAND GODS? 
Stronger than the power of a THOUSAND/HUNDRED/MILLION SUNS?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 11, 2010)

better get like 3 helicarriers


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 12, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> better get like 3 helicarriers



Filled to the brim with Suicide Girls.


----------



## Thor (Nov 12, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> The power of A THOUSAND GODS?
> Stronger than the power of a THOUSAND/HUNDRED/MILLION SUNS?



Meh. I would say Sentry was more impressive. He treated the mighty Thor like a joke until he begged to be killed. Glory on the other hand proved to be sligtly greater than Thor until Thor stopped holding his awesome back.


----------



## Glued (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey guys you read She-Hulks 1. Lyra and Jen were awesome, how they took down both Paste Pot Pete. Some nice one liners though.

Though, why is Bruce sending Lyra to Highschool.

Wizard was meh.

Next they're going after Red Ghost.

Can Lyra and Jen defeat the Communist Monkeys?

Oh yeah and one more thing, Lyra is peaks out at Class 90, she drops down to class 10 when she gets angry.

The daughter of the Hulk, a Class 90 runt who can only get weaker if she gets mad.

Hiro-Kala and Skaar are probably laughing their asses off.


----------



## Es (Nov 12, 2010)

Scorpion is even weaker though.


----------



## The Big G (Nov 12, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> The daughter of the Hulk, a Class 90 runt who can only get weaker if she gets mad.
> 
> Hiro-Kala and Skaar are probably laughing their asses off.



I blame her mother and her Femzons for stunting Lyra's potential


----------



## Glued (Nov 13, 2010)

Well at least she's a class 90 brick with precog, combine that with super human reflexes, she's pretty damn near untouchable.


----------



## shit (Nov 13, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> better get like 3 helicarriers



el em ay oh


----------



## Taleran (Nov 13, 2010)

So what do you guys think of this, from Nate Cosby's (Marvel editor's blog)



> Random Stuff:
> 
> -So the “big” fight in WWH is Hulk vs. Sentry. This was originally supposed to be where Thor came back to life, and he’d be the most equal opponent for the Worldbreaker Hulk. But stuff happened, schedules shifted, etc. So it changed to Sentry (or as he’s known by Native Americans, “Hits Like Superman, Cries Like Wussy”).


----------



## Thor (Nov 13, 2010)

"Hit's like Superman, Cries Like a Wussy" is why everyone hates him.


----------



## The Big G (Nov 13, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Well at least she's a class 90 brick with precog, combine that with super human reflexes, she's pretty damn near untouchable.



she can SNU-SNU me anytime

oh and i agree She-Hulks was fantastic

I want a Savage She-Hulk/X-23 mini


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 13, 2010)

Taleran said:


> So what do you guys think of this, from Nate Cosby's (Marvel editor's blog)



that would've made for a cooler ending, for sure


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 13, 2010)

Given what Greg Pak said of Odinforce Thor relative to WWH in interviews back then, Thor fanboys would probably still be bitching against Pak to this day if he had gotten his green-tinted paws on Thor's resurrection.


----------



## Glued (Nov 13, 2010)

To Big G:

Oh yeah and Marvel hasn't forgotten about She Hulk's Ovoid powers, where she can switch powers with other human females. As stated in the back of the comic.

Who knows maybe She Hulk will with Lyra, thus Jen gets a little precog and Lyra can really let loose


----------



## Glued (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow, as soon as Hulk gets his hands on Hiro, he screams "No, Please." and starts crying.

At least Skaar had guts.

Hiro,

He kills ten billion people.
Feeds a world to Galactus
Chokes people like Darth Vader
Makes people's heads explodes
Moves planets across universes.

But as soon as daddy gets a hold of him, he wusses out.

Oh yeah and Skaar was awesome he frikken resurrects himself from broken stone.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 18, 2010)

Hmmm seeing Cho come undone like that was...interesting


----------



## Glued (Nov 18, 2010)

You guys should read the one-shot chaos king. Three different stories about Mikaboshi facing the Impossible Man, Zenn-la's Saint of Science and Marvel's Satan.

I really enjoyed the symbolism of the Satan story where there is a picture of a three-headed dragon from Hell battling a creature that looks identical to Cthulthu, perfectly capturing the battle between evil and chaos.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2010)

Where's your god now.


----------



## Slice (Nov 19, 2010)

I still dont like his design... its so uninspired.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 19, 2010)

WE ARE VENOM COSMIC!


----------



## Glued (Nov 19, 2010)

I liked Mikaboshi design more than Chaos King.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2010)

Slice said:


> I still dont like his design... its so uninspired.



i think it works great for the Cthuluish Eldritch abomination he is


----------



## Glued (Nov 26, 2010)

Hiro-Kala has been given his punishment.

Don't know whats going to happen to Banner now.

However the last story where Amodeus got "Chowned" was great.

No seriously, it actually said "Chowned"

Do you think Pak spends time on the internet, hanging around trolls.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 26, 2010)

What a boring ending for a boring story


----------



## Es (Nov 26, 2010)

What made it boring?! 

The story was great.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok, tell me the things that weren't boring about Dark Son and I'll tell you if you're right or not


----------



## G. Hawke (Nov 26, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Ok, tell me the things that weren't boring about Dark Son and I'll tell you if you're right or not



Everything. :33


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 26, 2010)

So heavily cliched stories with poor dialogue are you thing?


----------



## Es (Nov 26, 2010)

Seeing the Hulk and Bruce's struggle to not repeat his fathers misdeeds towards him and seeing his own son become the very monster his father saw him as

Hulk vs. Secret Avengers

A Hulk family 

Bruce failure to save Hiro repeats an prevalent theme in Hulk, even though he's the strongest man on earth he still has little to no control over his own destiny



omg laser pew pew! said:


> So heavily cliched stories with poor dialogue are you thing?


Did you sure you confuse Pak with Loeb or something?


----------



## G. Hawke (Nov 26, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> So heavily cliched stories with poor dialogue are you thing?



Why do you seem to subscribe the the myth that cliche= bad? A well executed cliche is just as enjoyable as anything entirely original.

This remains the sole reason David Eddings remains one of my favorite fantasy authors despite the fact he is hardly the best around. He take a cliche, runs with it and by the end of it you find you have utterly enjoyed it.

I treat Park and his works with the same attitude, not the most original writer, but he knows how to work what he has in an enjoyable manner.

The dialogue bit I'll just have to disagree with.

Cheers.


----------



## Glued (Nov 26, 2010)

You guys read Chaos War Dead Avengers or Chaos War Alpha Flight.

Dead Avengers was alright.

Alpha Flight was a disgrace. I mean a real disgrace.

Sasquatch: We need the Beasts to defeat Chaos King
Narya: No the Beasts are worse, I'm not helping
Sasquatch: We need the Beasts.
Narya: No the Beasts are worse

Blah blah blah, Beasts get devoured by the Chaos King.

Alpha Flight sucks

No offense to the Canadians.


----------



## Es (Nov 26, 2010)

I liked how Ultron backhanded Vision in the flashback


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 27, 2010)

Es said:


> Seeing the Hulk and Bruce's struggle to not repeat his fathers misdeeds towards him and seeing his own son become the very monster his father saw him as



You mean that story point that was completely shoe-horned in with the Skaar/Hulk fight? Oh that chapter was well done and I liked that one (even though Pak is a fucking fanboy)



> Hulk vs. Secret Avengers



Insert typical Team X vs Team Y. Thunderbolts had it recently as well



> A Hulk family



Just like a Spider-Man and Wolverine family!



> Bruce failure to save Hiro repeats an prevalent theme in Hulk, even though he's the strongest man on earth he still has little to no control over his own destiny



Not really. Hiro was a bad character because he was introduced with a really REALLY bad 'character birth'; 'Caiera actually had two kids! Not one!'.

Hiro was nothing more than Pak wanting to expand on the 'Old Power' which he was obviously intending with Skaar. But as usual he couldn't because Skaar was thrown onto Earth to have a typical 'I hate my dad' scenario



> Did you sure you confuse Pak with Loeb or something?



low-ebb is a pos. Pak is a stupid fanboy that masturbates over the Hulk everyday. Just like low-ebb should not write a book without Tim Sale, Pak should not do a book with Van Lente because other wise the dialogue is excruciating to read than eating wood.



Yami no Takeshi said:


> Why do you seem to subscribe the the myth that cliche= bad? A well executed cliche is just as enjoyable as anything entirely original.
> 
> I treat Park and his works with the same attitude, not the most original writer, but he knows how to work what he has in an enjoyable manner.



You haven't pointed out why Dark Son was any good.

Hulk's second son that no-one knew existed is coming to Earth to destroy it and only the HULKS (and not, say Thor or Sentry before he was killed off for being useless and unpopular) can stop him!

However before the Hulks go, they have to clash with another super-hero team who then kiss and make up at the end!

Hulk confronts Hiro who shockingly discovers his son is too far gone to be saved as he watches him kill innocent children! What will Hulk do?

Hulk doesn't have what's necessary to kill Hiro and instead Skaar jumps into the ring to fight! Oh how will this go down?

They fight and Skaar uses a memory of their mummy to completely change Hiro! A memory of a important character to make the antagonist change their ways? They also have a bonding moment where they look deeply into each others eyes and Hiro suddenly understands.

But no! Hiro has gone to far and must pay for his sins!

If I wanted to read a good story about the main character 'failing' to save people close to them then I'd read Wolverine or Daredevil. Well maybe not DD because it's shit right now 


How I would have improved Dark Son.

Namor comes in and kills everyone except Betty and Jen who he sleeps with.


----------



## Es (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## G. Hawke (Nov 27, 2010)

> You haven't pointed out why Dark Son was any good.



I don't see why I need to, in all honesty.

It worked for me and was enjoyable for me, which as I see it is the point of being entertained. Unless of course the entire point is to convince you to enjoy it as much as I do, which I do not see the point in doing as I am sure you have things that you happen to enjoy which I find repulsive and I would not want or expect you to convince me otherwise.



> If I wanted to read a good story about the main character 'failing' to save people close to them then I'd read *Wolverine* or Daredevil. Well maybe not DD because it's shit right now
> 
> 
> How I would have improved Dark Son.
> ...



And there we go, Wolverine whom I lost interest in a long time ago and Namor whom I consider an arrogant twat, which you seem to enjoy.

Do you really feel the need to come in here to explain to me why you like them to me simply because I don't?

If you do, well, I'll admit I have no answer to that.


----------



## Glued (Nov 28, 2010)

She-Hulk #2, the Wizard is certainly enjoying himself


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 1, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> If I wanted to read a good story about the main character 'failing' to save people close to them then I'd read Wolverine or Daredevil. *Well maybe not DD because it's shit right now*



Pains me to hear that because the recent cover looks kickass. Reminded me of the Real Ghostbusters episode with the possessed ectosuits.


----------



## Glued (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh damn, Wyatt Wingfoot is back with She-Hulk. 

Lyra goes green in the gym locker.

Oh yeah, She-Hulk got punched out by a baby gorilla into the sky of Moscow.

Lyra pulls some Matrix shit.

She-Hulk pwns a transforming baboon.

Oh yeah, I got the last issue of God Squad #1`at my local comic book store. Sersi doesn't say much. I really loved the narration by Silver Surfer. The Wakandan Panther god, "WAKANDA STANDS ALONE!" Daimon Hellstorm burning everything like the terminator. Venus summons the Kraken. She summoned the freaking KRAKEN!


----------



## Glued (Dec 3, 2010)

And remember to buy the Chaos King One-Shot


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2010)

Dark Son's ending wasn't good. 

It wasn't terrible, but... Idk. I wanted a Skarr/ Hiro-Kala fight to the death.


----------



## Heavenly King (Dec 4, 2010)

Es said:


> I liked how Ultron backhanded Vision in the flashback



i loved it when he smashed both wonder man and thor


----------



## Velocity (Dec 4, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Lyra goes green in the gym locker.



I'll have you know my carbon footprint is as big as it has ever been! 



> Lyra pulls some Matrix shit.



Old news. I've been pulling some Matrix shit before Matrix even came out. [/quote]


----------



## Glued (Dec 4, 2010)

Lyra said:


> I'll have you know my carbon footprint is as big as it has ever been!



You are Lyra, Daughter of Da Hulk, your mere presence creates gamma radiation.



> Old news. I've been pulling some Matrix shit before Matrix even came out.



You mock da daughter of da Hulk!!!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 4, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Oh damn, Wyatt Wingfoot is back with She-Hulk.
> 
> Lyra goes green in the gym locker.
> 
> ...



She always had that idiotic power, she used it to beat up most of the Dark Avengers


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 4, 2010)

what matrix shit?


----------



## Es (Dec 4, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> what matrix shit?


Gamma Sight


----------



## Glued (Dec 4, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> She always had that idiotic power, she used it to beat up most of the Dark Avengers



I know that, I still think its awesome how she back-fliped and kicked a baby gorilla in the face.



Banhammer said:


> what matrix shit?



She can see all the movement ambient gamma radiation around her. She can only do this when she reaches a calm state.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 4, 2010)

I must have missed it.
A lot


----------



## Glued (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm hoping Lyra gets some Wonder Woman level reflexes and maybe even adamantium bracelets.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 6, 2010)

My short comments on reading Dark Son and Chaos War. . .

Dark Son: Disappointed by the reveal. Really disappointed.

Chaos War: Tie-ins are moderately good reads. Can't wait for the next main installment.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 6, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> My short comments on reading Dark Son and Chaos War. . .
> 
> *Dark Son: Disappointed by the reveal. Really disappointed.*
> 
> Chaos War: Tie-ins are moderately good reads. Can't wait for the next main installment.



What was the reveal?


----------



## Glued (Dec 6, 2010)

Hiro, never met Caiera's spirit. There for he fed 10 billion people to Galactus for no reason. He killed the girl he liked for no reason. He murdered numerous K'aitans for no reason. Only some delusion. The image of Caiera was nothing more than the conjured image of a delusional child.

Lets just forget Dark Son ever happened. There was potential, but Pak blew it, and I'm a big fan of Pak.

Fact is, Pak really just wanted to do a Barbarian comic with Skaar. He only made Hiro because someone wanted Skaar to go to Earth and meet Hulk.

If Pak wanted to do a barbarian comic he should have asked someone if he should have made his own outside the marvel universe.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 6, 2010)

is that lyra smashing Ares's helmet in with her knee?


----------



## Glued (Dec 6, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> is that lyra smashing Ares's helmet in with her knee?




Yep, she also has immunity to venom symbiote. 

shame that she's capped at class 90 and drops to class 10 when angry


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 6, 2010)

I wonder what will be next for Hulk. . .


----------



## Glued (Dec 6, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I wonder what will be next for Hulk. . .



He's got a family now, one that he's got to deal with. His failure with Hiro, should leave him alienated. The Hulk has done a lot of damage in the past, and his son got punished severely by the Worldmind. I can see Hulk having to deal with an incredible guilt complex. I honestly don't know what to think about Betty though. Whose dumb idea was it to bring her back from the dead?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 6, 2010)

Who else? Jeph Loeb


----------



## Glued (Dec 6, 2010)

*Grimm takes the Doctor Doom pose* "LOOOOOEEEEBBB!!!"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 6, 2010)

The last 3 posts had me in stitches.


----------



## Glued (Dec 6, 2010)

Well, overall I'm happy with Chaos War, except for Alpha Flight.

But I don't know what to say about Betty, she's a giant red elephant in the room.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 6, 2010)

isnt there still another issue left?


----------



## Glued (Dec 6, 2010)

Yep, number 4.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 6, 2010)

oh 2 issues left! its a 5 parter, but i couldnt remember what part we were on.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 6, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> *Hiro, never met Caiera's spirit. There for he fed 10 billion people to Galactus for no reason. He killed the girl he liked for no reason. He murdered numerous K'aitans for no reason. Only some delusion. The image of Caiera was nothing more than the conjured image of a delusional child.*
> 
> Lets just forget Dark Son ever happened. There was potential, but Pak blew it, and I'm a big fan of Pak.
> 
> ...



... 

Blegh.


----------



## Glued (Dec 8, 2010)

Hulk 618 Chaos War.

The Good:
The first page was great with Hulk sitting outside the ship looking into space then Skaar comes along and beckons Hulk to come in. It was a great tender moment.

Emil Blonsky literally rips off A-bomb's skin.  Hulk battles Chaos Abomination, it is awesome. You need to see Chaos Abomination, it is epic.

Pak further develops the relation between Lyra and She-Hulk. You can honestly tell how much Jen cares about Lyra.

A plot is developing with the search for Rick's wife Marlo, since she was once Possessed by the Cosmic Entity known as Death.

Great shocker at the end, I'm not going to reveal it, you have to buy it.

Mini Story about A-Bomb is great, with lots of humor about Rick being the happy Hulk. Rick is the Ninja Hulk, due to Leader's experiments, A-Bomb can Camoflouge himself and disappear. It was hilarious how Rick edited his own profile on Banner's computer. It was the best part of the issue.

The Bad:

Bruce shows some affection for Lyra, but not enough. He doesn't even say anything when Jen lifts her burned body out of the wreckage. He goes to New York to save her, but that is about it.  

Hulk showed more affection for Hiro than he does for Lyra. He doesn't even speak to Lyra. Its bordering neglect at the moment.

The Ugly:

Red She-Hulk, you know that tender moment with Skaar and Hulk, it got ruined by Red She-Hulk. She mocks Hulk about how he will never see Hiro-Kala again. The guy just lost his son, and she has the nerve to mock him about it. 


Overall a great issue, loved it and I enjoyed it.

Except for the Red Bitch.


----------



## Es (Dec 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Shit just got real


----------



## Es (Dec 18, 2010)

Also I'm amazed no one here has rejoiced in the events of Chaos War 4 yet,

The cunt is dead!


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 18, 2010)

out yet much?


----------



## Glued (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh shit its out, I'll buy it on monday


----------



## mow (Dec 18, 2010)

I want to get back to the hulk. I haven't touched it since the end of war world hulk and the rise of the Red Hulk (i read some of those for the lulz) and havent read any Herc since his death. Help me get back, and tell me what I should pick up and what to neglect so i can catch up to the current run


----------



## Es (Dec 18, 2010)

mow said:


> I want to get back to the hulk. I haven't touched it since the end of war world hulk and the rise of the Red Hulk (i read some of those for the lulz) and havent read any Herc since his death. Help me get back, and tell me what I should pick up and what to neglect so i can catch up to the current run


Read Planet Skaar and maybe Son of Hulk Dark Son Rising to get Hiro's storyline and Incredible Hulk: Son of Banner. For Fall of the Hulks and World War Hulk's: Avoid Hulked out Heroes and most of Loeb's writing except the Samson issue, it was actually good for some reason, while Pak's half was mostly solid, that's all I got. And Dark Son is a YMMV here although I found it to be alright, and there's also Parker's run on the Hulk which is alright.

For Herc you should read Assault on New Olympus, Prince of Power and Chaos War


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 18, 2010)

Chaos war...So fucking Epic

especially this exchange

"Well find his weak spot and-"

"he has no weak spots man!"

"THEN I SHALL HIT HIM UNTIL HE DEVELOPS ONE!"


----------



## Heavenly King (Dec 19, 2010)

Es said:


> Also I'm amazed no one here has rejoiced in the events of Chaos War 4 yet,
> 
> The cunt is dead!





*Spoiler*: __ 





Uploaded with


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 19, 2010)

ding dong the cunt is dead.



Although it see she could almost have a plan to take out the chaos king. You don't say :-/
It's like straight cuntin' beyond the grave


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 19, 2010)

Although that was a skyfather hercules just oneshot.
Good job herc, god job


----------



## Heavenly King (Dec 19, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Although that was a skyfather hercules just oneshot.
> Good job herc, god job



owned


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 19, 2010)

Holy shit. Herc and Cho both had some nice moments here.

Cho: "Feh. Eat Mace."

And HOLY SHIT herc's "talk to the hand, cunt" was excellent.


----------



## Slice (Dec 19, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> And HOLY SHIT herc's "talk to the hand, cunt" was excellent.



Bitch needs to know her place


----------



## Shadow (Dec 21, 2010)

Just picked it up and when I glanced at it before I got it......all i saw was Herc one shotting her sis.  OWNED lol


----------



## Abigail (Dec 21, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Chaos war...So fucking Epic
> 
> especially this exchange
> 
> ...



I had no idea Herc suddenly became a Shonen character.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2010)

Hercules is what would have happened to Denny crane if he was greek god who loved glory instead of money


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 21, 2010)

Abigail said:


> I had no idea Herc suddenly became a Shonen character.



he got a shonen powerup last issue too


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 21, 2010)

97% of the multiverse?

Really? 

This typical hate post was bought to you by the lasers.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 21, 2010)

Athena's heel reveal. . .

was disappointing.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2010)

Not really. We've all known she was a cunt, but that she was a smart cunt. I think she always intended to give mikaboshi wisdom.
Enough wisdom to fall back and stop


----------



## Glued (Dec 21, 2010)

Abigail said:


> I had no idea Herc suddenly became a Shonen character.


This is what I thought

At the beginning of Chaos War Iron Man was talking about how high Herc's "power Level" was.

In my imagination I half expected Iron Man to take off his helmet and crush it in his fist, screaming how Herc's power was over 9000 and Luke Cage would shout what 9000.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 21, 2010)

Pak has a bad tendency to wank characters he likes. 

If he wrote Wolverine, Logan would be killing Eternity by the 3rd issue


----------



## Id (Dec 21, 2010)

Other then Thors 2 issue mini, I am ready to take a huge squat on this event.


----------



## Es (Dec 22, 2010)

At least that saves me from the Raigen effect


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 22, 2010)

Raigen effect?


----------



## Es (Dec 22, 2010)

Jolly Ollie Guy said:


> Raigen effect?


It is a term derived from the poster and infamous troll known as Raigen and his habit of sharing interests with popular fictions in the OBD and often wanking them to high heaven. I was using a reference to it in my previous post as a joke.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 22, 2010)

Jolly Ollie Guy said:


> Raigen effect?



Parvati's Actress Beaten by Her Brother for Dating Non-Muslim


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm aware of Raigen. Though, I didn't know about 'the effect'.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 22, 2010)

There was a motion to rename it the sasuona effect, but he raiggen effected it.


----------



## Es (Dec 22, 2010)

Just got the new Hulk Issue. Holy shit Brian Banner


----------



## Glued (Dec 23, 2010)

And Brian Banner has taken the form of The Guilt Hulk.

Jarella cameo

Bruce even got to meet his mom.

Doc Samson, kicking ass.

Glenn Talbot leading the charge with ablazing.

Loved the final line, "Daddy's home."

Side Story: I am really disappointed with Bruce and Lyra. Lyra, "I do not need nor want a father." Bruce was really trying, for once. Stupid Femizon anti-male rhetoric.

Chaos War: Thor 2, it was a great sidestory, Thor basically whooped the butt of God made out of an entire pantheon with just a prayer.

It was written in old fashion epic style with the beast chanting Thor's name while Donald hid in cave.

Chaos War #4: I got to say that Herc finally deciding to give up his humanity really shows his growth. He's embraced the power of creation, not sure what that means. I really like how Pak has made parallels between nothingness and creation. How Herc wiped out Athena without even looking, that was something else. He doesn't even care anymore. 

Chaos War Ares: Poor guy, Pluto is just a sore loser. I honestly hope Ares gets a second crack at Chaos.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 23, 2010)

Abigail said:


> I had no idea Herc suddenly became a Shonen character.



*Spoiler*: __ 








ROW ROW FIGHT THE POWA


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 23, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Balder's "holy shit" face in that panel is priceless.


----------



## Es (Dec 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Glued (Dec 23, 2010)

Es said:


> *Spoiler*: __



1) I don't like that red piece of crap made by Loeb whose name I shall not utter and whose existance I will not acknowledge.
2) Why is Rick injured...again. He always seems to get injure every second and all the other Hulks have to save him.
3) I refuse to read this comic when it comes out.


----------



## Es (Dec 23, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> 1) I don't like that red piece of crap made by Loeb whose name I shall not utter and whose existance I will not acknowledge.
> 2) Why is Rick injured...again. He always seems to get injure every second and all the other Hulks have to save him.
> 3) I refuse to read this comic when it comes out.



1) Parker is doing a pretty good job at cleaning up Loeb's mess, and an added bonus is that he's been getting his ass kicked for most of the previous issues and the Scorched Earth arc has been pretty cool.

2) He got attacked while he was on Monster Island Last issue 

3) Your choice man


----------



## Bender (Dec 24, 2010)

What issue was it that Hulk jumps to the moon in a single bound?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 24, 2010)

> issues and the Scorched Earth arc has been pretty cool.


You.
Scorched Earth is one of the Arc Words in the Iron Man Timeline
Was is this arc about?


----------



## Es (Dec 24, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> You.
> Scorched Earth is one of the Arc Words in the Iron Man Timeline
> Was is this arc about?


It's about the Intel using it's backup plans to attempt to destroy the world if they ever failed to conquer it, it's happening in Parker's Hulk . The story is also going to sort of cross over with the Thunderbolts.


----------



## Es (Dec 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Preview_


----------



## Bender (Dec 24, 2010)

Uhhh helllooo

Guys can someone please answer my question?


----------



## Slice (Dec 24, 2010)

Bender said:


> What issue was it that Hulk jumps to the moon in a single bound?



The red one?

I think it was one of the first ones in the Loeb run, definately before issue 6. Cant be more precise because i only read but not kept them.


----------



## Bender (Dec 24, 2010)

Slice said:


> The red one?



I'm not sure

All I know is I was surfing the web and I saw on this feat website that said Hulk could jump to the moon in a single leap. That is some bad-ass shit.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 24, 2010)

stupid ass shit, you mean. my suspension of disbelief doesn't reach the moon.


----------



## Bender (Dec 24, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> stupid ass shit, you mean. my suspension of disbelief doesn't reach the moon.



No one gives a fuck about your suspension of stupid shit paco

Plus, this is Hulk it's not like he's always pulling off ridiculous stunts 24/7


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 24, 2010)

I hate it when authors write for the worst of fans and just make their character as impossibly powerful to please them.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 24, 2010)

Red Hulk did it with Thor. More like shitty ass shit.


----------



## Bender (Dec 24, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> I hate it when authors write for the worst of fans and just make their character as impossibly powerful to please them.



Aren't you one who said "Get used to it" when I was saying how Punisher from Marvel Ultimate should be more like his mainstream counterpart? That's the same with the Hulk's current portrayal. But let me guess: you're saying it's stupid shit because of the writing from Jeff Loeb. I bet it is. I think it's crap too but nonetheless I enjoy the feats because it brings more joy in pitting him against mooks in the OBD. 

Look on the brightside of this though: At least Hulk/Banner character-wise isn't a mary sue like The Sentry


----------



## Slice (Dec 24, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> I hate it when authors write for the worst of fans and just make their character as impossibly powerful to please them.



War Hulk beating down Black Bolt.

Loved it! 


Then came the Skrull retcon and suddently it made way more sense


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 24, 2010)

Nothing you just just said made any kind of sense


You aware the Red hulk isn't bruce banner, right?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 24, 2010)

Slice said:


> War Hulk beating down Black Bolt.
> 
> Loved it!



It happened off screen


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 24, 2010)

I dont know what you're talking about with Punisher, you might have to be more specific. 

And sentry was kind of annoying but I dont see how he was a mary sue. A mary sue is someone the author basically wants to be, so he makes him really awesome. Who would want to be Sentry, the terrified loon everyone makes fun of for throwing things into the sun?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 24, 2010)

Wasn't the Red Hulk the photo namer of the Villan Sue TvTrope?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 24, 2010)

yup, still is


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 24, 2010)

heh, rulk is the first example under comic books and hush is the second.

well done.


----------



## Bender (Dec 24, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Nothing you just just said made any kind of sense
> 
> 
> You aware the Red hulk isn't bruce banner, right?



Speaking of Red Hulk

Feelings on him? 



> I dont know what you're talking about with Punisher, you might have to be more specific.



I was saying how stupid it was that Ultimate Punisher was on the Avengers/Ultimates and should stick to being the vigilant badass we know him to be like in the mainstream.



> And sentry was kind of annoying but I dont see how he was a mary sue. A mary sue is someone the author basically wants to be, so he makes him really awesome. Who would want to be Sentry, the terrified loon everyone makes fun of for throwing things into the sun?




Wait T.O. I meant Marty Stu not Mary Sue

In any case he's Marty Sue and God mode Sue in my opinion. Not criticizing Marvel's characters but it'd be nice every now and then if there was some vulnerability from chars like Hulk and Sentry. 

The Sentry I can't forgive for nullifying Carnage from out of existence. Dude was meant to be Spidey's and if there's ever a catastrophic situation he should at least be the one to put him out of his misery. I mean like use some death weapon and take him down or special upgrade suit.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 24, 2010)

spider-man doesn't kill

it's not a sue if the character is basically just a totally pathetic person, powers aside. you can say hes a bad character, but not a sue.

edit: oh right, the punisher thing. I think what I said was you can read 616 punisher to get that punisher. If a character is exactly the same in the ultimate universe, then what's the point?

course, it was temporary anyway.


----------



## Bender (Dec 24, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> spider-man doesn't kill



True, but he should've played some more spectacular role in Carnage's eventual fall.



> you can say hes a bad character, but not a sue.



God Mode Sue

So should I erase that entry about him being a god mode sue?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 24, 2010)

He is a Sue. You read the Sentry funeral?  He took away Rogue's virginity. taught daredevil th meaning of being a good christian man, coached warrren through his fear of flight, and showed the Thing true nobility of heart.
All retroactively, all revolving around him.
but at least his character didn't revolve around his sueness.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 24, 2010)

So that's who Devil Hulk is. . .


----------



## creeper523 (Dec 30, 2010)

Jolly Ollie Guy said:


> So that's who Devil Hulk is. . .



Who is it?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 30, 2010)

Even though he continues to pull crap out of his arse, I thought the newest IH was pretty solid


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 31, 2010)

creeper523 said:


> Who is it?



Bruce's dead father. Chaos War.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh, looks like they're up for fixing the "uatugate" situation next


----------



## Shadow (Jan 13, 2011)

I miss the old days when HULK SMASH.......now HULK loves.  HULK HUGS. HULK cries.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2011)

Terrible post is terrible


----------



## Cromer (Jan 13, 2011)

That's why the only Hulk book I'm reading is She-Hulks. Just pure undiluted fun. (plus I'm broke from too many comics, go figure)


----------



## Es (Jan 13, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I miss the old days when HULK SMASH.......now HULK loves.  HULK HUGS. HULK cries.



Yo realize he did things like this in previous writers right? I mean he cried when Jarella died and Gray Hulk embraced Betty in ground Zero


----------



## Glued (Jan 13, 2011)

Recent Incredible Hulk was pretty emotional. Hulk finally realizes that him and Betty are done. Hulk faced his fears and now he's stronger than ever. Momma Banner approves of Jarella, too bad she's dead.

Recent She-Hulks was great, I am betting that girl is going expose Lyra at the dance as the daughter of the Hulk. It was hilarious how Lyra and She-Hulk busted into Mad Thinkers home and accidentally caused an avalanche. Hell and the big baby monkey. Awesome shit.

Dead Avengers, Vision stepped up his game. And ordinary citizens were saving the superheroes, and the superheroes had no idea.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 13, 2011)

Hulk tie-in fucking ruled.


----------



## Glued (Jan 13, 2011)

Brian Banner: Never stop disappointing, do you.

Translation: Son I am Disappoint.
[/IMG]


----------



## Slice (Jan 14, 2011)

Just give us something to smash!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 14, 2011)

That penciller is GODLY.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 26, 2011)

herc is continuing in a new series.

ps: called it on 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Athena. she's a cunt but a cunt with her heart in the right place.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 26, 2011)

............that ending


----------



## Glued (Jan 26, 2011)

the ending was...abrupt


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 27, 2011)

Haven't read the end of chaos war yet (so no spoilers!), but the premise and initial artwork on Herc's new series looks really really meh.

I have faith in Pak/Van Lente, but it looks like they're drastically turning down the mythological angle in favor of going traditional superhero. And that costume? Do not want.

Finally, It is so crazy ridiculous when a marvel comic teaser includes "In the streets of *new york* with nobody to watch his back"


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2011)

current hulk spoiled Chaos War


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 27, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> current hulk spoiled Chaos War



What?

That the good guys win and everyone comes back to life?

HOLY FUCKING SHIT NOWAY!

NO FUCKING WAY!


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2011)

that the entire olympus comes back to life and that hercules looses his macdaddy powers..


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 27, 2011)

You were surprised at both?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2011)

I wasn't exactly shocked, but I wished I had gone there with them.

I said I was spoiled, not trolled.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 27, 2011)

so much for no spoilers for WW


----------



## Shadow (Jan 27, 2011)

why would you read hulk tie in before the last issue of chaos war?  that was just silly

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN HAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 28, 2011)

because it came out first


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 28, 2011)

I came out first on your face


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 28, 2011)

It came out first of everywhere except your closet


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 28, 2011)

Can't be there, that's where I keep all my Namor posters


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 28, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Can't be there, that's where I keep all my Namor posters





*implied it came out second*
*implied something else came out first*
*implied you came  out*
*implied you're gay*
You're gay OMGLPP


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 28, 2011)

What are you getting at here?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 1, 2011)

With it over. . .

Overall I feel. . . well, I didn't get that "EPIC" feel.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 1, 2011)

I kinda wonder who else got ressurected..................I want Kurt to be one of them

And as for the epic ending.........its typical marvel fashion to end it without a BANG for every arc they do.  So I wasn't expecting much


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 1, 2011)

Alpha Flight is back alive.


----------



## Glued (Feb 2, 2011)

Damn, Wizard went and ruined Lyra's dance night.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah that was on the actual issue that Alpha Flight is alive but considering they were killed off panel was kinda dumb to resurrect somebody.  I guess they received a lot of canadian hate mail.  But considering they're biggest hero who can't possibly die in the near future Wolverine I don't know why they would complain.

But yeah I want Kurt to be ressurected simply because I'm preety sure it would be a good story on how he would take being resurrected being a catholic and all.  Would he be against it? question it? welcome it?  

Not to mention Herc would totally get cool points with the Mutants if resurrected more of them.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 3, 2011)

They should just ship lyra to san francisco and be done with it


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 3, 2011)

Last issue is like the rest, crap


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 3, 2011)

I liked it for the demographic variety it brought to the comic book world

Like the comic book I wish girls would like


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 3, 2011)

im guessing he meant chaos war.


----------



## The Big G (Feb 3, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> They should just ship lyra to san francisco and be done with it



I  Lyra

i want her to fight X-23


----------



## Glued (Feb 3, 2011)

The Big G said:


> I  Lyra
> 
> i want her to fight X-23



Lyra is pretty likable, simple, but alright. 

You know, the Wizard is by far the most pettiest villain of all time. Reed never did anything to him, but he attacks him out of jealousy. He had to go and ruin Lyra's night.

Hell the day before Ben got married to Debbie Green, the Frightful Four sent him a little gift and he got too scared to get married because of what might happen to Debbie. They ruined the marriage.

With all his knowledge, the Wizard is by far Marvel's biggest waste of talent and intelligence.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 9, 2011)

Hulk got his ass kicked.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh God. Seeing the hulk puke is not pretty


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 9, 2011)

haha wow, he goes all exorcism when he pukes i guess.


----------



## Slice (Feb 10, 2011)

That was as one sided as a fight can get.

The hulk fanboy in me is sad, but it was to be expected going against a skyfather


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 10, 2011)

nothing will top that

Best Fight of the Yeah Holy Shit!

Zeus is like a walking moment of badass

[When the hell did the Planet hulk aliens Settle in The Savage Land? Did the Govmnt give it to them? if so did the Skrulls get a little reservation or are the thousands of untried war criminals still rotting in there cells?]


----------



## Es (Feb 11, 2011)

M.O.D.O.K. Superior was epic


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 11, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> [When the hell did the Planet hulk aliens Settle in The Savage Land? Did the Govmnt give it to them? if so did the Skrulls get a little reservation or are the thousands of untried war criminals still rotting in there cells?]



It's a mix between latter and being mixed amongst the population being genocidally killed off by that other guy who ate skrull burgers


----------



## Shadow (Feb 12, 2011)

Man while I was reading this I was more in the less thinking of like gee you would think that Zeus would be humbled a bit because he was ressurected and shit.  Also the nine realms appearing in America is kinda sounding lame so far.

Although I would be totally LOLZ if the Japanese Gods Realm suddenly ended up in Chinatown of all places.  That would be a supreme ROFL moment for me.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 14, 2011)

The best thing about Zeus is that he never learns. Despite how many brief moments of humanity he has, he will always return to the almighty bastard of awesome we all love.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 14, 2011)

He drank the Forget-Me-Cool Aid, remember?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 14, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> He drank the Forget-Me-Cool Aid, remember?



He didn't drink it when he was a kid and his current incarnation


----------



## shit (Feb 16, 2011)

I miss Kid Zeus
Kid Zeus traveling with depowered Herc would be a fuckwin series


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 16, 2011)

pak and van lente are writing an alpha flight thingy


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 16, 2011)

someone that cares about Alpha Flight!
GET HIM!


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 16, 2011)

I care about whatever van lente and pak do together


----------



## Glued (Feb 16, 2011)

Alpha Flight sucks


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2011)

So I read this Skaar vs Juggernaut thing.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So I read this Skaar vs Juggernaut thing.



Yeah, and guess what?  Juggs is back to being depowered and just had his knee broken/dislocated by Hyperion.  Not a great year to be a Juggs fan.  No pun intended this time.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 17, 2011)

least he's in comics. what, it's only fun to read about him when he's basically red hulk?


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 17, 2011)

I'd rather not see my favorite character who is supposed to be unstoppable get stopped by a troll with tree, get KO'd by another creatures blood or get his leg broken.  I guess I can deal with the power loss, but those things I've mention and Cain always getting beat to a bloody pulp with swollen shut eyes just isn't that great of a thing.  Showing phsyical damage wouldn't be so bad if it weren't for it being as bad as it is usually drawn.  

Although, there have been some decent moments, mainly in the past issue where he killed that Godzilla sized lobster and lifted/pushed that other one into a building.  Unfortunately his good showings are few and far between.  But I realized it is a team book, so I don't expect too much on his part.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 17, 2011)

i really like the thunderbolts artist :|

and this issue actually had juggernaut win the day for the team pretty much, even if he did get his leg broken by an evil superman.

like i said, you just want him to be red hulk shitstomping everyone. but that's boring.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 17, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> like i said, you just want him to be red hulk shitstomping everyone. but that's boring.



No, I don't.  I don't care to see Juggernaut beat Thor like he is nothing, or easily choke hold Hulk to sleep.  But I'd like for him to do better than he is doing.  At the very least not be stopped by a troll flipping a tree in the air.  That was just plain stupid.  They could ease up on him getting beat down just by fists as well.  

That was the whole point of the character when he was created.  For those heroes that hold back for fear of killing their opponent, they can unleash on him.  Taking away that much of the characters durability was stupid.

As of right now, Juggernaut is just a PR face for the Thunderbolts comic.  His showings are nothing special outside of #152.  He could easily be replaced by a number of other strong comic book characters.  You could have Rhino drawn in for Juggernaut and the story and most of the fights would not change.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 17, 2011)

it was basically superman punching him, you get that right?


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 17, 2011)

This isn't the first time since his re-de-powering that his face has been unrecognizable.  I did not mind that Hyperion drew blood on him, but I believe that is at least the 2nd time in Tbolts his eyes have swollen shut.  I didn't like that his leg was broken most of all in that.

The rest of my previous post is still a big part of my argument.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 17, 2011)

well you're right it could be someone like rhino and he'd probably be more interesting. would you rather have no juggernaut, really?


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 18, 2011)

If it meant getting a story with Classic Juggernaut at his normal levels, then yeah, maybe.  But I would settle for a Juggernaut that doesn't get physically owned in almost every fight.  Him getting injured at his current levels is not a huge deal.  But when a simple knife can harm him, or he loses several gallons of blood, that is when I think, "WTF?".  

I am kind of enjoying some of his interactions with other characters though.  I'd just like to see him be able to stand up to the likes of Thor and Hulk powered characters.  He doesn't have to beat them, although that would be nice, but just don't have him getting completely owned or thrown around like a rag doll.  The Hyperion fight wasn't bad.  The worst part IMO is when he was stopped.  It was a round-about way of doing it I just don't think that should have happened.  He didn't even need to beat him mono-e-mono.  Hyperion could have traded blows than flew out of his reach then Moonstone could knocked him back down to Juggs and then they tag team him.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 18, 2011)

that doesnt make hyperion a very credible threat


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, if I remember correctly, this one has been labeled King Hyperion.  And King Hyperion killed all the heroes and villains in his reality along with Galactus.  It took Two Hyperions just to throw him back in his own reality.  In Tbolts, this guy was just taken out by Ghost with a simple push of a button.  This is the end result, well before Man-Thing shook his hand:



So him losing to a tag team of Juggs and Moonstone isn't far off from what actually happened.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2011)

Juggernaut said:


> Yeah, and guess what? Juggs is back to being depowered and just had his knee broken/dislocated by Hyperion. Not a great year to be a Juggs fan. No pun intended this time.


  


Juggernaut said:


> I'd rather not see my favorite character who is supposed to be unstoppable get stopped by a troll with tree, get KO'd by another creatures blood or get his leg broken. I guess I can deal with the power loss, but those things I've mention and Cain always getting beat to a bloody pulp with swollen shut eyes just isn't that great of a thing. Showing phsyical damage wouldn't be so bad if it weren't for it being as bad as it is usually drawn.
> 
> Although, there have been some decent moments, *mainly in the past issue where he killed that Godzilla sized lobster and lifted/pushed that other one into a building.* Unfortunately his good showings are few and far between. But I realized it is a team book, so I don't expect too much on his part.


 When did this happen? Must read. 


Petes12 said:


> i really like the thunderbolts artist :|
> 
> and this issue actually had juggernaut win the day for the team pretty much, even if he did get his leg broken by an evil superman.
> 
> like i said, you just want him to be red hulk shitstomping everyone. but that's boring.


 That's the thing, the Juggernaut is supposed to do that. He's invincible. Superman or no Superman, he shouldn't get hurt. That's his power. It's like having Superman always getting hurt by forgetting how to fly or something, it's idiotic.

So they depower him all the time, but even when he's not depowered he still gets railroaded. 


Juggernaut said:


> Well, if I remember correctly, this one has been labeled King Hyperion. And King Hyperion killed all the heroes and villains in his reality along with Galactus. It took Two Hyperions just to throw him back in his own reality. In Tbolts, this guy was just taken out by Ghost with a simple push of a button. This is the end result, well before Man-Thing shook his hand:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 

Juggernaut begging for it stop is very uncharacteristic. I'd rather not have him at all than have him in such pitiful form.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Juggernaut begging for it stop is very uncharacteristic. I'd rather not have him at all than have him in such pitiful form.



Not entirely sure what you meant by this, but that was Hyperion begging for them to stop.  Juggernaut was standing over him.

In #152 Juggernaut plowed through the giant lobster thing and knocked over the other monster.  They each only took up about a page/2 page spread.


----------



## shit (Feb 20, 2011)

after reading the latest Hulk, I think I'm going to drop it
they've run out of plot


----------



## Shadow (Feb 20, 2011)

shit said:


> after reading the latest Hulk, I think I'm going to drop it
> they've run out of *things to SMASH!!*



FIXED

_________________________________


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 22, 2011)

We should change this back to Herc/Hulk megathread, since chaos war is over.

Also, preview for Herc #1!


*Spoiler*: __ 








Hawkeye ain't got shit on my boy Herc. This seriously looks awesome, love all the different mythological weapons.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 22, 2011)

What strength level is he at now?  I've read that he may be pretty close to Cap now.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 22, 2011)

Juggernaut said:


> What strength level is he at now?  I've read that he may be pretty close to Cap now.



I think he's as strong as he was before he died the first time, and since I'm pretty sure he did his twelve labors before he died (correct me if im wrong) he's still pretty damn strong. 

So probably around Cap, maybe slightly stronger.

On another note, I wonder where Herc is gonna live? I could see him and Cho getting an apartment haha.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 22, 2011)

he was super strong when he did those labors. i think the idea is hes completely mortal now, not even a demigod.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 22, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> he was super strong when he did those labors. i think the idea is hes completely mortal now, not even a demigod.



He is probably as strong as a normal guy his size and build


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 22, 2011)

you mean now or then? cus back in the day he definitely lifted a boulder the size of a house and did other pretty impossible things.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 22, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> he was super strong when he did those labors. i think the idea is hes completely mortal now, not even a demigod.



He wasn't a full on demi god when he did the labors though. I hope he still has some measure of super strength/durability, even if it's only like cap level.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 22, 2011)

he was way beyond cap level then though. 

anyway i'm sure it'll be good either way.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 22, 2011)

Holy crap, Herc has become brutal.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 25, 2011)

Herc Is now officially better then Tony Stark


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 25, 2011)

When was he not?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 25, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> When was he not?



IT was touch and go there for while, Tony had a Significant lead via banging  Maria hill and all


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 26, 2011)

Was that. . . Psylocke?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2011)

Magna Defender said:


> Was that. . . Psylocke?



hell yeah


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 26, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> IT was touch and go there for while, Tony had a Significant lead via banging  Maria hill and all



Really? Maria Hill? The character that was a questionable dyke when she was first introduced?

Compared that with the amount of poontang Herc scored during his last volume


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Really? Maria Hill? The character that was a questionable dyke when she was first introduced?


  Maybe i am in the minority but that look really works for me



> Compared that with the amount of poontang Herc scored during his last volume


 Compared to tony's what? 30 years of being a pimp?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 26, 2011)

Hercules is a god. A god that has been alive for *thousands* of years

Look at that bolded word


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 26, 2011)

Apparently Herc did not do so good the second time around.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 26, 2011)

Only a matter of time before Herc moves in on Cho's girl. . .


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Nah, I can't really see that.

Now what I could see is Cho getting with Delphyne, and Herc barging in to give helpful tips, words of encouragement, and the ever populer "Way to go bro!" thumbs up.


----------



## Glued (Feb 28, 2011)

Is delphyne even past 18?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 28, 2011)

eitghteen, eighteen hundred, who knows?


----------



## Es (Mar 21, 2011)

Cmon the second guy looks too much like Junhyung


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 21, 2011)

About time


----------



## shit (Mar 21, 2011)

so ends an era


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 21, 2011)

Planet Hulk was his best work from his run.


----------



## Es (Apr 8, 2011)

Man Herc was freaking sweet


----------



## Thor (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah Herc was cool.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 9, 2011)

Herc's the pimp.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 9, 2011)

Herc was indeed, very cool.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2011)

Tis good?  So it's worth picking up?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 9, 2011)

Worth reading. I'm not to quick to jump and buy each issue. TPB, I would if it continues like this.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm thinking that route is the way I'm gonna go but too bad Marvel takes forever on that front, in the sense that I'm not gonna pay $25 for a hardcover version.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 9, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I'm thinking that route is the way I'm gonna go but too bad Marvel takes forever on that front, in the sense that I'm not gonna pay $25 for a hardcover version.



At least you're not like me.

I've yet to buy any of Pak's Hulk or Hercules issues.

Why?

Because I'm expecting a Pak's Hulk and Pak's Hercules Omnibuses some time down the road in the future. And then I'll buy them.

This is pretty much how I buy comics -- in trades and, if applicable, packed with the most extras as possible.

And some of my guesses do come true -- Absolute GL Rebirth, Absolute ID Crisis, Absolute All-Star Superman, JMS Thor Omnibus. . .

NEW single issues, I rarely buy save for the odd variant cover that'll look nice once I have it autographed and framed.

The current monthly I'm considering buying single issues for are Batgirl because of J.H. Williams III.




The only downside to buying almost exclusively in Absolutes, Omnibuses, and hardcovers that are full of extras is shelving. Every shelf I've tried, it eventually bends and bends horribly. And I'm running out of bottom shelf space.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2011)

I almost exclusively buy singles, iono I've just always liked it that way.

Honestly that's a smart thing you're doing since it more than likely will be collected like that.  I definitely plan to get Aaron's Ghost Rider work in the Omnibus format.  and even though it seems like you're spending a lot in one shot in overall value it's the more financially smart choice to make.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 9, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I almost exclusively buy singles, iono I've just always liked it that way.
> 
> Honestly that's a smart thing you're doing since it more than likely will be collected like that.  I definitely plan to get Aaron's Ghost Rider work in the Omnibus format.  and even though it seems like you're spending a lot in one shot in overall value *it's the more financially smart choice to make.*



I disagree.

I keep track on my comics inventory. My Absolutes inventory alone is currently $1,800 US retail price (with 2 more being shipped on the way, and buying 3 more later this year). If I were to buy the 1st printed standard hardcovers, their retail price together would be 60% or 75% of that inventory's price at best.

Absolutes cost more, especially due to the oversize format, the slipcase, and all the extras they usually pack. That, and DC wants to make a profit, easily seen due to their increased retail prices on the Absolutes post-2005. This is quite noticeable with their reprinting of Absolute Planetary Vol. 1, originally $50 during its 1st printing and now $75 on its current printing.

Omnibuses are somewhat the same. Somewhat.

They're not oversized but just really, REALLY big compilations of all the issues in a single binding. It looks nice and convenient but you have to really care for the binding, especially for Omnibuses as big as Ultimates and bigger.

In terms of 'extras', Marvel Omnibuses PALES compared to DC Absolutes.

BUT, they supposedly reprint all the letter columns ever featured in the collected issues (if applicable). That itself has value, though it varies from letter to letter.

I buy the traded comics with extras because I'll be using them in the future for academic purposes and also to help develop my own comic writing skill.

So, really, I'm buying more than just simple reading pleasure. It's pretty much my textbooks to me too.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, just save me a spot if you ever hit the big leagues


----------



## Parallax (Apr 10, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I disagree.
> 
> I keep track on my comics inventory. My Absolutes inventory alone is currently $1,800 US retail price (with 2 more being shipped on the way, and buying 3 more later this year). If I were to buy the 1st printed standard hardcovers, their retail price together would be 60% or 75% of that inventory's price at best.
> 
> ...




Oh I meant for the Omnibuses not the Absolutes.  Financially the Absolutes generally aren't worth the prices.  But using the Ghost Rider Omnibus as an example if you add up all the singles and the prices they were originally at or add up the trades you come out with saving a good amount of money.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 10, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Well, just save me a spot if you ever hit the big leagues



Will do.



Parallax said:


> Oh I meant for the Omnibuses not the Absolutes.



Ah.



> Financially the Absolutes generally aren't worth the prices.



They initially were Absolute Authority 1 & 2, Absolute Batman Hush, Absolute Planetary 1, each $50. But after 2005, DC's been trying to profit like mad.

Some extras are worth it. Sandman, Watchmen, COIE have great extras. The best are the LEoG 1 & 2 Absolutes, which have the COMPLETE scripts of Alan Moore. Literally a godsend to those aspiring comic book writers.

And some Absolutes, have bare to little extras or the price is too much. Planetary 1 & 2, LoEG: Black Dossier, Promethea. . .

Some, yes, and some no.

Oh well.



> But using the Ghost Rider Omnibus as an example if you add up all the singles and the prices they were originally at or add up the trades you come out with saving a good amount of money.



Indeed. But the larger Omnibuses, it's best to be careful with the binding when flipping through it.

When an Omnibus comes out, it's best to buy it quickly. Otherwise, they'll be sold out and the next time you'll come across one is at a convention or, if its more than 2 years down the road, on eBay going for 1.5 to 2.5 times the original retail price.


And. . . they're a pain to shelve for any shelf above the bottom one.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 10, 2011)

shouldnt this be the hulk/herc thread now?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 10, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Will do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah they really are gone pretty quickly.  Good luck finding a Bendis/Maleev Daredevil Omnibus at most places now.  It sucks since they're pretty cool.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 10, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> shouldnt this be the hulk/herc thread now?



Yeah. Someone ask Kilowog/Kilogram to change it.



Parallax said:


> Yeah they really are gone pretty quickly.  Good luck finding a Bendis/Maleev Daredevil Omnibus at most places now.  It sucks since they're pretty cool.



I'm fortunate that here in Toronto, the Bendis/Maleev Daredevil Omnibus Vol. 2 is still abundant.

But ALL the Daredevil Omnibuses, except for that and Brubaker Omnibus Vol. 2, are extremely hard to find. Bendis/Maleev Daredevil Omnibus Vol. 1 and Brubaker Omnibus Vol. 1 are the hardest to find, even harder than the variant cover Miller Daredevil Omnibuses. Even used on eBay.

It's a freaking pain. I bought the Elektra Omnibus (regular -- red cover with white decorative dustjacket) and I'd love to get the variant Miller Daredevil Omnibuses beside it.






I'd love to get these, but they're hard to find. And when you do, they're costly.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 10, 2011)

At least you were able to find those, I'm willing at this point buy the Bendis DD run by any possible format.  I'm jealous.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 11, 2011)

What do you mean "hard", they have it at my local


----------



## Es (Apr 11, 2011)

The Serpent possessed Thing is gonna smack Red Hulk around in Fear Itself.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 11, 2011)

Thing, eh?



Banhammer said:


> What do you mean "hard", they have it at my local



Both the Miller Daredevil Omnibuses?

Brubaker Daredevil Omnibus Vol. 1?

AND Bendis Daredevil Omnibus Vol. 1?


----------



## Thor (Apr 11, 2011)

The Juggernaut should fight Rulk imo.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 11, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Thing, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shit, I'd have to check, and I don't have the time to do so until like, saturday (even though it's across the street) but I'm pretty sure they do. Like  80% sure. There's a whole  bookcase just for new and classic DD's books, not to mention "the back"


----------



## Parallax (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow you must be lucky I've been to numerous bookstores and comic shops good luck finding those.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 11, 2011)

I know my local shop has the two Bendis omni's. Not sure about Bru's.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 11, 2011)

Es said:


> The Serpent possessed Thing is gonna smack Red Hulk around in Fear Itself.



gonna laugh when it turns out to be A-Bomb


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2011)

Thor Odinson said:


> The Juggernaut should fight Rulk imo.


 Leave Juggernaut alone! 

Unless he won the fight I have no interest.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 15, 2011)

**** ***** = Rick Jones

Bet.


----------



## Es (Apr 23, 2011)

Black Fog is such a badass


----------



## Es (May 7, 2011)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 7, 2011)

Yeah, HERC is shaping up to be pretty awesome. Curious when that costume will show up though.


----------



## Petes12 (May 7, 2011)

that last page really wasnt drawn very well


----------



## Banhammer (May 7, 2011)

Didn't Ares kill that guy?

I'M NOT THE GOD OF SADISM!


----------



## Zen-aku (May 7, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Didn't Ares kill that guy?
> 
> I'M NOT THE GOD OF SADISM!



Herc brought back all the greek gods i think


i wanna know where ares is , he needs to be back on an avengers team Stat


----------



## Glued (May 10, 2011)

Skaar + Devil Dinosaur + Moonboy + Ka-Zar = Awesome.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 10, 2011)

Just read Herc 2...fantastic issue, I love Hercules

WHOSE THY DADDY



Ben Grimm said:


> Skaar + Devil Dinosaur + Moonboy + Ka-Zar = Awesome.



Devil Dinosaur is always fun like that.


----------



## Es (May 18, 2011)

> HULK #38
> Written by JEFF PARKER
> Penciled by ELENA CASAGRANDE
> Cover by CARLO PAGULAYAN
> ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 21, 2011)

Eh.

Pass.


----------



## Slice (May 21, 2011)

I think this cover could need a few more guns, pouches and Rulk should screaming too, just to make it even more 90s extreme.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 14, 2011)

*FUCKING GOOD ISSUE.*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ha ha, Umar.

She alone makes this entire issue awesome.


----------



## shit (Jul 28, 2011)

so that's it for She-Hulk and A-Bomb?
Hulk wished them normal from now on?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 29, 2011)

Chaos War is still going on?


----------



## The Big G (Jul 29, 2011)

Heart of the Monster is a fun arc

Red She-Hulk is hard to read, one second you think she want the Hulk next she's cuddling up with Tyrannos


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 29, 2011)

Chaos War is long over. Right now, it's currently Pak's last storyline for Hulk.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 29, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Herc brought back all the greek gods i think



I can name two


----------



## Glued (Aug 4, 2011)

All hail Skaar, King of DA Savage Land.

Oh yeah I loved it when all the T-rex's heard Devil Dinosaur roar and suddenly ran off.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 4, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> All hail Skaar, King of DA Savage Land.
> 
> Oh yeah I loved it when all the T-rex's heard Devil Dinosaur roar and suddenly ran off.



You know it's an incredibly strange sight to see Kid Colt and the Phantom Eagle in the same comic as Devil Dinosaur and Ka-Zar


----------



## Glued (Aug 4, 2011)

They need to make a movie.

Cowboys and Dinosaurs.


----------



## shit (Aug 5, 2011)

Modok saving civilians in FI:Hulk 
oh Parker, you so karazy


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 11, 2011)

Holy crow.

Vs. people are going to have a field day with Worldbreaker Hulk now.


----------



## Slice (Aug 12, 2011)

Did i miss something along the way? How the hell can Red She-hulk even remotely keep up with WHulk?


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 12, 2011)

I think she wished to be on par with Hulk.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 13, 2011)

Not only that, but Worldbreaker Hulk.

Even more insane was that he was still holding back until the Dark Dimension.


----------



## The Big G (Aug 15, 2011)

The only thing the Hulk wants more than an epic battle that lasts for eternity...is OMEGA level angry sex with Red She Hulk


----------



## Glued (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't like Betty, bring back Caiera or Jarella.


----------



## shit (Aug 16, 2011)

keep dreaming
bruce and betty is as timeless as peter and mary jane clark and lois


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 16, 2011)

charming new set


----------



## Slice (Aug 16, 2011)

shit said:


> keep dreaming
> bruce and betty is as timeless as...



Barbara Gordon beeing Batgirl


----------



## Glued (Aug 16, 2011)

shit said:


> keep dreaming
> bruce and betty is as timeless as peter and mary jane clark and lois



Betty was better off dead.

Peter and Felicia > Peter and Mary.


----------



## Es (Aug 16, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> I don't like Betty, bring back Caiera or Jarella.


Man please, Kate >>>>those three


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 16, 2011)

Es said:


> Man please, Kate >>>>those three



this 

she is the perfect match for Bruce and Hulk but unlike current betty she is one person


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 18, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Betty was better off dead.
> 
> Peter and Felicia > Peter and Mary.



This.

Am irritated with writers upping the "attracted to Spidey" bit again.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> I don't like Betty, bring back Caiera or Jarella.



I agree with this....Ben always make sense.....well 50/50 of the time...


----------



## Glued (Aug 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I agree with this....Ben always make sense.....well 50/50 of the time...



Thanks +Reps


----------



## Glued (Aug 18, 2011)

Es said:


> Man please, Kate >>>>those three



I'm kind of meh about Kate.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Peter and Felicia > Peter and Mary.



no lol

**


----------



## Glued (Aug 19, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> no lol
> 
> **



Haters gonna hate.


----------



## mali (Aug 20, 2011)

Red She Hulk keeping up with WWH is feasible.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2011)

Hulk as his most peaceful and happiest is with alien chicks.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 22, 2011)

Mali said:


> Red She Hulk keeping up with WWH is feasible.



Only to Pak


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 22, 2011)

Umar can! More than once!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 1, 2011)

Herc is ending at issue 10. 

Can't say I'm surprised, since it kinda did lose the magic that iHerc had, but im still sad to see it go.


----------



## The Big G (Sep 1, 2011)

Pak's send off for Hulk was EPIC 

Loved the end of the epilogue with Bruce and Betty Hulked Out Hulking off into the sunset...

I wonder if we'll see a pure blood hulk spawn in the  near future...


----------



## Glued (Sep 1, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Herc is ending at issue 10.
> 
> Can't say I'm surprised, since it kinda did lose the magic that iHerc had, but im still sad to see it go.



Cause Herc works best when he's super strong and when he's working with Amodeus Cho


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 1, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Cause Herc works best when he's super strong and when he's working with Amodeus Cho



Agreed, keeping Cho and Herc apart wasn't the brightest of ideas. At the very least, they could have worked in the comedy aspect if not the action.

For instance, I would have had Cho and Herc be roommates. It'd be the superhero version of the dorm where the nerd has to deal with the jock constantly bringing in floozys while he's trying to get shit done.


----------



## Glued (Sep 1, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Agreed, keeping Cho and Herc apart wasn't the brightest of ideas. At the very least, they could have worked in the comedy aspect if not the action.
> 
> For instance, I would have had Cho and Herc be roommates. It'd be the superhero version of the dorm where the nerd has to deal with the jock constantly bringing in floozys while he's trying to get shit done.



[YOUTUBE]2be6jGwLoJ0[/YOUTUBE]

Nick at Nite during the 90s.

The 90s...good times.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 2, 2011)

Now then. . . Pak's Hulk omnibus. . .


----------



## Es (Sep 30, 2011)

Awesome preview is awesome


----------



## Cromer (Sep 30, 2011)

Shouldn't this thread have become the Hulk/Herc thread a long time ago? Chaos War is long gone.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 8, 2011)

Up to the mod to change.


----------



## mali (Nov 1, 2011)

Incredible Hulk #1

.....Its a great read and the art is pretty amazing surprisingly, the twist with Banner seems pretty interesting as well seeing as the whole visage of Hulk being the baddy and Banner being the goody so to speak was kinda boring.


----------



## Es (Nov 1, 2011)

Herc was awesome too, lol @ Zeus getting turned mortal by Hera for seeping around


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 2, 2011)

The Collector said:


> Now then. . . Pak's Hulk omnibus. . .



I can live without that for a few more years.


----------



## mali (Nov 7, 2011)

Elektra fucking up Zeus and Herc


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 7, 2011)

Mali said:


> Elektra fucking up Zeus and Herc



Without the benefit of godlike powers, Zeus does look like a hairy lecherous bum.


----------



## mali (Nov 7, 2011)

Totally


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 12, 2011)

Bruce Banner, you idiotic son of a gun.


----------



## Thor (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm liking this take on Hulk.


----------



## mali (Dec 4, 2011)

Hulk #2, still solid.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 6, 2011)

Herc #10 was a great read, probably the best since it was so similar to the Kid Zeus/Herc team-up part. I really liked that

To bad it's finished so quick. And kudos for Elektra brushing off Herc's attempt to bed her


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 7, 2011)

She was always a bit of a lug anyway.


----------



## mali (Dec 11, 2011)

Herc gaining some humidity


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 13, 2011)

Humidity.....?


----------



## shit (Dec 13, 2011)

lol              .


----------



## NarutoWinsByDefault (Jan 24, 2013)

Im looking all over for the "Athena you cunt" edited picture, would anyone here happen to have it?  Thanks.


----------

